# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Γυναικομαστία

## toula_nomikou

*ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΜΑΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ*

Συνήθως στόν άντρα ο μαζικός αδένας είναι υποτυπώδης και ατροφικός, κατω όμως από την επήρεια πολλών εξωγενών παραγόντων μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί έτσι που να χαλάει το σχήμα του ανδρικού θώρακα.

Διαχωρίζοντας την ποιοτικη συσταση της γυναικομαστίας υπάρχει αυτή που έχει εκδηλωθεί απο αύξηση του αδένα ή απο συσσώρευση λίπους γύρω-γύρω απο αυτόν. Ετσι λοιπόν οι θεραπείες που θα ακολουθήσουν είναι δύο διαφορετικές. Μετά έγκειται στο πλαστικό χειρούργο να αξιολογήσει αν πρόκειται δια αδένα υπερτροφικό ή για συσσωρευμένο λίπος.

- Στον υπερτροφικό αδένα η μόνη λύση είναι η αφαίρεση του. Εύκολα και γρήγορα μέσα σχεδόν σε ενα δίωρο. Με τοπική αναισθησία ο πλαστικός κάνει μια τομή στα όρια της θηλής και δέρματος έτσι ώστε να συμπίπτει μέσα στη διχρωμία και να μη γίνεται αντιληπτή απο άλλους.Το εκάστοτε άτομο φέρει έναν ελαστικό επίδεσμο για δύο μέρες αλλά μπορεί να επιστρέψει κανονικά στίς καθημερινές του δραστηριότητες.

- Στήν άλλη περίπτωση του λιπώδες ογκου η διαδικασία αλλάζει. Ο πλαστικός με τοπική αναισθησία πάλι αφαιρεί την περίσσια ποσότητα λίπους με μια τεχνική που λέγεται λιπογλυπτική που σημαίνει αφαίρεση επιλεγμένα του λίπους απο τον οργανισμό.

Αυτό γίνεται κάνοντας μια μικρή τομή ενός χιλιοστού και βάζοντας μια μικρή βελόνα
όπου αυτή αναρροφά το λίπος, κατευθύνοντας τη σε όλες τις διευθύνσεις αφαιρεί ολα τα λιποκύτταρα που εξογκώνουν τον αδένα. Σαν επέμβαση διαρκεί γύρω στη μία με μιάμιση ώρα,χωρίς να αφήσει κανένα σημάδι και χωρίς καμοία ενόχληση.Μονο είναι αναγκασμένος ο ασθενής να φέρει ενα μικρό επίδεσμο για ένα-δύο μέρες.

Κάθε επέμβαση έχει τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά και οφέλη. Εννοείται πως αφαιρώντας τον αδένα ή το περίσσιο λίπος αυτό δε ξαναδημιουργείται στόν ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. 



Πληροφορίες κ Πηττάς

----------


## Gasturb

Ενδειαφέρον! Καλή αρχή στην εγγραφή αρθρων Τούλα σευχαριστούμε   :03. Thumb up:  

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

Ευχαριστουμε Τούλα.πολυ χρησιμο.η εννοια της γυναικομαστιας φοβιζει γενικα αλλα αποτι καταλαβαινω η επεμβαση ειναι πολυ απλη και ακινδυνη.

----------


## toula_nomikou

Eυχαριστω πολυ Στρατο,Γιαννη.  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RUHL

Ξουξουξου μακρια απο μας  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   ο χειροτερος εφιαλτης  :08. Door EEK:   τοσο καιρο να κανεις μπρατσα και να καταληξεις με βιζια  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Smash:  



Μπραβο τουλα καλες πληροφοριες  :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Eυχαριστω Ruhl  :01. Smile Wide:  .E ναι μπρατσα και γυναικομαστια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## nickos46

πολύ καλο θέμα τούλα  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

:01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   γιατι τι εγινε  :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:  




 :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Parakelsos

Ξερεται βρε παιδια κανα καλο πλαστικο (που να εχει ξανακουραρει αθλητες) για εγχειρηση γυναικομαστιας?

----------


## Vson

δεν χρειαζεται να πας σε καμια φιρμα απλως να πας σε καποιον που εχει κανει αυτο το πραγμα πολλα χρονια κ ξερει τα μυστικα του πραγματος, οπως και σε καθε αλλο γιατρο.

αυτο που εχω ακουσει για την γυναικομαστια ειναι οτι το πιο δυσκολο σημειο της επεμβασης ειναι να διατηρηθουν οι ρωγες ζωντανες, ουσιαστικα οι ρωγες ειναι νεκρες και ατροφικες πανω σε ενα σωμα αλλα αν κοπει η ροη του αιματος σε αυτες τοτε ουσιαστικα δεν θα εχεις ρωγες.

εχω ακουσει οτι γινονται αρκετα τετοια οταν κανουν επεμβαση γυναικομαστιας κ στο τελους μενουν με απλο δερμα αντι για ρωγα!! 
δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα με αυτο αλλα και παλι οσο ναναι δεν θα θελε κανεις να χασει κ τις ρωγες του σε μια επεμβαση

γενικα ομως θεωρειται απλη επεμβαση

----------


## panagiotisf

ωραια αρθρο 
ενα τετοιο ελειπε πιστευω
ευχαριστω

----------


## psv

Τις προαλλες ακουσα μια φημη απο εναν ανθρωπο και την αγνοησα διοτι σκεφτηκα ''μπα,με τιποτα''.Σημερα ομως το ξανακουσα(οχι απο πολυ εγκυρη πηγη μπορω να πω..)και ειπα να το ψαξω.Για να μην λεω πολλα,μου ειπαν οτι η μεγαλη καταναλωση κοτοπουλου μπορει να προκαλεσει γυναικομαστια.Αληθευει κατι τετοιο?

Εψαξα και στο google να βρω τιποτα,αλλα δεν βρηκα και πολλα...Μονο σε ενα φορουμ καποιος ειχε ρωτησει κατι,αλλα του απαντησαν 2 ατομα και καθως δεν το παρακολουθω αυτο το φορουμ δεν μπορω να γνωριζω κατα ποσο ξερουν αυτοι τι λενε...

Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω,γιατι με εχει φοβισει αυτη η κατασταση...Αν και δεν νομιζω...Ολοι θα ειχαν γυναικομαστια :08. Turtle: 

Βtw ωραιο αρθρο.Ολοι οι αντρες πρεπει να γνωριζουν για το ζητημα καθως ειναι απο τις πλεον μεγαλυτερες αισθητικες απειλες για το φυλο μας...

----------


## billys15

Χωρις να το εχω ψαξει το θεμα,λεω με τιποτα.Απλα δεν στεκει.Ειναι σαν αυτο που λενε "καλα ποση κοτα τρως κι εχεις μεγαλο στηθος?"

----------


## toumpanosss

Ναι την εχω ακουσει και εγω αυτη την φημη. Εχει να κανει καποιες ορμονες που εχει το κοτοπουλο οι οποιες λενε πως σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα μπορει να προκαλεσει αυτα τα συμτωματα.

----------


## embrance

Ναι μεν οι τροφες μας πλεον εχουν ενα τσουβαλι ορμονες(σε σημειο που ανναρωτιεσαι γι αμπαναρουν τα ΑΑΣ...)αλλα απο τετοια πηγη τροφημων δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παθεις κατι.Αλλιως ολοι θα ειχαμε κατι βυζια να με το συμπαθιο.Οι γυναικες να δειτε τι θα ειχαν...αχχχ...λολ

----------


## psv

Μαλλον ετσι ειναι...Δεν ειναι δυνατον.Μια απο τις κυριοτερες τροφες ββινγκ να προκαλει γυναικομαστια...Απλα ηθελα να το τσεκαρω μπας και....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό είναι μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση ότι δηλαδή το κοτόπουλο κάνει γυναικομαστία απλά συνδέετε με το γεγονός ότι οι ββερ τρώνε πολύ κοτόπουλο λόγω υψηλής περιεκτικότητος σε πρωτείνη και χαμηλών λιπαρών , αλλά είναι μύθος σε όλες τις τροφές μπορεί να υπάρχει νοθεία και ορμόνες και φυτικές και ζωικές και αυτό για το κοτόπουλο είναι μύθος

----------


## vagg

αυτο με το κοτοπουλο ειναι σαν τη μλκια που προκαλει τυφλωση :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ξουξουξου μακρια απο μας    ο χειροτερος εφιαλτης   τοσο καιρο να κανεις μπρατσα και να καταληξεις με βιζια     
> 
> 
> 
> Μπραβο τουλα καλες πληροφοριες


κοιτα μη σε πιασει στο τελος απο τις πολλές κατάρες................ χαχαχααχχαχαχχαχχαχχαχ  :02. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μαλλον ετσι ειναι...Δεν ειναι δυνατον.Μια απο τις κυριοτερες τροφες ββινγκ να προκαλει γυναικομαστια...Απλα ηθελα να το τσεκαρω μπας και....


αυτο το λενε οι άσχετοι μπερδεύοντας τις πρωτεΐνες με τις ορμόνες, απο εκει ξεκίνησε αυτο το παραμύθι.

----------


## psv

> αυτο με το κοτοπουλο ειναι σαν τη μλκια που προκαλει τυφλωση


Η μλκια προκαλει τυφλωση?????Αμαν αμαν!Θα καταληξουμε τυφλοι με γυναικομαστια μου φαινεται :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η μλκια προκαλει τυφλωση?????Αμαν αμαν!Θα καταληξουμε τυφλοι με γυναικομαστια μου φαινεται


σ αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να έχετε αμφιβολίες για το αν προκαλεί τύφλωση , γιατί εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι θα είχαμε χάσει το φώς μας , αλλα δόξα το θεό διόπτρες εχω στα μάτια και είναι ενα σπόρ που καλή η πράξη αλλα και αυτό χρειάζετε σαν προπόνηση  και όποιος λέει δεν επιδήδετε λέει ψέματα .
γι αυτό ο μύθος αυτός καταρίπτετε παταγοδώς :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## psv

> και όποιος λέει δεν επιδήδετε λέει ψέματα


 
+10000

----------


## vagg

θαυμαζω την ευκολια που σας βγαζω οφφ τοπικ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## mantus3

μερικες φορες αυτο που βλεπουμε σαν γυναικομαστια, μπορει να ειναι απλα λιγο λιπος στο επιμαχο σημειο κ να χρειαζεται λιποαναροφηση.. ο αδενας δηλαδη να ειναι φυσιολογικος. επισεις σε μικρες ηλικιες, κυριος στην εφηβια αλλα κ λιγο μετεμφιβικα μπορει να παρουσιαστει γυναικομαστια αλλα με τον καιρο να φυγει. 

τωρα στο θεμα μας, η μαλ>>>>ια οχι απλα δεν τιφλονει αλλα ανοιγει κ τα ματια!  :02. Shock:  σκεφτητε σκινικο να μην κανετε τιποτα για καποιο διαστιμα ουτε σεξ ουτε τιποτα.. ολες ωραιες θα τις βλεπετε...  :01. Razz:  μηλαω εκ πηρας...

----------


## Geo84

> *τωρα στο θεμα μας, η μαλ>>>>ια* οχι απλα δεν τιφλονει αλλα ανοιγει κ τα ματια!  σκεφτητε σκινικο να μην κανετε τιποτα για καποιο διαστιμα ουτε σεξ ουτε τιποτα.. ολες ωραιες θα τις βλεπετε...  μηλαω εκ πηρας...


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Είσαι θεός !!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chr04

Εγώ έχω κάνει εγχείρηση γυναικομαστίας στο δεξί στήθος πριν 10 χρόνια περίπου όταν ήμουν φαντάρος.

Σοβαρά μιλώντας τώρα, η γυναικομαστία μπορεί να είναι σημάδι οτί υπάρχει καρκίνος στους όρχεις. Οπότε καλά τα αστειάκια για τα κοτόπουλα, αλλά δείτε το και λίγο σοβαρά.

Προσωπικά είχε μεγαλώσει το δεξί στήθος όταν ήμουν 14-15 χρονών. Γιατροί έλεγαν ότι μπορεί να ήταν λόγο εφηβείας, ορμονών, αλλά επειδή έτσι κι αλλιώς είχα τα κιλά μου δεν έκανε τόσο εντύπωση και είπαν να περιμένουμε μέχρι να μεγαλώσω.

Όταν παρουσιάστηκα φαντάρος ο γιατρός στην μονάδα μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα σοβαρό να το εγχειρήσω. Έτσι έκανα την εγχείρηση στο 424 είχε 2 διογκομένους αδένες οι οποίοι δεν είχαν κακοήθεια και τώρα είμαι μια χαρά. Η θήλη δεν έχει νεκρωθεί όπως λέτε μια χαρά αισθήσεις έχει και η ουλή επίσης ούτε φαίνεται. Στην ουσία πλαστική εγχείρηση γίνεται για να βελτιωθεί οπτικά το σημείο.

Σημαντινή λέπτομέρεια οι γιατροί εκτός από τον μαστό εξέταζαν και τους όρχεις για να αποκλείσουν τον καρκίνο.

----------


## psv

> Σοβαρά μιλώντας τώρα, η γυναικομαστία μπορεί να είναι σημάδι οτί υπάρχει καρκίνος στους όρχεις. Οπότε καλά τα αστειάκια για τα κοτόπουλα, αλλά δείτε το και λίγο σοβαρά.
> 
> Σημαντινή λέπτομέρεια οι γιατροί εκτός από τον μαστό εξέταζαν και τους όρχεις για να αποκλείσουν τον καρκίνο.


Εκανα ενα σερτς στο γκοογκλ γι'αυτο που λες αλλα μονο το ποστ σου εδω βρηκα :01. Smile: .Αν εχεις βρει τπτ εσυ σχετικα,εκτος απο αυτα που αναφερεις με τους γιατρους για δωσε.Αλλιως να το ψαξω λιγακι...Παντως εγω πρωτη φορα το ακουω...Ξερω ατομο που εχει κανει την εγχειρηση και δεν ειχε ακουσει κατι σχετικο :01. Unsure:

----------


## chr04

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είμαι γιατρός και εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν δίνει ιατρικές συμβουλές.

Ενδεικτικά και μόνο 

http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=39210

αναφέρει ότι η μεγένθυση και η ευαισθησία στους μαστούς ίσως να είναι ένα σύμπτωμα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## psv

κουλ

----------


## embrance

Εχω δει οτι και καποια προορμονικα πχ Epistane Μπορουν να την μειωσουν,αν οχι να τηνς εξαφανησουν τελιως.

----------


## chr04

Ρεαλιστικά, αν εξαιρέσεις το 'γυναικομαστία' που ίσως να προκαλεί ενα σοκ στους άντρες (του στυλ τι γίνεται μεταμορφώνομαι σε γυναίκα :01. Wink: , η επέμβαση δεν είναι τίποτα. Σε 1,5 ώρα μπαίνεις βγαίνεις.

----------


## mantus3

> Ρεαλιστικά, αν εξαιρέσεις το 'γυναικομαστία' που ίσως να προκαλεί ενα σοκ στους άντρες (του στυλ τι γίνεται μεταμορφώνομαι σε γυναίκα, η επέμβαση δεν είναι τίποτα. Σε 1,5 ώρα μπαίνεις βγαίνεις.


να κανουμε αμα ειναι κ οσοι δεν εχουμε προβλημα... μηπως να χαλαροσουμε λιγο... οπως κ ναχει, μια επεμβαση οσο απλη κ να ειναι ειναι επεμβαση....

----------


## psv

> να κανουμε αμα ειναι κ οσοι δεν εχουμε προβλημα... μηπως να χαλαροσουμε λιγο... οπως κ ναχει, μια επεμβαση οσο απλη κ να ειναι ειναι επεμβαση....


Καλατετοιο σοκ δεν προκαλει,αλλαπεφτει η αυτοπεποιθηση,τι να κανεις...Και αμα εχεις και ωραιο σωμα μετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια στο γυμναστηριο ειναι κριμα...

Οντωςη επεμβαση ειναι επεμβαση.Και μενεις και εκτος γυμναστηριου καιρο αν θυμαμαι καλα... :01. Unsure: 

Να και ενα βιντεακι αρκετα ενδιαφερον που δειχνει ββερς με γυναικομαστια πριν και μετα...Ισως βοηθησει λιγακι ατομα που δεν ειναι σιγουρα αν εχουν η οχι

[YOUTUBE="uOR8JTrYNA4"]uOR8JTrYNA4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Johnys

νομιζα πως ητανε απο τα κοιλα μου και την ¨¨χαλαρωση¨ του σωματος μου υστερα απο την απολια 15 κοιλων... Μαλλον θα πρεπει να επισκευτω καποιον γιατρο αυτες τις μερες γιατι δεν με βλεπω καλα.... Αληθεια τι γιατρο πρεπει να επισκευτω;

----------


## asdf

Μαστολογο  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Ofaskian

Αγαπητο Φορουμ , Ειμαι 24 χρονων και τα Τελευταια 4-5 Χρονια εχω διαπιστωσει πως εχω το προβλημα της γυναικομαστιας.
Το προβλημα αυτο μου δημιουργηθηκε μεσα στον στρατο και επειτα για τον λογω οτι πηρα +30 κιλα εκει μεσα.Μπηκα 55 και απολυθηκα 85 με Υψος 1,73.
Εδω και 1,5 Χρονια αρχισα να γυμναζομαι γιατι εφτασα σε ενα επιπεδo 93 κιλα!!! και τωρα βρισκομαι στα 77.
Αυτη την στιγμη παιρνω πρωτεινη της Οπτιμουμ Νουτριτσιον Γουει (4,5 Κιλα Τσουβαλι) και παραλληλα παιρνω και λιποδιαλυτες της Σιντα Κοντιφολια! Το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε Επαιρνα Το Χαιντροξυτ Χαρντκορ το οποιο  με Βοηθησε παρα πολυ μεσα σε 1,5 Μηνες να χασω 8 κιλα με πολυ αεροβιο.

*Αυτο που με απασχολει στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ειναι οτι η γυναικομαστια δεν φευγει.* Συνηθως εκανα Αεροβιο 1 ωρα την Ημερα (Διαδρομο) Το εκανα για κατι μηνες αλλα δεν ειδα σημαντικη διαφορα και ειπα να δοκιμασω μηπως με πολλα βαρη δω καμια διαφορα!!!!!!  
Πηγα λοιπον Σε Ενα Χειρουργο να δω και εγω τι γινεται και αφου εκανα εξετασεις αιμα, ουρα, θυροειδη, η απαντηση του χειρουργου ητανε : κυριε μου δεν μπορω να κανω κατι ,  παρα μονο επεμβαση η οποια κοστιζει 1000 ευρω ανα στηθος και 500 ευρω το φακελακι, *Δηλαδη 2500Ευρω* Εκει εμεινα μλκς. Του εξηγησα πως αυτο δημιουργηθηκε τα τελαυταια χρονια και πως δεν το ειχα ανεκαθεν και εαν λυνεται με γυμναστικη (Βαρη Η Με εντονο Αεροβιο) και ητανε αρνητικος.

Η Ερωτηση μου αυτη την στιγμη ειναι Μπορω να Διορθωσω το προβλημα της γυναικομαστιας μεσω γυμναστηριου? Η Πρεπει να ακουμπησω 2-3 Χιλιαδες ευρω για το Προβλημα μου?  :01. Sad: 

Εχει Κανει κανεις Επεμβαση Δωρεαν? 

Σας Ευχαριστω Ολους εκ των προτερων!!!

Και νασται καλα.  :05. Weights: 

Φιλικα Ody!

Σημειωση : Η Χρηση της Πρωτεινης γινεται 2-3 Φορες την Ημερα Δηλαδη (1 Το πρωι , 1 Μετα την προπονηση και 1 φορα πριν παω για υπνο)
Οσο αφορα τον λιποδιαλυτη Παιρνω (2 Χαπια Το πρωι , και 2 χαπια 30 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση)
Οσο αφορα την διατροφη εχω κοψει μαχαιρι τα γλυκα παραμονο αν αισθανθω την αναγκη τρωω Λιγα κομματακια αλλα οχι Καθημερινα.
Εχω κοψει τα ετοιμα φαγητα και τρωο πολυ ρυζι και γενικα φαγητα με πολυ λιγο λιπος.

----------


## thegravijia

γινεται να καταγκειλει κανεις τους γιατρους για φαλελακι?

στο θεμα μας τωρα.
εγω πιστευω πως αν χανεις το λιπος σταδιακα και παραλληλα αυξησεις την μυικη σου μαζα κανοντας προπονηση εντονα με βαρη μειωθει πολυ το προβλημα το θεμα ειναι να το κανεις σωστα

----------


## vAnY

:05. Weights:  ρε τους κωλ...γιατρους σ'αυτη τη χωρα αμεσως φακελακι!! ελεος !!!!!! ελεοοοοος!!!!! :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

Υπαρχει αρθρο για το θεμα γυναικομαστια κανε search

----------


## Ofaskian

> Υπαρχει αρθρο για το θεμα γυναικομαστια κανε search


Το εχω διαβασει το αρθρο αλλα γραφει μονο οτι γινεται με επεμβαση πραγμα το οποιο εγω δεν μπορω να διαθεσω οικονομικα και θελω να ενημερωθω αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία να φανταστώ οτι δεν καλύπτουν τέτοιες επεμβάσεις ε?

----------


## Ofaskian

> Τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία να φανταστώ οτι δεν καλύπτουν τέτοιες επεμβάσεις ε?


*ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟ Ι.Κ.Α ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ 1 ΕΥΡΩ * 
Για το λογω οτι θεωρειται καθαρα προβλημα αισθητικο και οχι αλλου ειδους!

----------


## Littlejohn

Κάθε άλλο από αισθητικό πρόβλημα είναι... Είναι πρόβλημα που προέρχεται από ορμονική διαταραχή και μάλιστα είναι και ύποπτο για καρκινογενέσεις...

Σε πολλές Ευρωπαικές χώρες η επέμβαση καλύπτεται από τα κρατικά ασφαλιστικά ταμεία...
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, έχω ακούσει ότι καλύπτεται από κάποια ιδιωτικά ταμεία, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω από ποιά (το δικό μου σίγουρα δεν...)...

Το έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα σε μεγάλο βαθμό (από μικρό παιδί) και το`χω δρομολογήσει για Μάρτη (με την προυπόθεση ότι θα έχω κατέβει άλλα 15 κιλά)...

Εμένα θα μου κοστίσει γύρω στα 4κ. Καθώς εκτός από την αφαίρεση του αδένα και την λιποαναρόφηση (που είναι στάνταρ) θα γίνει και μερική αφαίρεση της θηλής καθώς και επανατοποθέτηση... 

Ofaskian... Αν και δεν ξέρω σε ποιο πλαστικό πήγες, η τιμή που σου έδωσε είναι πολύ καλή... Μη ξεχνάς ότι στην τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα αναλώσιμα του χειρουργείου, η αμοιβή του αναισθησιολόγου, η αμοιβή στους βοηθητικούς, η κλινή που θα κάτσεις λίγες ώρες (πριν και μετά) και φυσικά η αμοιβή του πλαστικού...
Φακελάκι δεν παίζει σε ιδιωτικό γιατρό, είναι η αμοιβή του. Τώρα αν είναι μαύρα, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Γενικότερα για τα φακελάκια, ας μη μιλήσω καλύτερα, γιατί τα γνωρίζω εκ των έσω...
Θα πω απλώς να μη βάζουμε όλους τους γιατρούς στο ίδιο τσουβάλι!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατ αρχήν το στήθος μαζεύει λίπος και νερό , αυτό με την γυμναστική και διατροφή θα έχεις ενα μέσο αντιμετώπισης και σαν δεύτερη φάση σε συνδιασμό όμως εκτός του ότι πρέπει να τσεκάρεις να δείς αν ο αδένας είναι σκληρός γύρω απο την θηλή και όταν το πιέζεις πονάει , τότε πάει να πεί πως υπάρχει μια ορμονική διαταραχή και αυτό ο γιατρός πρέπει να σου συστήσει κατ αρχήν μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή με ταμοξιφεν (νολβαντεχ η κεσσαρ ) η αριμιντεχ που είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό σε συνδιασμό με κάποια άλλα όπως κλομιφεν .

αλλα όλα αυτα δεν πρέπει να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις αν δεν κάνεις εξετάσεις ορμονολογικές και αν δεν γίνει η διάγνωση όπως είπα, δηλαδή αν είναι απλα μια συσόρευση λίπους η υπάρχει και ερέθισμα του αδένα και ταση για διόγκωση , αν είναι το δεύτερο με φαρμακευτική αγωγή πάντα όμως το τονίζω με ιατρική γνωμάτευση θα υποχωρήσουν .

και σε συνδιασμό με βάρη και διατροφη χτίζοντας μυικό ιστο θα εξαλείψουν τα συμπτώματα δηλαδή η περίπτωση της επέμβασης δεν πρέπει να είναι πρώτη προτεραιότητα και αν ο γιατρός που πάς είναι χειρούργος η πλαστικός τότε δουλειά του είναι και υπόθεση ρουτίνας γι αυτόν να σου πεί μαχαίρι , δεν είναι έτσι όμως η επέμβαση δεν πρέπει να είναι πρώτη προτεραιότητα , οπότε η ασφάλεια καλύπτει και κάποια φάρμακα αν χρειαστεί γιατί μπορει και να μην χρειαστεί τίποτε απλά χάνοντας το λίπος , θα χαθεί και η γυναικομαστία

επίσης η γυναικομαστία με τον διάδρομο δεν φεύγει είχα φίλο που έκανε 4 ώρες αερόμπικ την ημέρα μάθημα στο γυμναστήριο του και καθόλου βαρη και μάλιστα ήταν πλαδαρός και είχε γυναικομαστία και του είπα κόψε το αερόμπικ δώσε τις ώρες σε κανενα γυμναστή και κάνε μόνο μια και αρχισε τα βάρη , μέσα σε λίγο διάστημα αρχησε να σκληραίνει και να φεύγει το λίπος και άλλαξε τελείως το σώμα του .

δεν είναι τυχαίο που το απέκτησες στον στρατό κακή διατροφή και καταχρήσεις και έφεραν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα σε συνδιασμό με έλλειψη άθλησης , κάνοντας ακριβώς τα αντίθετα θα έχεις αυτό που ζητάς

----------


## SGP

φιλε επειδη αυτο το προβλημα το ψηλοεχω και εγω σου προτεινω κατακληνεις πιεισεις στηθους 3 σετακια βολικες επαναληψεις 12+ και ΘΑ δεις μια βελτιωση σημαντικη σε συνδυασμο με αεροβια

----------


## psv

Οντως ειναι πολυ καλη η τιμη που σου ειπε.Επειδη το εχω ψαξει κι εγω το θεμα επειδη νομιζω οτι εχω σε ενα βαθμο,η τιμη παει και αναλογα με το ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το προβλημα.

Ισως και να μη χρειαστεις επεμβαση αν δεν ειναι μεγαλο το προβλημα,αν δεν κρεμεται δλδ το στηθος σου κι απλα ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενο.Κανοντας γυμναστικη και παιρνοντας ογκο ισως να μην φαινεται καν.

Για δες στο αλλο τοπικ για γυναικομαστια εχω ανεβασει κι ενα βιντεακι με ββερς που εχουν.Δεν λεω να παρεις τοσο ογκο βεβαια για να μην φαινεται η γυναικομαστια,αλλα,για σκεψου,αν εχεις τεραστιους δικεφαλους και κοιλιακους φετες,στην παραλια την γυναικομαστια σου θα κοιταξουν???



Φιλε sgp,σχετικα με αυτο που λες μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο το τελικο αποτελεσμα αν εδινε μεγαλυτερη βαση στο πανω μερος του στηθους?Αν δηλαδη εκανε επικλινεις πιεσεις???Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το αισθητικο αποτελεσμα καποιου που εχει γυναικομαστια(σε μικρο βαθμο ειπαμε οχι να κρεμεται το στηθος)θα ειναι καλυτερο αν εχει πιο αναπτυγμενο το πανω στηθος :01. Unsure: .Το εχεις κανει εσυ και ειδες διαφορα?

----------


## KATERINI 144

δε νομιζω να ειναι γυναικομαστια, λιπος ειναι, οταν απο τα 55 κιλα πας στα 85..........

διαβασες τη σου ειπε ο ηλιας?! (τριανταφυλλου) ''να δείς αν ο αδένας είναι σκληρός γύρω απο την θηλή και όταν το πιέζεις πονάει''

πέσε σε κανονικά επίπεδα λιπους και θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> δε νομιζω να ειναι γυναικομαστια, λιπος ειναι, οταν απο τα 55 κιλα πας στα 85..........
> 
> διαβασες τη σου ειπε ο ηλιας?! (τριανταφυλλου) ''να δείς αν ο αδένας είναι σκληρός γύρω απο την θηλή και όταν το πιέζεις πονάει''
> 
> πέσε σε κανονικά επίπεδα λιπους και θα εισαι μια χαρα.


 
σωστα !! μην βιάζεσε έχεις δρόμο μπροστα σου διώξε πρώτα το λίπος και θα δείς πιο ξεκάθαρα τι είναι αυτό που έμεινε , επίσης τσέκαρε και αυτό που είπα , γιατι απλα όταν υπάρχει γυναικομαστία η τάση για δημιουργία εκείνο που το καθορίζει είναι ο αδένας που βγάζει συμπτώματα , αλλα το σίγουρο είναι πως πρέπει να διώξεις το λίπος , γιατι η γυναικομαστία ξεχωρίζει και σε γραμωμένο αθλητή.

----------


## Athanasios2104

> Οντως η επεμβαση ειναι επεμβαση.Και μενεις και εκτος γυμναστηριου καιρο αν θυμαμαι καλα...


3 μήνες να μην πιέζεις το στήθος (νομίζω το διάβασα κάπου, not sure). Ή 3 εβδομάδες; LOL, δεν θυμάμαι  :01. Smile Wide: 

Λογικά πλάτη, πόδια, κοιλιακούς επιτρέπονται στην ίδια ένταση με πριν την εγχείριση. Για τα χέρια ίσως όχι στην ίδια, γιατί πολλές ασκήσεις πιάνουν το στήθος... μπορεί και καθόλου χέρια, δεν ξέρω.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Littlejohn

Εμένα ο χειρούργος, μου είπε ότι πολλοί ξεκινάνε κανονικά γυμναστήριο 2 εβδομάδες μετά την εγχείρηση, αλλά καλό είναι να μη στρεσάρεις το στήθος για 1 μήνα...

----------


## psv

> 3 μήνες να μην πιέζεις το στήθος (νομίζω το διάβασα κάπου, not sure). Ή 3 εβδομάδες; LOL, δεν θυμάμαι 
> 
> Λογικά πλάτη, πόδια, κοιλιακούς επιτρέπονται στην ίδια ένταση με πριν την εγχείριση. Για τα χέρια ίσως όχι στην ίδια, γιατί πολλές ασκήσεις πιάνουν το στήθος... μπορεί και καθόλου χέρια, δεν ξέρω.


3 εβδομαδες.3 μηνες δεν παιζει :02. Shock: 

Καλα σιγουρα τα ποδια μπορεις να τα κανεις,αλλα δεν ξερω για πλατη πχ...Μπορει να μην πρεπει να ανοιγεις πολυ τα χερια σου...Τεσπα...

----------


## Ofaskian

Αγαπητο φορουμ,

Κατα κυριο λογω θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για τισ απαντησεις σας!!!

Μετα απο παρα πολυ ερευνα , Θα κανω επεμβαση στις 14/1 Δωρεαν Σε μια Κλινικη στην Γερμανια! (Εχω και Γερμανικη - Φοιτιτικη ασφαλεια)...

Η Γυναικομαστια ακομα δεν Εφυγε σε εμενα και επεσα στα 77 κιλα...
Μετα απο εξεταση μαστολογου και ενδοκρινολογου , με κανανε παραπομπη σε χειρουργο!!! Για οσους εχουν ιδιο προβλημα , να το τσεκαρουν διοτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα δημιουργιας καρκινου! Αυτο δεν το λεω εγω μου το ειπανε γιατροι! Για αυτο να το τσεκαρεται παιδες!!! Νταγκ!!!

Φιλικα Ofaskian!

----------


## kaiowas

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και περαστικά :05. Biceps:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καλή επιτυχία στην επέμβαση και καλή ανάρρωση γι' αργότερα.

Γράψε μας πως πήγε η επέμβαση και η ανάρρωσή σου αργότερα για να έχουν μια ιδέα τα παιδιά που έχουνε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα και σκοπεύουν στο μέλλον να κάνουν την επέμβαση,

----------


## kostas852456

Γεια σας θέλω μια βοήθεια σχετικά με το στήθος μου..ενώ στη πάνω περιοχή ειναι μια χαρά,στο κάτω μέρος εκεί που είναι οι ρόγες δηλαδή,"πετάει" και δε φαινετε ωραία..είναι λεσ κ υπάρχει λιπος σε αυτό το σημείο..δε φένετε γυμνασμένο απο τα βάρη οπως το πάνω σημείο..ξεχωρίζει πολύ και δε μου αρέσει..τι μπορώ να κάνω για να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα αυτό?πιστέυω ναι το αναφέρω σε σωστο section.ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφερθηκε το ποστ σου σε αυτο το τόπικ γιατί ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις δείχνεις να έχεις μια μορφη γυναικομαστείας..
Διαβασε τα ποστς αυτου του τόπικ και μας γραφεις πιο αναλυτικα ή εστω μιια φωτο...

----------


## kostas852456

Γεια να μη σας μπερδεύω βάζω μια φοτο..
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p...1022010184.jpg
Οπως βλέπετε πάνω ειναι μια χάρα δε φένετε καλά βεβαια λογο φλας αλλα κατω δεν ειναι ωραιο..

----------


## Machiavelli

Λίπος είναι, θα φύγει. Κάνε πιέσεις σε κατακλινή.

----------


## kostas852456

με εχει νευριασει τοσο πολύ αυτο το σημειο που σκευτόμουν να κάνω γράμμωση..δε με ενδιαφέρει που δε φένοντε πολύ οι κοιλιακοί με πειράζει αυτό..να δω πος θα αλλάξω το πόγραμμα μου τωρα δε ξερω ποως να το οργανόσω. :01. Razz: θα ποστάρω το πρόγραμμα μου στα προγράματα και θα μου πείε τι να αλλάξω..

----------


## pontios22

υποψιαζομαι να εχω κ εγω γυναικομαστια..
αλλα σε μενα δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ,μονο ο μαστος ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενος αλλα οταν ερεθιστει(πχ αν κανει λιγο κρυο και ειμαι χωρις μπολουζα και ανατριχιαζω(κρυωνω)
μαζευεται,μικραινει και παιρνει το μεγεθος ενος κανονικου μαστου...
τι λετε.?

----------


## κυριάκος

φιλε μην αγχωνεσαι λιπος ειναι κ εγω την ιδια περιπου μορφη εχω επειδη εχω 2 μηνες εκτος προπονησης :05. Weights:

----------


## Eddie

Ειναι κανενας που εχει κανει επεμβαση,η εχει ρωτησει τιμη κτλπ?Αν δε θελετε εδω,στειλτε πμ.

Οσο αδυνατιζω,εχω την εντυπωση οτι αντι να φτιαχνει το στηθος,χαλαρωνει περισσοτερο.Κατω απ τη θηλη κυριως,πανω παιρνει σχημα και ειναι πολυ σκληρο.

Απο αυτα που διαβαζω το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι το σουτιενακι που θελει για ενα μηνα και η διακοπη του γυμναστηριου,fuck :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Littlejohn

Υπάρχουν κλίμακες στην γυναικομαστία eddie... Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες και δεν αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο...

Μια βασική απλή επέμβαση γυναικομαστίας που περιλαμβάνει αφαίρεση του αδένα και λιποαναρόφηση (εφόσον χρειάζεται), κοστίζει από 1000 έως 1500 ευρώ (ανά βυζί  :01. ROFL: ), ανάλογα τον γιατρό...

Σε περιπτώσεις που έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγάλες απώλειες βάρους και πιθανή χαλάρωση στην περιοχή (και όχι απαραίτητα γυναικομαστία), η προσέγγιση είναι διαφορετική. Μιλάω για μειωτική μαστού για άνδρες. 
Σ`αυτήν την περίπτωση μπαίνεις χειρουργείο κανονικά, με γενική αναισθησία (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις). Εδώ και αναλόγως της έκτασης του προβλήματος θα υπολογίζεις από 4500 χιλιάρικα και άνω (γι`όλη την επέμβαση)...

Αν θες και nipple crafting πληρώνεται έξτρα κανένα χιλιάρικο...

----------


## Eddie

> Υπάρχουν κλίμακες στην γυναικομαστία eddie... Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες και δεν αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο...
> 
> Μια βασική απλή επέμβαση γυναικομαστίας που περιλαμβάνει αφαίρεση του αδένα και λιποαναρόφηση (εφόσον χρειάζεται), κοστίζει από 1000 έως 1500 ευρώ (ανά βυζί ), ανάλογα τον γιατρό...
> 
> Σε περιπτώσεις που έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγάλες απώλειες βάρους και πιθανή χαλάρωση στην περιοχή (και όχι απαραίτητα γυναικομαστία), η προσέγγιση είναι διαφορετική. Μιλάω για μειωτική μαστού για άνδρες. 
> Σ`αυτήν την περίπτωση μπαίνεις χειρουργείο κανονικά, με γενική αναισθησία (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις). Εδώ και αναλόγως της έκτασης του προβλήματος θα υπολογίζεις από 4500 χιλιάρικα και άνω (γι`όλη την επέμβαση)...
> 
> Αν θες και nipple crafting πληρώνεται έξτρα κανένα χιλιάρικο...


Πωωω δε το πιστευω..

2 ειναι οι λυσεις,η το βυζι στο γονατο και δε τρεχει καστανο,η φτανω στα κιλα που θελω και εαν δω οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια ξαναρχιζω σαβουρα να φτασω 120 κιλα παλι να φαινεται τιποτα.Μα καλα,τι τα περασαν τα χιλιαρικα :01. Sad:

----------


## γιαννης93

μηπως μιλαμε για δραχμες?

----------


## Eddie

> μηπως μιλαμε για δραχμες?


Αμα ειναι δραχμες κερναω εγω την επεμβαση :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## spiros22

επισκεφτηκα και εγω γιατρο για το θεμα γιατι αν και δεν εχω μεγαλο προβλημα ηθελα να ειμαι σιγουροσ περι τινωσ προκειται...εν πασει περιπτωση οι γιατροι δεν συνιστουν αμεσα επεμβαση μιασ και υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο μεχρι μια ορισμενη ηλικια(23 μου ειπε)να φυγουν εντελωσ τα συμπτωματα...μεχρι τοτε ομωσ τι κανεισ???πολυ σπασιμο ομωσ εστω και αν δεν ειναι μεγαλο το θεμα....τοση γυμναστικη και να μην εισαι οπωσ θεσ....κριμα........

----------


## paulakos

Και εγω το παρατηρω σε μερικους γνωστους μου,ειναι παρα πολλοι που εχουν αυτο το προβλημα και ειναι κριμα να μην το ξερουν,δεν δινουν βαση καθολου και αν τους πεις τιποτα στραβωνουν γιατι η λεξη που την περιγραφει ειναι λιγο περιεργη.

----------


## spiros22

υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει κανει την εγχειρηση να μας πει λεπτομερειες???

----------


## kaizer

παιδια καλησπερα...
στις παρακατω φωτο που παραθετω υπαρχει κατα τη γνωμη σας περιπτωση γυναικομαστιας η ειναι απλα λιπος?
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2...0620at1458.jpg
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/422...0620at1453.jpg

----------


## drago

> παιδια καλησπερα...
> στις παρακατω φωτο που παραθετω υπαρχει κατα τη γνωμη σας περιπτωση γυναικομαστιας η ειναι απλα λιπος?
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2...0620at1458.jpg
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/422...0620at1453.jpg


στο κεφαλι σου ειναι η γυναικομαστια  :01. ROFL: 

δεν βλεπω τιποτα...

----------


## Devil

ποσο εισαι kaizer?
μου φαινετε εχει λιγο puffy niple αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος λογο bf.

----------


## spiros22

μπααα.και αν ειχες που δεν το κοβω να εχεισ ειναι πραγματικα απειροελαχιστο και πρεπει να εισαι πολυυυ προειδεασμενος για ν το πεις...παντως εγω εχω DEVIL puffy nippleσ οπωσ ειπεσ αλλα δν νομιζω οτι το βοδυ φατ σε τετοια χαμηλα επιπεδα οπωσ ειναι το παλικαρι στη φοτο επηρεαζει....

----------


## Devil

> μπααα.και αν ειχες που δεν το κοβω να εχεισ ειναι πραγματικα απειροελαχιστο και πρεπει να εισαι πολυυυ προειδεασμενος για ν το πεις...παντως εγω εχω DEVIL puffy nippleσ οπωσ ειπεσ αλλα δν νομιζω οτι το βοδυ φατ σε τετοια χαμηλα επιπεδα οπωσ ειναι το παλικαρι στη φοτο επηρεαζει....


επηρεζη για να εχεις μια ξεκαθαρη εικονα θα πρεπει να ειναι ο αλλος 10-12% δλδ θα πρεπει να βλεπει 4 στους 6 κοιλιακους

ναι ο φιλος αν εχει εχει ελαχιστο γι'αυτο τον ρωτησα και ηλικια , σε μερικους φευγει ετσι απλα οσο μεγαλωνουν

----------


## kaizer

22 eimai
an efeuge logika tha prepe na xe figei se pio mikri ilikia...

****Κανόνας του φόρουμ είναι να γράφεις ελληνικά. Mods Team****

----------


## Devil

ναι δικιο εχεις

κοιτα δεν ειμαι ειδικος καλητερα να δεις ενα γιατρο

δεν θελω να σε πανικοβαλω, μπορει να μην ειναι τιποτα και να ειναι και λιπος μονο

----------


## _kwstas_

ρε τι βλακιες λετε στο παιδι?? ξερετε τι ειναι η γυναικομαστια? οχι δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια.. ουτε πολυ λιπος στους μαστους..

----------


## Devil

> *ρε τι βλακιες λετε στο παιδι??* ξερετε τι ειναι η γυναικομαστια? οχι δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια.. ουτε πολυ λιπος στους μαστους..


ελα μου?????

για πες εσυ τι ειναι.

και εσυ που το ξερεις? τον εξετασες?

----------


## giorgos kriti

παιδια διαβασα τα ποστ για το θεμα της γυναικομαστιας καλα τα λετε εχω αποψη για το θεμα!εγω την εκανα την επεμβαση παιδια μια χαρα ειμαι τωρα και μετα απο 1 μηνα και γυμναστηριο μπορεις να πας και οτι γουσταρεις..οσον αφορα χαχαχαχαχαχα ακου δυο και 3τρεια χιλιαρικα δεν ειμαστε καλα.!και εμενα  κατι τετοια μου λεγανε οι ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΙ χα..οποιος θελει να κανει αμ δεν τον πειρΑΖΕΙ να ερθει κρητη να παει στο τοπο του κΑΙ ΝΑ βρει ενα γενικο χειρουργο που να ειναι ειδικος για το μαστο ΟΧΙ ΝΕΟ γιατρο να βρειτε καποιον που να εχει εμπειρια στο θεμα ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ εχετε ξεμπερδεψει και το αποτελεσμα μετραει!αυτα απο μενα..

----------


## Eddie

Φορεσες αυτον τον κορσε?Για ποσο καιρο??

Αν θελεις πες μας και μια τιμη στο περιπου,για συγκριση.

----------


## giorgos kriti

εμενα δεν ηταν μεγαλο το προβλημα δηλαδη δεν χρειαζοταν να φυγει δερμα..οχι οθτε κορσε φορεσα δυο μεγαλα χατζαμπλαστ στο καθενα για να κραταει το δερμα και για τα ραμματα..εγω την εκανα 400ευρω..και εκατσα και 3 μερες μεσα για να με βλεπει αυτος

----------


## Eddie

Σοβαρα???

Πωωωω καμια σχεση!!!Απλα τι θεμα ειναι να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ο γιατρος θα ειναι καλος και εχει καποια εμπειρια σ αυτα.

----------


## giorgos kriti

αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αν ο γιατρος δεν εχει εμπειρια μα την ενχειρηση να σου κανει σωστα μετα απο καποια χρονια μπορει το ενα στηθος να ειναι ποιο κατω απο το αλλο και τετοια προβληματα η να φαινονται οι ουλες υπαρχουν προβληματα αν ο αλλος δεν ξερει..για τη τιμη ρε συ οταν παει καποιος σε ενα πλαστικο θα πληρωσει και την εισοδο στο νοσοκομειο μεχρι την τοθαλετα που θα χρεισιμοποιισει τις γαζες ολαααα αυτα γιαυτο ξεφευγει η τιμη..ενω στο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο ε πληρωνεις μονο το μεροκαματο του γιατρου και της ομαδας του που ειναι μεσα στο χειρουργειο..

----------


## aaabasilis

ρε συ γιωργο απο κρητη να σε ρωτησω.και για εγχειρηση με λειζερ για την μυωπια οταν ειχα ρωτησει μου ειπαν 2 με 2.5 χιλιαρικα.και οταν την εψαξε ενας φιλος μου μου ειπε οτι στην κρητη την κανουν με 700 ευρω..ξερεις τπτ?και τωρα λες και συ αυτο για την γυναικομαστια και η διαφορα ειναι τεραστιοτιτανομεγιστη!!

----------


## Manos1989

nolvadex+letrozole για όποιον δεν θέλει χειρουργείο.

----------


## aaabasilis

μανο λενε οτι δεν κανει τπτ εκτος αν τωρα εχει αρχισει και ξεκιναει η γυναικομαστια.αν και στο νετ εχει πολλα ατομα που λενε οτι με το λετρο καθαρισαν.αλλοι παλι λενε οτι θα δεις διαφορα αλλα αν υπαρχει ορμονικο προβλημα μολις τα σταματησεις και σταματησει η δραση τους αν σου ξανανεβουν τα οιστρογονα κτλ θα ξαναεμφανιστει..ξερεις τπτ πανω σε αυτο?

----------


## aaabasilis

το λετρο εχει 140 εουρος...

----------


## PMalamas

> nolvadex+letrozole για όποιον δεν θέλει χειρουργείο.


αυτα ειναι σα το arimidex anastrozole?? Ξερεις?
Πιστευω να μη βγαινουμε εκτος..

----------


## aaabasilis

ναι μονο που ειναι πιο δυνατο.ειναι το μονο που λεγεται οτι μπορει να αντιστρεψει τη γυναικομαστια,οταν η αιτια της ομως ειναι τα αας,για αλλες αιτιες δεν ξερω."εξουδετερωνει" το 98% και παραπανω των οιστρογονων αλλα θα την ακουσει και η λιμπιντο σου..

----------


## Devil

ξεφευγουμε..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aaabasilis

σεμναααα..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> σεμναααα.....


αμ μπραβο.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giorgos kriti

φιλαρακι δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι για τη μειωπια δεν ξερω το μονο που χερω ειναι ενα παιδι και για να φτειαξει τα προβληματα που ειχε στα ματια μου πηγε αμερικα για να ειναι σιγουρος αλλα υπαρχουν τα γυαλια και η φακοι επαφης γιατι να μπλεξεις??..παντως οσον αφορα την ενχειρηση για το στηθος οχι 2 και 3 χιλιαρικαρε παιδια πιανουν κωλους οι γιατροι εγω αν δεν εβρισκα αυτον τον ανθρωπο δεν θα την εκανα για κανενα λογο αν και ηταν το μονο πραγμα πανω μου που μου την εσπαγε πραγματικα ειχα 100 μπλουζες και δεν εβαζα τις μισες γιαυτο το λογο μιλαμε ειχα κομπλεξ και οταν ειχα αδυνατισει με γυμνβαστηριο και διατροφη παλι αυτο εκει δεν ελεγε να φυγει..

----------


## giannis64

για να μην μιλάμε σε αυτό το τοπικ για τα αντιοιστρογονα...

το νολβα etrozole απλά μπλοκάρει τα οιστρογόνα.
αν εμφανιστεί και μετά, ότι και να πάρεις είναι αργά. με τον τερματισμό τους θα εμφανιστεί και πάλι.

το αριμιντεξ είναι από τα πολύ καλά αλλά και από τα πιο ακριβά.

γενικά ότι αντιοιστρογονο και να πάρεις αν έχεις ήδη εμφανιστεί δεν έχει επιστροφή.

τώρα για να το αναλύσουμε περισσότερο θα πρέπει να μπούμε στα χωράφια της χημικής οπότε το σταματάμε εδω.

----------


## apostolos78

> αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αν ο γιατρος δεν εχει εμπειρια μα την ενχειρηση να σου κανει σωστα μετα απο καποια χρονια μπορει το ενα στηθος να ειναι ποιο κατω απο το αλλο και τετοια προβληματα η να φαινονται οι ουλες υπαρχουν προβληματα αν ο αλλος δεν ξερει..για τη τιμη ρε συ οταν παει καποιος σε ενα πλαστικο θα πληρωσει και την εισοδο στο νοσοκομειο μεχρι την τοθαλετα που θα χρεισιμοποιισει τις γαζες ολαααα αυτα γιαυτο ξεφευγει η τιμη..ενω στο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο ε πληρωνεις μονο το μεροκαματο του γιατρου και της ομαδας του που ειναι μεσα στο χειρουργειο..


Επειδή έχω λίγο λίπος στο στήθος σκέφτομαι την επέμβαση...καλύτερα τώρα γιατί στα 40-50 δε θα φαίνεται τόσο ωραίο.
Τώρα δεν έχεις καθόλου σημάδια;Το δέρμα είναι εντάξει;

----------


## giorgos kriti

[QUOTE=apostolos78;286399]Επειδή έχω λίγο λίπος στο στήθος σκέφτομαι την επέμβαση...καλύτερα τώρα γιατί στα 40-50 δε θα φαίνεται τόσο ωραίο.
Τώρα δεν έχεις καθόλου σημάδια;Το δέρμα είναι εντάξει;[/QU


ε επεμβαση ειναι πολυ μικρι ουλη υπαρχει αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αισθητικο αν ομος ειναι λιπος και λιγο οπως λες ξανασκεψου το και πιγαινε και σε διαφορους γιατρους..

----------


## apostolos78

> ε επεμβαση ειναι πολυ μικρι ουλη υπαρχει αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αισθητικο αν ομος ειναι λιπος και λιγο οπως λες ξανασκεψου το και πιγαινε και σε διαφορους γιατρους..


Δηλαδή;Τί εννοείς  λέγοντας να πάω σε γιατρούς;Το λίπος δεν αφαιρείται;
Αν κατάλαβα λάθος διόρθωσέ με.

----------


## Devil

> Δηλαδή;Τί εννοείς  λέγοντας να πάω σε γιατρούς;Το λίπος δεν αφαιρείται;
> Αν κατάλαβα λάθος διόρθωσέ με.


καταρχην τι % λιπους εχεις?

αν μιλαμε για πανω απο 12% τοτε δοκιμασε πρωτα να χασεις κιλα...

----------


## apostolos78

> καταρχην τι % λιπους εχεις?
> 
> αν μιλαμε για πανω απο 12% τοτε δοκιμασε πρωτα να χασεις κιλα...


Λοιπόν...
α)1.79 ύψος,βάρος τώρα 67κιλά.Ελαφριά κατασκευή.Τωρινό ποσοστό 13-14%
β)Σε κάποια φάση είχα φτάσει στο 8%(οι κοιλιακοί φαινόνταν μια χαρά).Είχα στεγνώσει αλλά είχα χάσει λίγο λίπος στο στήθος συγκριτικά με το υπόλοιπο σώμα και το στήθος φαινόνταν δυσανάλογα φουσκωμένο.
γ)Μέχρι τα 18 ήμουνα αγύμναστος και λίγο μπουλουκάκος και όπως καταλαβαίνετε με περισσότερο λίπος στο στήθος που μ'ενοχλούσε

Μ'άλλα λόγια ακόμα και να στεγνώσω το στήθος κρατά αρκετό λίπος αναλογικά με το υπόλοιπο σώμα.Ίσως λόγω εφηβικού πάχους,ίσως επειδή αυτή η περιοχή δύσκολα το χάνει,δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Devil

> Λοιπόν...
> α)1.79 ύψος,βάρος τώρα 67κιλά.Ελαφριά κατασκευή.Τωρινό ποσοστό 13-14%
> β)Σε κάποια φάση είχα φτάσει στο 8%(οι κοιλιακοί φαινόνταν μια χαρά).Είχα στεγνώσει αλλά είχα χάσει λίγο λίπος στο στήθος συγκριτικά με το υπόλοιπο σώμα και το στήθος φαινόνταν δυσανάλογα φουσκωμένο.
> γ)Μέχρι τα 18 ήμουνα αγύμναστος και λίγο μπουλουκάκος και όπως καταλαβαίνετε με περισσότερο λίπος στο στήθος που μ'ενοχλούσε
> 
> Μ'άλλα λόγια ακόμα και να στεγνώσω το στήθος κρατά αρκετό λίπος αναλογικά με το υπόλοιπο σώμα.Ίσως λόγω εφηβικού πάχους,ίσως επειδή αυτή η περιοχή δύσκολα το χάνει,δεν ξέρω...


νοιωθεις τιποτα σκληρο πισω απο τη θηλη?

----------


## apostolos78

> νοιωθεις τιποτα σκληρο πισω απο τη θηλη?


Καθόλου,γι'αυτό λέω ότι είναι λίπος.Σε μικρότερο ποσοστό είναι κατανεμημένο παντού στον θωρακικό μυ.Ευτυχώς που είναι ομοιόμορφο κι έχω φτιάξει καλή μυικότητα...Την αλήθεια πάντως απ'τον εαυτό μου δε την κρύβω.
Τελικά αερόβια/σπορ όπως τρέξιμο,μπάλα,μπάσκετ στην ηλικία που αναπτύσεται κάποιος δίνουν οφέλη που αργότερα πολύ δύσκολα αποκτιούνται...

----------


## giorgos kriti

να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο με εμπειρια για να ειναι ολα κομπλε απο αισθιτικι αποψη.
σπαστικο ομως ειναι εγω σε καταλαβαινω

----------


## apostolos78

> να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο με εμπειρια για να ειναι ολα κομπλε απο αισθιτικι αποψη.
> σπαστικο ομως ειναι εγω σε καταλαβαινω


Aν έμεινες ευχαριστημένος απ'το δικό σου στείλε μου αν θες τα στοιχεία του σε pm.
Για να δούμε τί θα γίνει...

----------


## thheo

paidia anevasa kai ego fotografies na mou peite eine ginekomastia h apla lipos pou feugei
*
****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.MODS TEAM*****

----------


## Manos1989

> paidia anevasa kai ego fotografies na mou peite eine ginekomastia h apla lipos pou feugei


δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερα υψηλά ποσοστά λίπους,οπότε τείνω να πω γυναικομαστία.
παρόλα αυτά,εάν χάσεις λίπος σίγουρα θα μειωθεί!

----------


## thheo

> δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερα υψηλά ποσοστά λίπους,οπότε τείνω να πω γυναικομαστία.
> παρόλα αυτά,εάν χάσεις λίπος σίγουρα θα μειωθεί!


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου με βλεπω και εγω να πιγενω για χειρουργειο

----------


## El Topo

> ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου με βλεπω και εγω να πιγενω για χειρουργειο


Ακόμα και γυναικομαστία να ειναι φίλε, είναι αρκετά ήπια και με γυμναστική θα βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ. 

Πάλεψέ το με προπόνηση πρώτα και μόνο αν μετά από μερικά χρόνια δε δεις βελτίωση πήγαινε για χειρουργείο, ακόμα έιναι νωρίς.

----------


## thheo

> Ακόμα και γυναικομαστία να ειναι φίλε, είναι αρκετά ήπια και με γυμναστική θα βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ. 
> 
> Πάλεψέ το με προπόνηση πρώτα και μόνο αν μετά από μερικά χρόνια δε δεις βελτίωση πήγαινε για χειρουργείο, ακόμα έιναι νωρίς.


φιλε μου το θεμα ειναι οτι κανο γιμναστιριο 3 χρωνια και εχω δει ελαχιστη βελτιωση το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα το χειρουργειο αλα το θεμα ειναι οτι κοστιζει πολλα λεφτα.

----------


## pan0z

> φιλε μου το θεμα ειναι οτι κανο γιμναστιριο 3 χρωνια και εχω δει ελαχιστη βελτιωση το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα το χειρουργειο αλα το θεμα ειναι οτι κοστιζει πολλα λεφτα.


sorry φιλε που στο λεω αλλα αν κανεις 3 χρονια προπονηση μαλλον κατι δεν κανεις σωστα γιατι μπορει οπως λες να εχεις δει ελαχιστη διαφορα στο στηθος σου αλλα γενικα σαν συνολο δεν φαινεσε γυμνασμενος.Αναθεωρησε λιγο αυτα που κανεις διαβασε το φορουμ βγαλε μια διατροφη,βρες ενα προγραμμα και αρχησε να το εφαρμοζεις γιατι 3 χρονια προπονησης δεν φαινοντε πανω σου.Φιλικα παντα  :08. Toast:

----------


## thheo

> sorry φιλε που στο λεω αλλα αν κανεις 3 χρονια προπονηση μαλλον κατι δεν κανεις σωστα γιατι μπορει οπως λες να εχεις δει ελαχιστη διαφορα στο στηθος σου αλλα γενικα σαν συνολο δεν φαινεσε γυμνασμενος.Αναθεωρησε λιγο αυτα που κανεις διαβασε το φορουμ βγαλε μια διατροφη,βρες ενα προγραμμα και αρχησε να το εφαρμοζεις γιατι 3 χρονια προπονησης δεν φαινοντε πανω σου.Φιλικα παντα


φιλε μ ειμου χοντρουλις πολυ για αυτο το ειχα ξεκινιση το γιμναστιριο και για αυτο δεν εχω κανει κατι τα περισοτερα κιλα τα εχασα περσι

----------


## adam_antios

γνωριζει κανεις αν μετα την επεμβαση και πες οτι ολα πηγαν καλα κλπ και εφυγε το καταραμενο το βυζι και ολα ομορφα κι ωραια, υπαρχει περιπτωση μετα απο λιγο καιρο να του ξαναεμφανιστει??? γιατι νταξει αν ειναι και 2 και 3 χιλιαρικα λες παει στο διαολο τα δινω και ξεμπερδευω...αλλα αν υπαρχει εστω και μια τοις 100 περιπτωση να ξανα εμφανιστει τοτε ειναι να χτυπας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο :02. Bang Head: 

και μιλαω παντα για ορμονικο θεμα οπου δηλαδη σε φαση να μεγαλωσει παλι η θηλη με ολα αυτα τα οιστρογονα που λεμε κλπ κι οχι για λιπος...γιατι νταξει αν εισαι βαρεμενος και ενω εχεις κανει την εγχειρηση, πας μετα και το ριξεις στη μασα τοτε καλα να να παθεις...

δηλαδη γνωριζεται αν αφηνουν κι αυτο το ενδεχομενο οι γιατροι? ή σου λενε στανταρ οτι δεν ξαναεμφανιζεται? οτι το κανεις μια φορα και ξεμπερδεψες για ολη σου τη ζωη?

----------


## Devil

νομιζω οτι μερικες φορες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναεμφανιστει.... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.....

----------


## labrador

Σε σχεση με το κοτοπουλο ειχα διαβασει καποτε,οτι παλια οι βιομηχανιες εδιναν μια συγκεκριμενη ορμονη στα κοτοπουλα για να αυξησουν το στηθος σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα το στηθος...κατι με τα οιστρογωνα νομιζω ελεγε,και ετσι η ορμονη περναγε στον ανθρωπο και οντος ειχε επιπτωσεις.Τωρα δινουν αλλες ορμωνες λογικα για εχει απαγορευτει λενε.Δεν ξερω ποσο εγκυρο ειναι βεβαια..

----------


## Devil

> Σε σχεση με το κοτοπουλο ειχα διαβασει καποτε,οτι παλια οι βιομηχανιες εδιναν μια συγκεκριμενη ορμονη στα κοτοπουλα για να αυξησουν το στηθος σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα το στηθος...κατι με τα οιστρογωνα νομιζω ελεγε,και ετσι η ορμονη περναγε στον ανθρωπο και οντος ειχε επιπτωσεις.Τωρα δινουν αλλες ορμωνες λογικα για εχει απαγορευτει λενε.Δεν ξερω ποσο εγκυρο ειναι βεβαια..


δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει τετοια πιθανοτητα σε ευρωπαικες χωρες.....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει τετοια πιθανοτητα σε ευρωπαικες χωρες.....


θα παιξουν πολλα απο δω και περα...-->Codex Alimentarious

----------


## Devil

> θα παιξουν πολλα απο δω και περα...-->Codex Alimentarious


δεν ειναι και σιγουρο..... εχει φαει αρκετες μηνυσεις η monsanto στην ευρωπη....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν ειναι και σιγουρο..... εχει φαει αρκετες μηνυσεις η monsanto στην ευρωπη....


το codex εχει υπογραφτει εδω και χρονια απο την Ελλαδα και τεθηκε σε ισχυ απο οσο γνωριζω 31 Μαρτιου,που μας περασε...κριμα

----------


## DrNio

> φιλε μου το θεμα ειναι οτι κανο *γιμναστιριο 3 χρωνια* και εχω δει ελαχιστη βελτιωση το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα το χειρουργειο αλα το θεμα ειναι οτι κοστιζει πολλα λεφτα.


Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που θα πω θα ακουστεί καλό ή κακό εγώ πάντως *το λέω με φιλικό χαρακτήρα.*

*Τρία χρόνια γυμναστήριο δεν φαίνεται να πας.*Δεν το λεώ για το στήθος σου αλλά βλέποντας όλο σου το σώμα.
Πόσο χρονών είσαι?

Προσωπικά,πιστεύω οτι σίγουρα πρέπει να αρχίσεις τρέξιμο ή ποδήλατο ή αερόβια γενικότερα.Να βελτιώσεις και άλλο την διατροφή σου.Όχι να κόψεις θερμίδες αλλά αν τρως παγωτά και άλλα λιπαρά κόψτα για ένα διάστημα και λιώσε στην αερόβια. 

Να αποφεύγεις ασκήσεις όγκου και να κάνεις 15 επαν. σε κάθε άσκηση το λιγότερο.(με λίγα κιλά)

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις push-ups,πολλές επαναλήψεις,με* ανοιχτή λαβή* έχω την αίσθηση οτι "απλώνει" τον όγκο του στήθους και θα σε βοηθήσει στην σύσφιξη.

Συνοπτικά,εγώ πέρυσι για να χάσω λίπος άρχισα να  τρέχω 7km 1-2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα(σε άλσος γιατί ο διάδρομος είναι μούφα),αν και δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα πολύ λίπος.Οπότε,πριν πας χειρουργείο δώστα όλα στο τρέξιμο.Καλή επιτυχία. :02. Welcome: 

--
edit: μετά είδα οτι απάντησα σε κάποιον μετά απο 3 μήνες.damn it!

___

και άλλο edit: τώρα είδα και το ποστ του πανου.ξανά damn it!!

----------


## DrNio

> α παιξουν πολλα απο δω και περα...-->*Codex Alimentarious*





> δεν ειναι και σιγουρο..... εχει φαει αρκετες μηνυσεις* η monsanto* στην ευρωπη....


*Αυτά* τι είναι??

----------


## sogoku

Διαφωνω να μην κανει ασκησεις ογκου βασικα νομιζω δεν υπαρχει καν η εννοια αυτη και δεν ειναι τοσο μονοπλευρο το θεμα.

----------


## beatshooter

Μ αρεσει παντως που ολους τους διαγνισκετε γυνεκομαστια!Και γω οταν ημουν 98 κιλα ειχα ωραιο βυζακι :02. Shock:  τωρα στα 79 και παλι ειναι φουσκωμενο αλλα εχει πεσει αισθητα.Προσπαθω να βρω αδενες/σωληνακια κτλ αλλα δεν....Αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι πως ειναι λιπος(οπως εχω λιπος και κοιλια και μπουτια)...ΑΡΑ ας μην τρελενετσε:Φταστε σε χαμηλα επιπεδα λιπους,καντε γυμναστικη και αν δεν φευγει το προβλημα τοτε νυστερι.

----------


## beatshooter

Ανεβαζω 3φωτο να με ..εξετασετε και μενα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Στην προφιλ ειναι 12μαιου ενω οι αλλες 2 ειναι μετα απο 2 βδομαδες!

(ειπαμε θελω να ζασω ακομα 10κιλακια....)

----------


## nik13

> Ανεβαζω 3φωτο να με ..εξετασετε και μενα 
> 
> Στην προφιλ ειναι 12μαιου ενω οι αλλες 2 ειναι μετα απο 2 βδομαδες!
> 
> (ειπαμε θελω να ζασω ακομα 10κιλακια....)


φιλε μου δεν εχεις για κενενα λογο..το λιγοστο λιπος που εχει θα το χασεις κανοντας διαιτα αεροβια κ ασκησεις.

----------


## nik13

Απλα θα ηθελα να πω (απο προσωπικη εμπειρια)οτι η γυναικομαστια δεν χανετε με καμια γυμναστικη και καμια αεροβια.Εκανα προσπαθεια 1μιση χρονο βαρη με προγραμμα για να την χασω(χωρις φαρμακα).Δεν εχει βελτιωθει καθολου το στηθος μου.Ισα ισα εχει γινει χειροτερο λογο οτι εχει δημηουργηθει ο μυς απο μεσα (λογο της γυμναστικης) ωστε να το κανει να φαινετε μεγαλυτερο.Προχθες ειδα πλαστικο του ικα οπου μου ειπε να κανω την επεμβαση.

----------


## Manos1989

Γιατί κανείς δε σκέφτεται τη χρήση AI και SERM σαν επιλογή? 

Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα δοκίμαζα έτσι πριν πάω για χειρουργείο...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Γιατί κανείς δε σκέφτεται τη χρήση AI και SERM σαν επιλογή? 
> 
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα δοκίμαζα έτσι πριν πάω για χειρουργείο...


αμα εχει ηδη αναπτυχθει ο αδενας δεν σου κανουν τπτ αυτα

----------


## beatshooter

> Γιατί κανείς δε σκέφτεται τη χρήση AI και SERM σαν επιλογή? 
> 
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα δοκίμαζα έτσι πριν πάω για χειρουργείο...



Whats this?

----------


## Manos1989

> Whats this?


AI=Aromatase Inhibitor
SERM=Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator

Αλλά δε μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιατί μυρίζομαι Devil και Beef να με κυνηγάνε :01. Mr. Green: 

Cobra προφανώς δε μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε εδώ, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό που λες.....ειδικά με ***** καλύπτεις τις πιθανότητες από παντου....anyway  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> AI=Aromatase Inhibitor
> SERM=Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator
> 
> Αλλά δε μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιατί μυρίζομαι Devil και Beef να με κυνηγάνε
> 
> Cobra προφανώς δε μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε εδώ, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό που λες.....ειδικά με ***** καλύπτεις τις πιθανότητες από παντου....anyway


σε βλεπω.... 

μην προχωρισει η συζητηση....

και επ ευκαιριας..... ειναι πειραματικη θεραπια αυτη που λες.... δεν δινει σε ολους αποτελεσματα...

και μπαινουν και αλλα φαρμακα στη μεση μαζι με αυτα... οπου εκει αυξανονατε και τα sides...

----------


## Manos1989

> σε βλεπω.... 
> 
> μην προχωρισει η συζητηση....
> 
> και επ ευκαιριας..... ειναι πειραματικη θεραπια αυτη που λες.... δεν δινει σε ολους αποτελεσματα...
> 
> και μπαινουν και αλλα φαρμακα στη μεση μαζι με αυτα... οπου εκει αυξανονατε και τα sides...


Tς τς τς παντού είσαι μωρέ Διάολε? Πήγαινε πιες ένα καφέ να μιλήσουμε ελεύθερα :01. Razz: 
ή έστω κάνε τα στραβά μάτια και θα σου δώσω το μώβ χαρτάκι που συμφωνήσαμε!

Προφανώς δεν εγγυώμαι αποτέλεσμα σε όλους με αυτό τον τρόπο αλλά εγώ σίγουρα θα το προτιμούσα από το χειρουργείο μεταξύ άλλων και για οικονομικούς λόγους!
Τέσπα το κόβω εδώ κύριε οφισερ!

----------


## Devil

> Tς τς τς παντού είσαι μωρέ Διάολε? Πήγαινε πιες ένα καφέ να μιλήσουμε ελεύθερα
> ή έστω κάνε τα στραβά μάτια και θα σου δώσω το μώβ χαρτάκι που συμφωνήσαμε!
> 
> Προφανώς δεν εγγυώμαι αποτέλεσμα σε όλους με αυτό τον τρόπο αλλά εγώ σίγουρα θα το προτιμούσα από το χειρουργείο μεταξύ άλλων και για οικονομικούς λόγους!
> Τέσπα το κόβω εδώ κύριε οφισερ!


χαχαχαχα...

κοιτα απο οικονομικους λογους δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος.... δεν ξερω βεβαια ποσο κανει ενα χειρουργιο αλλα ξερω ποσο κανουν τα αλλα...

και αν παει μακρεια η βαλιτσα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα (αρη.... λολ :01. Mr. Green: )...

----------


## kwstas18

Γεια σας παιδια,ειμαι 18.με μια προχειρη ματια στο ιντερνετ διαπιστωσα οτι εχω puffy nipples.
με λιγα λογια οι ρωγες μου ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενες με αλλαγμενο χρωμα και λιγο θωλες,ενω οταν με διαπερναει ριγος συρρικνωνονται και γινονται μια χαρα!
εχω προσπαθησει τα παντα,και το σκεφτομαι για νυστερι...
εκανα γραμμωση ολο το σωμα αλλαξε,βλεπω κοιλιακους χωρις να σφιξω,αλλα οι ρωγες ακομα εχουν λιπος...βελτιωθηκε εφυγε λιπος δεν μπορω να πω,αλλα ακομα παραμενει και με κανει να νιωθω αβολα στην παραλια  :01. Sad:  αν εχει καποιος καποιο τιπ να προτεινει ακουω
επισκεφτηκα γιατρο και μου ειπε δεν προκειτε για γυναικομαστια αλλα απλα για λιπος

----------


## ginus

απορω αφου σου απαντησε ο γιατρος ντε και καλα να εχεις γυναικομαστια..την γυναικομαστια θα την καταλαβαινεις αν ειχες κατι σκληρο πισω απο την ρωγα..και οχι το κλασικο που κανουν μερικοι και τσιμπανε κρεας και λενε"αφου το νοιωθω"
βασικα αφου σου απαντησε ο γιατρος δεν θα πρεπε καν να το συζηταμε...απλα ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τις λιποαποθηκες του και αλλου μαζευει περισσοτερο αλλου λιγοτερο..εσυ ετυχε να μαζευεις εκει...με γυμναστικη και χασιμο βαρους το προβλημα θα διορθωθει

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Γεια σας παιδια,ειμαι 18.με μια προχειρη ματια στο ιντερνετ διαπιστωσα οτι εχω puffy nipples.
> με λιγα λογια οι ρωγες μου ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενες με αλλαγμενο χρωμα και λιγο θωλες,ενω οταν με διαπερναει ριγος συρρικνωνονται και γινονται μια χαρα!
> εχω προσπαθησει τα παντα,και το σκεφτομαι για νυστερι...
> εκανα γραμμωση ολο το σωμα αλλαξε,βλεπω κοιλιακους χωρις να σφιξω,αλλα οι ρωγες ακομα εχουν λιπος...βελτιωθηκε εφυγε λιπος δεν μπορω να πω,αλλα ακομα παραμενει και με κανει να νιωθω αβολα στην παραλια  αν εχει καποιος καποιο τιπ να προτεινει ακουω
> επισκεφτηκα γιατρο και μου ειπε δεν προκειτε για γυναικομαστια αλλα απλα για λιπος


 υπαρχει λιποαναρρωφηση με λειζερ σε αυτην την περιοχη με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα...ψαξτο στο νετ να δεις

----------


## kwstas18

μακαρι να ειχα τα χρηματα να το κανω...το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικο και χαλαει την εικονα του στηθους μου...ουτε την μπλουζα δεν μπορω να βγαλω  :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μακαρι να ειχα τα χρηματα να το κανω...το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικο και χαλαει την εικονα του στηθους μου...ουτε την μπλουζα δεν μπορω να βγαλω


εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν ειναι στην τιμη του χειρουργειου γυναικομαστιας :01. Unsure: τσεκαρε το

----------


## kwstas18

με αλλο τροπο δεν φευγει? εχω πεσει πολυ χαμηλα στο λιπος αλλα ακομα υπαρχει...δηλαδη βλεπω σχεδον φλεβες στους κατω κοιλιακους...

----------


## George1993

βάλε  μια φωτογραφία να δούμε

----------


## smirnoff

Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 110 κιλα και 1,77. εχω μεγαλο στηθος απο την εφηβεια αλλα το θεωρουσα νορμαλ λογω λιπους.
τωρα ειμαι 27 ετων. ξεκινησα πριν 1 μηνα ελλιπτικο με φορμα εφιδρωσης, κοιλιακους και ελατηριο στηθους. Για χειρουργειο δεν υπαρχει
σαλιο. Ξεκινησα να παιρνω femara εδω και 5 μερες. 
1: ποσο καιρο πρεπει να το παιρνω
2: να συνεχισω με σκληρη δουλεια? η ειναι χαμενος κοπος?

Αν ξερει καποιος πραγματικα και μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου απαντησει, κ να του στειλω και φωτο
(εχω απελπιστει λεμε)
Ευχαριστω

----------


## della

> Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 110 κιλα και 1,77. εχω μεγαλο στηθος απο την εφηβεια αλλα το θεωρουσα νορμαλ λογω λιπους.
> τωρα ειμαι 27 ετων. ξεκινησα πριν 1 μηνα ελλιπτικο με φορμα εφιδρωσης, κοιλιακους και ελατηριο στηθους. Για χειρουργειο δεν υπαρχει
> σαλιο. Ξεκινησα να παιρνω femara εδω και 5 μερες. 
> 1: ποσο καιρο πρεπει να το παιρνω
> 2: να συνεχισω με σκληρη δουλεια? η ειναι χαμενος κοπος?
> 
> Αν ξερει καποιος πραγματικα και μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου απαντησει, κ να του στειλω και φωτο
> (εχω απελπιστει λεμε)
> Ευχαριστω


 και εγω οταν ημουν 130 κιλα ειχα ενα στηθος ετοιμο για σουτιεν τωρα στα 95 εχω παλι στηθος αλλα εχει μικρυνει παρα πολυ οποτε συνεχισε την διαιτα φτασε σε κιλα οσο το υψος σου 77 και δεν θα φαινεται τοσο πολυ 
οτι και να παρεις αν δε φτιαξεις μια καλη διατροφη τοτε δε θα δεις αποτελεσμα

----------


## vagg

αυτο που λετε ειναι ψευτογυναικομαστια δλδ λογω αποτομης αυξησης του βαρους εβαλες λιπος εκει που δεν φευγει ευκολα...τωρα ο καθενας το εχει σε διαφορετικο βαθμο,αλλος μπορει να το λυσει με σκληρη διατροφη και προπονηση  και αλλος δεν μπορει...με γυρω στα 2000ε καθαριζεις...για μενα το αξιζει

----------


## vagg

> Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 110 κιλα και 1,77. εχω μεγαλο στηθος απο την εφηβεια αλλα το θεωρουσα νορμαλ λογω λιπους.
> τωρα ειμαι 27 ετων. ξεκινησα πριν 1 μηνα ελλιπτικο με φορμα εφιδρωσης, κοιλιακους και ελατηριο στηθους. Για χειρουργειο δεν υπαρχει
> σαλιο. Ξεκινησα να παιρνω femara εδω και 5 μερες. 
> 1: ποσο καιρο πρεπει να το παιρνω
> 2: να συνεχισω με σκληρη δουλεια? η ειναι χαμενος κοπος?
> 
> Αν ξερει καποιος πραγματικα και μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου απαντησει, κ να του στειλω και φωτο
> (εχω απελπιστει λεμε)
> Ευχαριστω



αμα εισαι 110 κιλα 1.77 λογικο ειναι να εχεις μεγαλο στη8ος..αμα δεν χασεισ κιλα με σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση δεν γινετε να καταλαβεισ αν εκει εχουν κλειδωσει οι λιπαπο8ηκες

----------


## smirnoff

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...για το χειρουργειο ομως ζητανε 3500... αν ειναι για 2 και ξερεις καποιον συγκεκριμενα
συστησε τον μου με pm...thanx και παλι

----------


## vagg

> Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...για το χειρουργειο ομως ζητανε 3500... αν ειναι για 2 και ξερεις καποιον συγκεκριμενα
> συστησε τον μου με pm...thanx και παλι


πες τους οτι εχεις 2-2,5 στο χερι και οτι αμα ειναι οκ κλεινεισ επιτοπου και 8α κανουνε κωλοτουμπες

----------


## MARIA G

μια ερωτηση πως μπορει καποιος να σταματησει την γυναικομαστια και αν υπαρχει κατι για αυτο?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μαρια αυτο το θεμα κατ΄αρχην προυπάρχει.Αν εκανες αναζητηση θα το εβρισκες.Περαν τουτου δεν θα έπρεπε να το ανοίξεις στα Νεα Μελη.Θα συγχωνευτει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MARIA G

> Μαρια αυτο το θεμα κατ΄αρχην προυπάρχει.Αν εκανες αναζητηση θα το εβρισκες.Περαν τουτου δεν θα έπρεπε να το ανοίξεις στα Νεα Μελη.Θα συγχωνευτει


ειμαι νεο μελος ζητω συγνωμη δεν ξερω πολλα απο αυτα απλα εψαξα σε διαφορα θεματα και δεν το βρηκα και γι'αυτο το εβαλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

No problem :02. Welcome:

----------


## MARIA G

> No problem


 :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> μια ερωτηση πως μπορει καποιος να σταματησει την γυναικομαστια και αν υπαρχει κατι για αυτο?


υπαρχουν μερικες μελετες οπου υπαρχει βελτιωσει με την χρηση καποιων φαρμακων... βεβαια δεν μπορουμε να ποσταρουμε φαρμακα,δοσεις κτλ κτλ.... αλλα ο σιγουρος τροπος ειναι το χειρουργιο....

ο πιο απλος τροπος για να την περιορισεις καπως εμφανισιακα ειναι να χασεις λιπος.... μια μικρη βελτιωση θα υπαρχει σιγουρα...

θα ειχα μια ιδεα με συμπληρωματα αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανουν τιποτα...

δεν ειναι για εσενα ε? :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> υπαρχουν μερικες μελετες οπου υπαρχει βελτιωσει με την χρηση καποιων φαρμακων... βεβαια δεν μπορουμε να ποσταρουμε φαρμακα,δοσεις κτλ κτλ.... αλλα ο σιγουρος τροπος ειναι το χειρουργιο....
> 
> ο πιο απλος τροπος για να την περιορισεις καπως εμφανισιακα ειναι να χασεις λιπος.... μια μικρη βελτιωση θα υπαρχει σιγουρα...
> 
> θα ειχα μια ιδεα με συμπληρωματα αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανουν τιποτα...
> 
> δεν ειναι για εσενα ε?


αμα ειναι SERM otc δεν μπορει να ποσταριστει?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι,τα εχουμε ξαναπει κ για τα σερμς.

----------


## disqq

> υποψιαζομαι να εχω κ εγω γυναικομαστια..
> αλλα σε μενα δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ,μονο ο μαστος ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενος αλλα οταν ερεθιστει(πχ αν κανει λιγο κρυο και ειμαι χωρις μπολουζα και ανατριχιαζω(κρυωνω)
> μαζευεται,μικραινει και παιρνει το μεγεθος ενος κανονικου μαστου...
> τι λετε.?


FILE KAI EGW TO IDIO PRAGMA MOU SIMVAINEI EIMAI 17 XRONWN 76 KILA ME 13% LIPOS STO SWMA...TO STITHOS M EINAI POLI GIMNASMENO GENIKWS KANW 1MISI XRONO PROPONISI ME VARH ALLA OTAN OI RWGES MOU EINAI XALARES EINAI KAPWS FOUSKOMENO KATW K DEN FENETE KALA..OTAN OMWS ERETHIZOME TSIBAW TIS RWGES I KRIONW TO OI ROGES GINONTE KANONIKES K IPARXEI MIA WRAIA EIKONA ESY POU PERASE K KAIROS EIDES DIAFORA XWRIS EPEMVASEIS??? EUXARISTW

****γραφε με μικρους,ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.MODS TEAM****

----------


## BillysTheOne

χελοου..ο τιτλος πιστευω τα λεει ολα...εχω παρατηρισει πως η ρογα του στηθους μ ειναι ολιγον μεγαλη? δν μπορω να το εξιγισω...π.χ οταν καποιες φορες εβγενα απο τν θαλασσα η οταν μπαινω στο μπανιο..το σωμα μου μπιμπικιαζει  :01. Razz:   κ η ρογα μικραινει(μαζευεται) κ το στηθος φενεται 10 φορες καλυτερο...τι γινεται?  :01. Unsure:   αα επισης θελω να τονισω πως δν εχω καποια επιπλεον κιλα..ισα ισα το αντιθετο..(δν ξερω εαν παιζει ρολο αυτο)

----------


## TheWorst

Ωραιο θεμα.Και εγω νομιζα να ανοιξω τετοιο , αλλα οταν καθαρισω (μη μου πουν οτι ειναι απτο λιπος)
Τη μια φαινεται ετσι μεγαλη και θολη , την αλλη μια χαρα , δινει πολυ διαφορετικη οπτικη αισθηση..

Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν κανω μπανιο με ζεστο (αλλα οχι καυτο νερο) και οταν τρωω βρωμη απο μεγαλη και θολη μαζευεται.Πως γινεται αυτο δε γνωριζω ακομα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BillysTheOne

χα0χα0χ0χα0χα0χα0α0αα0 με καλυψες απολυτα...

----------


## TheWorst

Φαε αυριο 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη (δες πριν αν ειναι θολη) και δες μετα οταν φας τη βρωμη.
Σε μενα παντα ετσι γινεται.
Κατσε να μπει και κανεις αλλος να μας πει για ποιο λογο συμβαινει αυτο  :01. Razz:

----------


## BillysTheOne

Αυτο με τν βρωμη δν το εχω παρατηρισει..θα το κοιταξω αυριο το πρωι  :01. Razz:  ...αλλα αυτο με το μπανιο συμβαινει καθε φορα..κ φενεται οπως ειπες κ εσυ..τοσο γαματο το στηθος..ενω οταν η ρογα ειναι τριπλασια...αστα  :01. Sad:

----------


## stelios17

..

----------


## giannis64

η φωτο διαγραφηκε.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κοιτα αν υπαρχει αδενας πισω απο το στηθος...αν ναι τοτε πιθανοτατα να ειναι εφηβικη γυναικομαστια.

----------


## beefmeup

> κοιτα αν υπαρχει αδενας πισω απο το στηθος...πιθανοτατα να ειναι εφηβικη γυναικομαστια.


αδενα εχεις κ συ πισω απο το στηθος..
το θεμα ειναι να μην ερεθιστει.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εννοω ρε να πιανει το γρομπαλακι απο πισω,να το καταλαβαινει οταν πιανει τη ρωγα

----------


## TheWorst

Δλδ εμεις εχουμε γυναικομαστεια?

----------


## Goofonly

> Δλδ εμεις εχουμε γυναικομαστεια?


συνήθως " ψευδο-γυναικομαστεία " λέγεται... η γυναικομαστεία η κανονική είναι σαν να έχεις βυζί γυναίκας... ενώ η ψευδο από ορμονικές διαταραχές ή αυξομειώσεις βάρους στην εφηβεία κτλ... gyno μπορεί να έχει και κάποιος ακόμα και από τη γέννηση του αν και πιο σπάνια... και εγώ έχω ψευδο σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό λόγο του μονοψήφιου % λίπους μου.

----------


## vaggan

> Δλδ εμεις εχουμε γυναικομαστεια?


αυτο που περιγραφετε το εχω και εγω.ισως σε διαφορετικο βαθμο.το ονομαζω συνδρομο της μαλακης ρωγας..σαφως και δεν ειναι γυναικομαστεια απο την στιγμη που οταν εισαι σε ψυχρο περιβαλλον η κανεις μπανιο το στηθος μαζευει..στην περιπτωση της κανονικης γυναικομαστειας το στηθος δεν μεταβαλλεται στην οψη....αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι το φαινομενο το ειχα και οταν ημουν πολυ αδυνατος πριν κανω βαρη.η ρωγα στη ζεστη αποκτα ενα puffy look πλαδαρευει ενω σε ψυχρο κλιμα ειναι τσιτα....πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει με την συσσορευση υγρων στην περιοχη και οχι τοσο με την εναποθεση λιπους.βεβαια αν εχεις και αρκετο λιπος και μεγαλες σε εκταση ρωγες(ευτυχως εχω ρωγιτσες μικρες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )το πραγμα χειροτερευει.επισης δειχνει ασχημα αν βαλεις πολυ μαζα στο εξω και κατω στηθος  και η μεση και ανω περιοχη ειναι αδεια,δινωντας μια μυτερη οψη σε ολο το στηθος.

----------


## vaggan

> εννοω ρε να πιανει το γρομπαλακι απο πισω,να το καταλαβαινει οταν πιανει τη ρωγα


σε εμενα δεν υπαρχει κανενα γρομπαλακι.

----------


## petamen0s

Και μενα η ρόγα μου είναι όπως την περιγράφει ο vaggan. Τώρα έχω αρκετό λίπος αλλά και το καλοκαίρι που είχα πολύ λιγότερο δεν είχα δει καμια διαφορά. Πιστεύω ότι είναι γενετικό το πρόβλημα καθώς έτσι είναι και ο πατέρας μου και ο ξαδερφός μου. Υπάρχει τπτ που μπορείς να κάνεις χώρις να μπλέξεις με πλαστικό;

----------


## ka2sel

> Και μενα η ρόγα μου είναι όπως την περιγράφει ο vaggan. Τώρα έχω αρκετό λίπος αλλά και το καλοκαίρι που είχα πολύ λιγότερο δεν είχα δει καμια διαφορά. Πιστεύω ότι είναι γενετικό το πρόβλημα καθώς έτσι είναι και ο πατέρας μου και ο ξαδερφός μου. Υπάρχει τπτ που μπορείς να κάνεις χώρις να μπλέξεις με πλαστικό;


να συμβιβαστεις...

----------


## vagg

> συνήθως " ψευδο-γυναικομαστεία " λέγεται... η γυναικομαστεία η κανονική είναι σαν να έχεις βυζί γυναίκας... ενώ η ψευδο από ορμονικές διαταραχές ή αυξομειώσεις βάρους στην εφηβεία κτλ... gyno μπορεί να έχει και κάποιος ακόμα και από τη γέννηση του αν και πιο σπάνια... και εγώ έχω ψευδο σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό λόγο του μονοψήφιου % λίπους μου.


den einαι ετσι οπως τα λες...αμα υπαρχει διαταραχη ορμονων και ερεθισμος του αδενα ειναι γυναικομαστια,οταν λες σαν να εχεις βυζι γυναικας τι εννοεις??να ειμαι εγω με 2 βυζαρες παμελα??η ρογα μπορει να ειναι λιγο μυτερη  σαν της γθναικας η να εχει και ενα σαν καρουμπαλακι...απο μονοψηφιο ποσοστο λιπους δεν πα8αινεις γυναικομαστια απλα τονιζεις το προβλημα επειδη εριξες το λιπος σου...ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΜΑΣΤΙΑ=ΕΡΕΘΙΣΜΕΝΟς ΑΔΕΝΑΣ,ΨΕΥΔΟΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΜΑΣΤΙΑ=ΛΙΠΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ(ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΑ)ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΜΑΣΤΙΑΣ

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Γειά σας.Είμαι ο Γιάννης,15 ετών και φέτος πήρα τη μεγάλη απόφαση να χάσω κιλά.Μέχρι πέρυσι ήμουν 101 και αυτή τη στιγμή μετά απο μερικού μήνες είμαι 69 με ύψος 1,75.Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι οτι το δέρμα έχει χαλαρώσει κάπως και σε όλο το σώμα πιάνω γρομπαλάκια...ξέρω οτι είναι λίπος!Έχασα τα κιλά με πολύ γυμναστική,και τώρα κάνω ακόμα περισότερη και μ αρέσει.Προσπαθώ να μειώσω κι άλλο το λίπος ενώ ταυτόχρονα κάνω βάρη και έντονο αερόβιο.Αν και γενικά όπως είπα το δέρμα είναι χαλαρό,διάβασα συγκεκριμένα οτι το λίπος στο στήθος ονομάζεται γυναικομαστία,και πόσο μάλλον χάνωντας τόσα κιλά είναι κάπως το δέρμα μου.Θέλω να σας παραθέσω μερικές φοτογραφίες για να με βοηθήσετε...έχω όντος γυναικομαστία;Δεν ξέρω έχω αμφιβολίες...δεν πιάνω αυτό το μπιζέλι που διάβασα κάτο απ το στήθος,πιάνω πολλά γρομπαλάκια όπως και στο υπόλοιπο σώμα...το λίπος! Να οι φοτογραφίες:








Tι να πώ,στις πλαϊνές ειδικά το βλέπω έντονα!Και αν έχω,μήπως με γυμναστική χάσιμο λίπους και καθώς αναπτύσσομαι φτιάξει;

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Βάρη κάνω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα κυκλικό πρόγραμμα γιατί τις 3 από αυτές κάνω body pump αν το ξέρετε ενώ μόνο την μια κανονικά όργανα.Για αερόβιο κάνω Κick-boxing 3 φορές την εβδομάδα,και άλλες 3 body combat(έντονο αερόβιο).Άαα και κάτι άλλο...αν σκύψω ή μαζευτώ γενικά,φένεται πολύ πιο έντονα!!Γιατί μαζεύεται όλο το λίπος και κάνει σαν σακουλίτσα και κρέμεται(αηδία  :01. Razz: )

----------


## ghost4

μικρός είσαι ακόμα το δέρμα θα φτιάξει μην φοβάσαι πινε πολύ νερό,και δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις γυναικομαστία απλός αδυνάτισες και κρέμασε το δέρμα σου

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οk ευχαριστώ!Πάντως υπάρχουν σημάδια γυναικομαστίας έτσι;Δεν ξέρω άλλες φορές πανικοβάλλομαι και άλλες λέω οκ δεν έχω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## mantus3

Μπράβο για τον αγώνα σου, συνέχισε δυναμικά, δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον καιρό θα στρώσουν όλα…

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω παλια ετσι νομιζα..
Αλλα τελικα μαλλον δεν ειναι γυναικομαστια  :01. Mr. Green: 
Οταν φαινεται ετσι χαλαρο το βυζι και μεγαλη η ρογα -ισως αυτο δημιουργει μια ψευδαισθηση

----------


## Andrikos

Aγυμνασιά έχεις :01. Mr. Green:  Όχι γυναικομαστία. Συνταγογράφησε στον εαυτό σου το φάρμακο "Push ups" 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε δόσεις των 30 επαναλήψεων για 5-6 σετ και θα θεραπεύσεις την "γυναικομαστία"  :01. Wink:

----------


## ghost4

> Aγυμνασιά έχεις Όχι γυναικομαστία. Συνταγογράφησε στον εαυτό σου το φάρμακο "Push ups" 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε δόσεις των 30 επαναλήψεων για 5-6 σετ και θα θεραπεύσεις την "γυναικομαστία"


 :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Aγυμνασιά έχεις Όχι γυναικομαστία. Συνταγογράφησε στον εαυτό σου το φάρμακο "Push ups" 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε δόσεις των 30 επαναλήψεων για 5-6 σετ και θα θεραπεύσεις την "γυναικομαστία"


30 συνεχόμενα νομίζω δεν αντέχω!  :02. Shock:  Πρέπει να κάνω 2 φορές την βδομάδα 150-180 push ups. _Αν τα κάνω σε 15άρια σετ_;Και απορώ κιόλας γιατί δεν μπορώ...την βδομάδα 12 ώρες γυμναστήριο κάνω!Από αυτές τις 4 βάρη.Βέβαια μετά το καλοκαίρι ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμε ουσιαστικά,και τα 12ωρα τα κάνω εδώ και κανά μήνα!Τι να πώ...σιγά σιγά λογικά θα βελτιώνομαι!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Μπράβο για τον αγώνα σου, συνέχισε δυναμικά, δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον καιρό θα στρώσουν όλα…


Xαίρομαι  :01. Smile Wide: ...και ευχαριστώ!  :01. Smile: 




> Και εγω παλια ετσι νομιζα..
> Αλλα τελικα μαλλον δεν ειναι γυναικομαστια 
> Οταν φαινεται ετσι χαλαρο το βυζι και μεγαλη η ρογα -ισως αυτο δημιουργει μια ψευδαισθηση


Ωραία ευχαριστώ,εύχομαι να είναι έτσι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Andrikos

> 30 συνεχόμενα νομίζω δεν αντέχω!  Πρέπει να κάνω 2 φορές την βδομάδα 150-180 push ups. _Αν τα κάνω σε 15άρια σετ_;Και απορώ κιόλας γιατί δεν μπορώ...την βδομάδα 12 ώρες γυμναστήριο κάνω!Από αυτές τις 4 βάρη.Βέβαια μετά το καλοκαίρι ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμε ουσιαστικά,και τα 12ωρα τα κάνω εδώ και κανά μήνα!Τι να πώ...σιγά σιγά λογικά θα βελτιώνομαι!



Και 15 καλά είναι αλλά κάνεις πολλή ώρα γυμναστήριο. 4 ώρες γυμναστική με βάρη είναι υπεραρκετές για το επίπεδό σου, οτιδήποτε που πάει παραπάνω θα σε εξουθενώσει. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις πολλή λιγότερη ώρα γυμναστική.Αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν κωλοβαράς όταν γυμνάζεσαι.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Και 15 καλά είναι αλλά κάνεις πολλή ώρα γυμναστήριο. 4 ώρες γυμναστική με βάρη είναι υπεραρκετές για το επίπεδό σου, οτιδήποτε που πάει παραπάνω θα σε εξουθενώσει. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις πολλή λιγότερη ώρα γυμναστική.Αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν κωλοβαράς όταν γυμνάζεσαι.


Όχι πραγματικά δεν κωλοβαράω...προσπαθώ σε όλα να τα κάνω σωστά και να βελτιώνομαι.Αν κωλοβαρέσω λίγο θα είναι στο κικ μπόξινγκ καμιά φορά γιατί μας βάζει καμιά φορά με αρχάριους και δεν μπορείς να παίξεις πιο δυνατά  :01. Razz: .Κάνω τόσες ώρες γιατί είναι όλα ωραία  :01. Razz: ! Και το κικ και το body combat επειδή ασχολούνται με πολεμικές τέχνες μ' αρέσουν απίστευτα!Ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Γ
Ωραίο blog!! (metavolismos.com)

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Και κάτι άλλο.Γενικά είμαι λίγο χαμένος...θέλω να αρχήσω όγκο αλλά κάθε φορά που αρχίζω να ψάχνομαι είναι τόσες πολλές οι πληροφορίες και γνικά αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις που χάνομαι...και υπάρχουν και μερικά που για μένα είναι αδύνατα!Ας πούμε: Έκανα πρόχειρη λιπομέτρηση με υπολογισμούς,και μου έβγαλε οτι έχω 19,χ % λίπος.Άρα,για να μειώσω λίπος που θέλω πρέπει να χάσω κιλά!Πόσα όμως ακόμα;Σε όποιον λέω οτι θέλω να χάσω κιλά πέφτει να με φάει...Επίσης,θέλω να κάνω όγκο,αλλά νομίζω οτι το πρόγραμμα που κάνω δεν ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη των μυών,αλλά την γράμμωσή τους(για το body pump λεω),και επιπλέον,διάβασα οτι για να κάνεις όγκο πρέπει να αυξήσεις κατά πολύ τις θερμίδες,αλλά εγώ παχαίνω πολύ εύκολα!!Θα αρχίσω πάλι να γίνομαι γουρουνάκι ενώ ταυτόχρωνα θέλω να χάσω λίπος και να αυξήσω μυϊκότητα;....Δεν συμβαδίζουν!Πως θα αρχίσω και τι θα κάνω;Έχω μπερδευτεί!Στο body pump,κάνουμε κυκλικό πρόγραμμα με πολλές(πολλές όμως) επαναλήψεις...και προσπαθώ να βάζω όσα περισσότερα κιλά αντέχω!Μ' αυτό όμως κάνω όγκο;Όσο για την διατροφή,προσπαθώ να έχω κάθε μέρα πρωτεϊνη αλλά δεν είναι όλα τα γεύματα μου με πρωτεϊνη,μετά το μεσημεριανό δεν τρώω τίποτα εκτός απο φρούτα η γάλα με βρώμη...Ξέρω οτι είναι λάθος αλλά ξέρω οτι αν αρχήσω να τρώω πιο πολύ θα αρχήσω να βάζω κιλά!Εκτός αν αρχήσω να τρώω ποιο ποιοτικά και να μοιράσω καλύτερα τις θερμίδες ανά ημέρα...και αν γίνει αυτό,τι πως και πότε πρέπει να τρώω;Με το πρόγραμμα που κάνω τώρα τι θα καταφέρω;Απλά γράμμωση;Αλλά για γράμμωση πρέπει να χάσω και κιλά!Με λίγα λόγια........ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΩ  :01. Razz:

----------


## rey1989

@Γιάννηςς

αν όντος είσαι 19% στα έξι κιλά κάτω απο το ύψος σου νομίζω οτι χρειάζεσαι μια skinny fat διατροφή .  θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις μια διατροφή στις θερμίδες συντήρησης με σωστά μάκρος (πρωτεΐνη/υδ/λυπ) για τις ανάγκες σου και μένοντας στα ίδια κιλά να κάνεις αντικατάσταση λίπους χτίζοντας μυς. (αυτό παίρνει πολύ χρόνο βέβαια).

και προς θεού ξεκόλλα! αν φας σωστά δεν θα πάρεις κιλά!! το έκανα και εγώ και αν το συνέχιζα θα κατέληγα skinny fat αλλα ευτυχώς χάρη στο φορουμ και τα παιδιά που με βοήθησαν ξύπνησα γρήγορα και το απέφυγα.

αυτά απο εμένα , περισσότερα θα σου πουν οι πιο έμπειροι. :01. Wink: 
καλή συνέχεια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Και κάτι άλλο.Γενικά είμαι λίγο χαμένος...θέλω να αρχήσω όγκο αλλά κάθε φορά που αρχίζω να ψάχνομαι είναι τόσες πολλές οι πληροφορίες και γνικά αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις που χάνομαι...και υπάρχουν και μερικά που για μένα είναι αδύνατα!Ας πούμε: Έκανα πρόχειρη λιπομέτρηση με υπολογισμούς,και μου έβγαλε οτι έχω 19,χ % λίπος.Άρα,για να μειώσω λίπος που θέλω πρέπει να χάσω κιλά!Πόσα όμως ακόμα;Σε όποιον λέω οτι θέλω να χάσω κιλά πέφτει να με φάει...Επίσης,θέλω να κάνω όγκο,αλλά νομίζω οτι το πρόγραμμα που κάνω δεν ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη των μυών,αλλά την γράμμωσή τους(για το body pump λεω),και επιπλέον,διάβασα οτι για να κάνεις όγκο πρέπει να αυξήσεις κατά πολύ τις θερμίδες,αλλά εγώ παχαίνω πολύ εύκολα!!Θα αρχίσω πάλι να γίνομαι γουρουνάκι ενώ ταυτόχρωνα θέλω να χάσω λίπος και να αυξήσω μυϊκότητα;....Δεν συμβαδίζουν!Πως θα αρχίσω και τι θα κάνω;Έχω μπερδευτεί!Στο body pump,κάνουμε κυκλικό πρόγραμμα με πολλές(πολλές όμως) επαναλήψεις...και προσπαθώ να βάζω όσα περισσότερα κιλά αντέχω!Μ' αυτό όμως κάνω όγκο;Όσο για την διατροφή,προσπαθώ να έχω κάθε μέρα πρωτεϊνη αλλά δεν είναι όλα τα γεύματα μου με πρωτεϊνη,μετά το μεσημεριανό δεν τρώω τίποτα εκτός απο φρούτα η γάλα με βρώμη...Ξέρω οτι είναι λάθος αλλά ξέρω οτι αν αρχήσω να τρώω πιο πολύ θα αρχήσω να βάζω κιλά!Εκτός αν αρχήσω να τρώω ποιο ποιοτικά και να μοιράσω καλύτερα τις θερμίδες ανά ημέρα...και αν γίνει αυτό,τι πως και πότε πρέπει να τρώω;Με το πρόγραμμα που κάνω τώρα τι θα καταφέρω;Απλά γράμμωση;Αλλά για γράμμωση πρέπει να χάσω και κιλά!Με λίγα λόγια........ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΩ


Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για τα κιλα που καταφερες να χασεις!

Αν και βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος.
Εισαι πολυ μικρος για να κατσεις και να μετρας και το γραμμαριο.
Απλα να τρως καθαρα (οχι πολλα τηγανητα, οχι πολλα γλυκα και φαγητα απεξω. Δε σου λεω να τα κοψεις τελειως, απλα να τα περιορισεις λιγο), να κανεις την προπονηση σου και ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν, δε χρειαζονται υπερβολες απο τετοια ηλικια.
Αν παρ'ολα αυτα θες να κανεις κατι, υπολογισε θερμιδες συντηρησης και να κοιταξεις να μη τις ξεπερνας. 
Που και παλι, στα 15 μου φαινεται υπερβολη..

Απο τις φωτογραφιες παντως δε μου φαινεται να εχεις προβλημα, λιπος σε συνδιασμο με λιγο χαλαρωμενο δερμα μου κανει, θα στρωσει με τον καιρο!  (Που να δεις και μενα σε τι κατασταση ειμαι με το χαλαρωμενο δερμα στο στηθος.. :08. Turtle:  )

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> @Γιάννηςς
> 
> αν όντος είσαι 19% στα έξι κιλά κάτω απο το ύψος σου νομίζω οτι χρειάζεσαι μια skinny fat διατροφή .  θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις μια διατροφή στις θερμίδες συντήρησης με σωστά μάκρος (πρωτεΐνη/υδ/λυπ) για τις ανάγκες σου και μένοντας στα ίδια κιλά να κάνεις αντικατάσταση λίπους χτίζοντας μυς. (αυτό παίρνει πολύ χρόνο βέβαια).
> 
> και προς θεού ξεκόλλα! αν φας σωστά δεν θα πάρεις κιλά!! το έκανα και εγώ και αν το συνέχιζα θα κατέληγα skinny fat αλλα ευτυχώς χάρη στο φορουμ και τα παιδιά που με βοήθησαν ξύπνησα γρήγορα και το απέφυγα.
> 
> αυτά απο εμένα , περισσότερα θα σου πουν οι πιο έμπειροι.
> καλή συνέχεια


Βασικά τώρα τα χριστούγεννα μπορεί να πήγα και 70...  :01. Razz:  19% περίπου μου εβγαλε με κάτι υπολογισμούς που μετράς περίμετρο μέσης,περίμετρο λαιμού και ύψος.Κανονική λιπομέτρηση δεν έχω κάνει...Tι ακριβώς είναι το *skinny fat*??
Eυχαριστώ!!  :01. Smile Wide: 




> Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για τα κιλα που καταφερες να χασεις!
> 
> Αν και βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος.
> Εισαι πολυ μικρος για να κατσεις και να μετρας και το γραμμαριο.
> Απλα να τρως καθαρα (οχι πολλα τηγανητα, οχι πολλα γλυκα και φαγητα απεξω. Δε σου λεω να τα κοψεις τελειως, απλα να τα περιορισεις λιγο), να κανεις την προπονηση σου και ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν, δε χρειαζονται υπερβολες απο τετοια ηλικια.
> Αν παρ'ολα αυτα θες να κανεις κατι, υπολογισε θερμιδες συντηρησης και να κοιταξεις να μη τις ξεπερνας. 
> Που και παλι, στα 15 μου φαινεται υπερβολη..
> 
> Απο τις φωτογραφιες παντως δε μου φαινεται να εχεις προβλημα, λιπος σε συνδιασμο με λιγο χαλαρωμενο δερμα μου κανει, θα στρωσει με τον καιρο! (Που να δεις και μενα σε τι κατασταση ειμαι με το χαλαρωμενο δερμα στο στηθος.. )



Bασικά να συνεχίσω έτσι όσον αφορά τη γυμναστική;Και ας μην είναι όγκου;Και με την διατροφή,ουσιαστικά να τρώω υγειηνα με μπολικες πρωτεϊνες,καλούς υδατανθρακες(βρωμη,μαυρο ρυζι,ολικης αλεσεως κτλ),και καλα λιπη(ψαρι,ελαιολαδο,ξυροι καρποι) και να αποφευγω τηγανητα,γλυκα και γενικα σαβουρα.Βέβαια όλα αυτά χωρίς να ξεπερνάω θερμίδες συντήρησης...αλλά ρε παιδιά,οι θερμίδες συντήρησης θα μου βγαίνουν πολύ υψηλές με 12 ώρες τη βδομαδα...εγώ δεν πρέπει να τρώω λίγες θερμίδες παρακάτ απ της συντήρησης για να χάνω κιόλας σιγά σιγά λίπος ενώ θα ανεβάζω μυϊκότητα;; Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!
Σε νιώθω!!  :01. Razz:  Πιάνεις και εσύ αυτά τα γρομπαλάκια σε περιοχές με συσσορευμένο λίπος;;

----------


## rey1989

> Βασικά τώρα τα χριστούγεννα μπορεί να πήγα και 70...  19% περίπου μου εβγαλε με κάτι υπολογισμούς που μετράς περίμετρο μέσης,περίμετρο λαιμού και ύψος.Κανονική λιπομέτρηση δεν έχω κάνει...Tι ακριβώς είναι το *skinny fat*??
> Eυχαριστώ!!


δεν ξέρω πόσο αποκλεισμό έχει η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποίησες για λιπομέτριση , καλύτερα να κάνεις μια κανονική αν μπορέσεις αν και δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητο αυτη την στιγμή.

skinny fat είναι οτι λέει η λέξη , αδύνατος στα κιλά αλλά με αρκετό παραπανίσιο του φυσιολογικού λίπος. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ένας μέσος άντρας στα κιλά του ύψους του έχει ιδανικό bodyfat 15% και μια γυναίκα 20-26% . Όταν είσαι 19% στα 6 κιλά κάτω του βάρους σύμφωνα με το ύψος σου σημαίνει οτι έχεις αρκετό παραπάνω λίπος απο το ιδανικό(fat) αλλα είσαι αδύνατος (skinny) = skinny fat.


Αυτό που σου χρειάζεται ΔΕΝ είναι να χάσεις κιλά αλλά λίπος. Να μαζέψεις την χαλάρωση και να βάλεις μερικά μυικά κιλά.

*Τα μυικά κιλά αυξάνουν τον μεταβολισμό σου (όταν κουβαλάς 10kg μυς καις παραπάνω θερμίδες μέσα στην ημέρα , ενώ με 10kg περισσευούμενο λίπος κουβαλάς 10kg σκουπίδια)

οπότε μυς = άνοδος μεταβολισμού - > μεταβολισμός = καύσεις. 

Οπότε η συμβουλή μου είναι.
1. τρώγε καλά (θερμίδες συντήρησης ) και σωστά (σωστές τροφές ). Αν δεν τρως ρίχνεις τον μεταβολισμό σου και καις λιγότερο και υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να χάνεις και μυς.! (δηλαδή και δεν τρως και αντίθετα αποτελέσματα έχεις).

2. Μην αγχώνεσαι , είσαι μικρός ακόμα ... και μάλιστα στην ηλικία σου μπορείς να βάλεις και εύκολα μυς . Αν το κάνεις σωστά θα τρίβεις τα μάτια σου και θα γουστάρεις τρελά με το αποτέλεσμα.

τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι ενδεικτικά για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις. Αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος παρακαλώ οι πιο έμπειροι να με διορθώσουν. (Μην τρέχτε να με βάλετε στις κορυφαίες ατάκες , ακόμα μαθαίνω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: ).

συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σου και το μέχρι τώρα αποτέλεσμα και καλή συνέχεια . :08. Toast:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Bασικά να συνεχίσω έτσι όσον αφορά τη γυμναστική;Και ας μην είναι όγκου;Και με την διατροφή,ουσιαστικά να τρώω υγειηνα με μπολικες πρωτεϊνες,καλούς υδατανθρακες(βρωμη,μαυρο ρυζι,ολικης αλεσεως κτλ),και καλα λιπη(ψαρι,ελαιολαδο,ξυροι καρποι) και να αποφευγω τηγανητα,γλυκα και γενικα σαβουρα.Βέβαια όλα αυτά χωρίς να ξεπερνάω θερμίδες συντήρησης...αλλά ρε παιδιά,οι θερμίδες συντήρησης θα μου βγαίνουν πολύ υψηλές με 12 ώρες τη βδομαδα...εγώ δεν πρέπει να τρώω λίγες θερμίδες παρακάτ απ της συντήρησης για να χάνω κιόλας σιγά σιγά λίπος ενώ θα ανεβάζω μυϊκότητα;; Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!
> Σε νιώθω!!  Πιάνεις και εσύ αυτά τα γρομπαλάκια σε περιοχές με συσσορευμένο λίπος;;


Δεν υπαρχει διαφορα στη γυμναστικη για ογκο/γραμμωση, η διαφορα σε αυτα τα δυο ειναι στη διατροφη και μονο. Η προπονηση ειναι η ιδια (αντε ας πουμε λιγο λιγοτερο αεροβιο οταν κανεις ογκο..).
Κατα τη γνωμη μου μην μπλεξεις καν με θερμιδες, απλα φαε σωστα. 
Στην αρχη, οταν εισαι σχετικα αγυμναστος, βαζεις μυς πολυ ευκολα ακομα και αν τρως λιγοτερες θερμιδες, μειωνωντας και το λιπος ταυτοχρονα. Γι'αυτο μην αγχνωνεσαι. Αυτο με τις θερμιδες το ξανακοιτας μετα απο 2-3 χρονια.
Γενικα μη βιαζεσαι, θελει πολυ υπομονη.

Υ.Γ. Τι γρομπαλακια.. Ζελε πιανω στην κοιλια μου εγω!  :08. Turtle:  (ε και λιγο στο στηθος απο τη χαλαρωση). Αλλα εχω χασει παραπανω κιλα (49). Βεβαια θα το στρωσω και αυτο που θα παει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ρε παιδιά πραγματικά σας ύπερευχαριστώ!Συζήτησα με τον δάσκαλό μου στο κικ και μου είπε ακριβώς τα ίδια!!Να συνχίσω το κυκλικό πρόγραμμα που κάνω με τα βάρη(το κάνει και ο ίδιος και μου είπε οτι είναι καλό),να τρώω υγειηνά και σιγά σιγά θα ανεβάζω μυϊκότητα και μετά το λίπςο σιγά σιγά θα φεύγει μόνο του λόγο του μεταβοσλισμού εξ ετείας των μυών όπως μου είπες και εσυ!!!άρα ουσιαστικά θα φτιάξω την διατροφή μου,θα βάλω(τα έβαλα από σήμερα) ασπράδια αυγού στο τηγάνι χωρίς λάδι(μούρλια είναι!!!) για πρωτεϊνη μετά την προπόνηση(μέχει στιγμής έτρωγα φρούτα),λίγους υδατάνθρακες πριν την προπόνηση για ενέργεια,το μεσημέρι πρωτεϊνη και υδατάνθρακες χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δείκτη(ρύζια ολικης αλέσεως καρότα κτλ λαχανικα μαρουλια κτλ) και το πρωϊ βρώμη με γάλα ή γιαούρτι καμιά μπανανίτσα κανά μανταρινάκι και πού και πού (σπάνια) καμιά σαβούρα η κανά γλυκό για να ηδονίζομαι( :02. Shock: ).Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το πλάνο διατροφής;;;Στο γυμναστήριο στα βάρη θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ κάθε φορά να γίνομαι καλύτερος,αερόβιο ήδη έχω πολύ καλές αντοχές απο τα 70λεπτα διάδρομο που έκανα...οπότε ουσιαστικά δεν θα κάνω ούτε γράμμωση ούτε όγκο...απλά θα κάνω βάρυ θα κάνω την διατροφή που προείπα θα κάνω και αερόβιο και θα φτιάξει το σώμα μου σιγά σιγά...και μετά ανάλογα τα αποτελέσματα φτιάχνω διατροφή (γιατί όπως μου είπατε η διατροφή και οχι τα βάρη μετράνε στον όγκο) οπότε θα φτάσω εκεί που θέλω!Ρε παιδιά καλά τα λέω;Πολύ απλά φαίνονται τώρα αν είναι έτσι!Γιατί διάβαζα για κάτι σκουπ γουεϊ κάτι ινσουλίνες και κάτι παράξενα και μπερδευόμουν!Στα παραπάνω πρέπει να διορθώσω ή να προσθέσω κάτι;;

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Μήπως πρέπει και το πρωϊ να παίρν πρωτεϊνες απο κρέας;Γιατί εγώ θα παίρνω μόνο απο γάλα/γιαούρτι...
Και κάτι άλλο το βράδυ μετά την προπόνηση η ασπράδια με λαχανικά,ή τόνο σε νερό με μαρούλι και ντομάτα...κάπως έτσι;
Και για μεσημεριανό,ότι έχουμε σπίτι,απλώς να προσέχω να τρώω τα πιο υγειηνά: Πρωτεϊνη χωρίς τα λίπη,υδατάνθρακες καλούς(παξιμάδι ολικης αλεσεως αντι για ψωμι),ρύζι καμια πατάτα στο φούρνο με κοτόπουλο..και λαχανικα!
Ουσιαστικά 4 γευματα την ημέρα,άντε 5 αν παίρνω και κανά φρούτο στο σχολείο (ναι το έχω κάνει..πρώτη λυκείου με το μηλαράκι στο διάλλειμα!  :01. Razz: )
Για τα βάρη να σας πώ οτι ήδη βλέπω διαφορά!...μικρή βέβαια!Και τώρα που θα φτιάξω και διατροφή ελπίζω ακόμα καλύτερα...
Μέχρι στιγμής η διατροφή μου ήταν άθλια...πρωϊ γάλα με κανά μπισκότο η τπτ σαβούρα,(άντε βρώμη άμα με έπιανε καμιά μέρα το αθλητικό),μεσημέρι ότι είχαμε με ψωμί,και μετά φρούτα μέχρι το επόμενο πρωϊ...Γενικά πως με βλέπεται με την διατροφή καλά τα σχεδιάζω;

----------


## Γιάννηςς

!!Έβγαλα τις θερμίδες συντήρης που μου αντιστοιχούν,και μου έβγαλε 3.416 θερμίδες ημερισίως με συντελεστή άσκησης 1.9(έβαλα το χαμηλότερο δυνατό από την έντονη μιας και κάνω 12 ώρες τη βδομάδα).Μήπως να χαμηλώσω το συντελεστή;Βασικά και τώρα νομίζω τόσες παίρνω...παραπάνω κιόλας γιατί ας πούμε χθές έκανα πρωϊνό 3000 θερμιδών(καταραμένα μελομακάρονα) και την υπόλοιπη μέρα πείνα(έφαγα λίγο ρύζι με λίγο στήθος κοτόπουλο και 2 μανταρίνια μέχρι το βράδυ)...οπότε λογικό μου φένεται να είναι τόσες οι θερμίδες συντήρησης...Βασικά θα δοκιμάσω για αρχή τόσες περίπου,και βλέπω,αν παίρνω μειώνω λίγο μέχρι να το σταθεροποιήσω! :01. Smile: 
Kαι μία τελευταία ερώτηση: Δεν ισχύει οτι αν θέλω όγκο πρέπει να κάνω λίγες επαναλήψεις με πολλά κιλά ενώ για γράμμωση λίγα κιλά με πολλές επαναλήψεις;...εμείς στο body pump κάνουμε το 2ο.Λίγα κιλά πολλές πολλές! επαναλήψεις!Δικέφαλα σήμερα δεν άνοιγαν τα χέρια απ το κάψιμο!!




> Υ.Γ. Τι γρομπαλακια.. Ζελε πιανω στην κοιλια μου εγω!  (ε και λιγο στο στηθος απο τη χαλαρωση). Αλλα εχω χασει παραπανω κιλα (49). Βεβαια θα το στρωσω και αυτο που θα παει!


Eκεί που έχω χαλαρό δέρμα,αν πιέσω σαν να ψιλαφίζω πιάνω παντού σαν ζυμαράκι,γρομπαλάκια...σαν σβολιασμένο ζυμαράκι!Σαν λιποσακούλες!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Eκεί που έχω χαλαρό δέρμα,αν πιέσω σαν να ψιλαφίζω πιάνω παντού σαν ζυμαράκι,γρομπαλάκια...σαν σβολιασμένο ζυμαράκι!Σαν λιποσακούλες!


Ναι κατι τετοιο εχω και γω, αλλα λογω της μεγαλης απωλειας βαρους το εχω και στο στηθος.. Δεν ειναι γυναικομαστια ομως, αυτο στρωνει..

----------


## agisilaos

> αυτο με το κοτοπουλο ειναι σαν τη μλκια που προκαλει τυφλωση


κλαιω.......αχαχαχα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## xristoforos P

παιδια γεια σας...δεν ηξερα που να ανοιξω αυτο το θεμα και το ανοιξα εδω...λοιπον ειμαι 13,5 χρονων και στα 12 ειχα ενα καρουμπαλακ πισω απο τη ρωγα και μου ειπανε οτι ειναι απο την εφηβια και η ρωγα ειχε μεγαλωσει λιγο..τωρα ομως το καρουμπαλακι μ εχει φυγει αλλα η ρωγα παραμενει μεγαλη εφυγε πριν απο 6 μηνες..αλλα δε βλεπω να μικραινει και ανησυχω αρκετα.......αυτο ειναι γυναικομαστεια??υπαρχει κατι να κανω για να μικρυνει??

----------


## xristoforos P

κ ανησυχω πολυ γτ φοβαμαι οτι θα μεινει ετσι

----------


## Ηλαπ

Φιλε ειναι δυσκολο να κανουμε καποια διαγνωση.....Το καλυτερο ειναι να πας σε καποιον γιατρο......

----------


## xristoforos P

θα το κανω απλα ειπα μηπως ξερει κανεις τπτ  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια με την περιοχη για να δουνε οσοι γνωριζουν και να σου πουνε μια γνωμη γιατι με τα λογια δεν γινεται... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ηλαπ

> θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια με την περιοχη για να δουνε οσοι γνωριζουν και να σου πουνε μια γνωμη γιατι με τα λογια δεν γινεται...


και αυτο, αλλα και να ψαξεις και για ενα θεμα που αναφερετε στην γυναικομαστια στο οποιο θα μπορεσεις να δεις τι ειναι πραγματικα η γυναικομαστια.....

----------


## sofos

dat der gyno 



ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΘΕΜΑ http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## xristoforos P

αποτι βλεπω αυτο γινεται με επεμβαση κ ειμαι 13,5 χρονων οποτε αποκλιεται να κανω ....λετε αμα γυμνασω καλα το στηθος μου να δω καμια διαφορα?

----------


## xristoforos P

δειτε κ αυτο..λεει απο 12-15 αλλα δν λεει αμα εχει φυγει το καρουμπαλακι αν ξαναγινεται!!


1. Φυσιολογική Γυναικομαστία

    * Νεογνική (οιστρογόνα μέσω του πλακούντα). Υποχωρεί μόνη της
    * Εφηβική:60-70% σε αγόρια 12-15 χρονών. Ευαισθησία στην ψηλάφηση. /ασυμπτωματική. Υποχωρεί σε 1-2 χρόνια. Υψηλή οιστραδιόλη
    * Ανδρες >65 χρονών. Μείωση της τεστοστερόνης. Μαζί με την εναπόθεση λίπους οδηγούνται σε αυξημένα οιστρογόνα και γυναικομαστία

----------


## xristoforos P

μηπως αμα γυμνασω καλα το στηθος δω διαφορα?

----------


## gym

καλα αυτο ακομα δεν το κανες καλε?
κ για την ηλικια σου οι καμψεις μια χαρα ειναι..ξεκινα λοιπον!

----------


## xristoforos P

κανω και καμψεις και βυθισεις και ακολουθω κ ενα ωραιο προγραμματακι κ με αλτηρες...εχω λιγο γυμνασμενο στηθος αλλα μν φανταστεις τπτ απιστευτο xd...πιστευω πως αμα το γυμνασω καλα να δω καποια μικρη διαφορα...αλλα δε νομιζω...και φοβαμαι οτι αμα το γυμνασω καλα θα φανει ακομα πιο περιεργο...

----------


## gym

αμα φοβασαι ,πηγαινε σε εναν γιατρο να στο δει να σου φυγει η φοβος του τι κ πως... :01. Wink:

----------


## xristoforos P

η απορια μ εφυγε...η θα μου φυγει μεχρι τα 15 η θα κανω μετα επεμβαση,,,

----------


## gym

αρα σου μενει η φοβια....γιατρος λοιπον για να σαι σιγουρος!

----------


## xristoforos P

θα παω..δεν εχει μεγαλωσει το στηθος απλα η θηλη εχει παει λιιιγο προς τα εξω.......παρ'ολα αυτα υπαρχει κ η γυμναστικη π μου δινει κουραγιο στη ζωη μου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

αμην... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## xristoforos P

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas11

Μπορει να φυγει στα 15,αλλα μπορει και στα 18+...Δεν ειναι τιποτα,το μεγαλυτερο μερος των εφηβων το εχει  :01. Wink:

----------


## alef10

για σας παιδια μετα απο χρηση ********** και *********  εχω εμφανισει ελαφρα γυνικομαστια στη μια ρογα υπαρχει καμια ιδεα πως θα φυγει ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Απαγορεύεται η αναφορά σε ΑΑΣ. Όσοι ξέρουν, κατάλαβαν περί τίνος πρόκειται. Περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν. Έως τότε διάβασε τις πίσω σελίδες αυτού του τόπικ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alef10

καλησπερα παιδια καινουργιοσ στο φορουμ τελικα υπαρχει ληση?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> για σας παιδια μετα απο χρηση ********** και *********  εχω εμφανισει ελαφρα γυνικομαστια στη μια ρογα υπαρχει καμια ιδεα πως θα φυγει ?


ισως αμα δοκιμασεις letro....αλλα μετα το τελος θα εχεις rebound στα οιστρογονα οποτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις και κατι αλλο...το συνδυαζουν με καποιο serm σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις...παντως το θεμα για να σου απαντησει καποιος περισσοτερο πρεπει να παει στη χημικη...Πρεπει ομως πρωτα απο ολα να πας σε ενδοκρινολογο και μετα ερχονται ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## alef10

serm σιγουρα οχι γιατι μαλον κατι παιζει με την προλακτινη

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ισως αμα δοκιμασεις letro....αλλα μετα το τελος θα εχεις rebound στα οιστρογονα οποτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις και κατι αλλο...το συνδυαζουν με καποιο serm σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις...παντως το θεμα για να σου απαντησει καποιος περισσοτερο πρεπει να παει στη χημικη...*Πρεπει ομως πρωτα απο ολα να πας σε ενδοκρινολογο* και μετα ερχονται ολα τα αλλα.



Από *εδώ* ξεκινάς. Άμεσα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι υπαρχει...ενας καλος ενδοκρινολογος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συγχωνεύτηκαν μερικά σχετικά τόπικ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alef10

αφηστε παιδια μεχει παρει απο κατω γυμναζομαι 9 χρονια και πρωτη φορα συνεβει αυτο εχω δοκιμασει οτι ξερω (vitex.dostinex.βιταμινη β6)αλλα τιποτα και το λετρο θα κανει δουλεια?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βασικα τα 2 ακριανα ειναι για προληψη σε φαρμακα που σχετιζονται με προγεστερονικη γυναικομαστια...το μεσσαιο αν και δεν επρεπε να το αναφερεις δεν ξερω και αυτο κατα ποσο κανει κατι αμα εχεις πεταξει γρομπαλακι....παντως δοκιμασε letro και βλεπεις,πολλοι εχουν σωθει..δε υπαρχει κατι αλλο νομιζω περα απο αυτο και τον ενδοκρινολογο οπως ειπαμε.

----------


## alef10

αρα λετε να παω σε γιατρο ?

----------


## alef10

οι τιμες παντως για λετρο που δινουν τα φαρμακεια ειναι ***** ευρω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι ειναι ακριβο φιλε μου δυστυχως.Τι να κανουμε ομως,πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοι με αυτα.Παιρνουμε ολα τα απαραιτητα μετρα πριν μπουμε σε κυκλο,δεν παμε στο απειρο και κοιταμε μονο τα gains.


Oσο νωριτερα πας σε γιατρο τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## alef10

δεν ειναι ακριβως γρομπαλακη πιο πολυ ειναι puffy

----------


## alef10

εχεις δικιο αλλα κεγω δε πηγα στα κουτουρου απλα δε το περιμενα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τι να σου πω φιλε,διαγνωση μεσω νετ ουτε γιατρος δεν κανει.

Παντως μερικοι οταν ξεκινανε καποιο κυκλο με καποιο ph/ds που δεν αρωματιζει,στην πορεια αποκτουν puffy nipples και καποια τσιμπηματακια που ομως δεν αποτελουν προβλημα και μετα το τελος φευγουν.Τωρα τι να πω,αυτα.

----------


## alef10

οκ σευχαριστω θα ψαχτω και θα δω

----------


## vaggan

η γυναικομαστια απο φαρμακο ειναι σαν αυτη που εχει ο ζαν κλοντ βαν νταμ στο μπλαντσπορτ οι ρωγες αποκτουν κωνικο σχημα και ειναι σκληρες. puffy niples δεν ειναι γυναικομαστεια εχει να κανει με ενα σωρο παραμετρους. σε μερικους απο καποιες γωνιες το στηθος διχνει κωνικο επειδη εχουν μαζα στο εξω στηθος και το εσωτερικο στηθος ειναι αδειο.και αυτο διχνει ασχημο αλλα δεν ωφειλεται στην χρηση φαρμακου

----------


## alef10

εξηγησα και πιο πριν οτι προεκυψε μετα απο χρηση΄΄ συμπληρωματων΄΄

----------


## disqq

****γραφε με μικρους,ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.MODS TEAM****[/QUOTE]




> υποψιαζομαι να εχω κ εγω γυναικομαστια..
> αλλα σε μενα δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ,μονο ο μαστος ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενος αλλα οταν ερεθιστει(πχ αν κανει λιγο κρυο και ειμαι χωρις μπολουζα και ανατριχιαζω(κρυωνω)
> μαζευεται,μικραινει και παιρνει το μεγεθος ενος κανονικου μαστου...
> τι λετε.?

----------


## Silvester

ειχα στα 10-13 γυναικομαστια αλλα ξαφνικα εφυγε..

----------


## Νικος Τ.

βρηκα ενα θεμα που μπορω να ρωτησω.. λοιπον εγω απο παλια ειχα περισσοτερο στο δεξι σημειο του σητθους και στο αλλο καθολου .. πχ και τωρα που ειμαι 64 κιλλα ακομα εχω ενω στο αλλο οχι.. πρεπει να παω σε χειρουργιο η φευγει με την γυμναστικη ;

----------


## Silvester

> βρηκα ενα θεμα που μπορω να ρωτησω.. λοιπον εγω απο παλια ειχα περισσοτερο στο δεξι σημειο του σητθους και στο αλλο καθολου .. πχ και τωρα που ειμαι 64 κιλλα ακομα εχω ενω στο αλλο οχι.. πρεπει να παω σε χειρουργιο η φευγει με την γυμναστικη ;




Δε νομιζω φιλε με τη γυμναστικη..η γυμναστικη μπορει να το κανει να φανει καλυτερα απλα....η γυναικομαστια προκαλειται ειτε απο χρηση αας φαρμακα ειτε απο τοπικο λιπος....αλλα μπορει να φυγει μονο του.....

----------


## Νικος Τ.

δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι γυναικομαστια δες μια φωτογραφια!
 

και αν ειναι πως το διορθωνο ; που και ποσο παει το μαλι ;

----------


## Devil

μαν πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο..... και το μαλλι μαλλον θα παει αρκετα....

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> μαν πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο..... και το μαλλι μαλλον θα παει αρκετα....


αυτη η γιατρη ειναι ιδιοτικη ; η ικα ; απο την γυμναστικη δεν φευγει απο οτι φαινεται...! γυναικομαστια πρεπει να ειναι!

----------


## Silvester

εμενα φιλε η αριστερη ρωγα μου φενεται πολυ μικρη :01. Unsure: 
Η δεξια οχι μεγαλη αλλα εχουνε σιγουρα διαφορα .. πηγαινε σε γιατρο!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

αν κανω καθε μερα ασκησης στηθους ; ητανε παραπανω και εχει ελαττωθεί φαινεται τοσο εντονω επιδη ειναι καπως γυμνασμένο!

----------


## Silvester

> αν κανω καθε μερα ασκησης στηθους ; ητανε παραπανω και εχει ελαττωθεί φαινεται τοσο εντονω επιδη ειναι καπως γυμνασμένο!


Καθε μερα την ιδια μυικη ομαδα δεν κανει!
Πανε σε γιατρο καλυτερα να σου επιβεβαιωσει καποια πραγματα

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Καθε μερα την ιδια μυικη ομαδα δεν κανει!
> Πανε σε γιατρο καλυτερα να σου επιβεβαιωσει καποια πραγματα


εχω παει ειναι λιποδης ιστος και χανεται με πολυ γυμναστικη! σου λεω ηταν παραπανω !! να κανω τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα

----------


## Silvester

> εχω παει ειναι λιποδης ιστος και χανεται με πολυ γυμναστικη! σου λεω ηταν παραπανω !! να κανω τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα


αμα ειναι ετσι..δεν ξερω απο αυτα...οχι 3 κανε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα....πχ 1η μερα μετα παλι την 4η η 5η ημερα παλι στηθος..οχι 2 μερες συνεχομενες..

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> αμα ειναι ετσι..δεν ξερω απο αυτα...οχι 3 κανε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα....πχ 1η μερα μετα παλι την 4η η 5η ημερα παλι στηθος..οχι 2 μερες συνεχομενες..


δευτερα τεταρτη παρασκευη!

----------


## Silvester

> δευτερα τεταρτη παρασκευη!


Υπερβολικο μου φενεται αλλα οπως θες!

----------


## Giannistzn

H διαφορα ειναι εντονη και ανατομικη θα ελεγα. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση η μια θηλη με την αλλη. Πηγαινε σε γιατρο.

----------


## Keirox

> δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι γυναικομαστια δες μια φωτογραφια!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43935 
> 
> και αν ειναι πως το διορθωνο ; που και ποσο παει το μαλι ;


Θέλεις εγχειρήσει, πάει γύρω στα 3 με 5 χιλιάρικα.. αναλόγως! Δεν την καλύπτουν οι ασφάλειες.  Έχει κλείσει να κάνει ο αδερφός μου τον Αύγουστο γιαυτό ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Νομίζω η δικιά του είναι 2900 με 3200 με έξοδα παραστάσεως και φακελάκι.

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Θέλεις εγχειρήσει, πάει γύρω στα 3 με 5 χιλιάρικα.. αναλόγως! Δεν την καλύπτουν οι ασφάλειες.  Έχει κλείσει να κάνει ο αδερφός μου τον Αύγουστο γιαυτό ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Νομίζω η δικιά του είναι 2900 με 3200 με έξοδα παραστάσεως και φακελάκι.


εμενα ενας που με ειχε δει μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιποδης ιστος και οτι δεν χρειαζεται  επισης παλια μικρος που ημουν 50 κιλα δεν ειχα τιποτα! αυτο εγινε αφου παχινα..!

----------


## marvin

> εμενα ενας που με ειχε δει μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιποδης ιστος και οτι δεν χρειαζεται  επισης παλια μικρος που ημουν 50 κιλα δεν ειχα τιποτα! αυτο εγινε αφου παχινα..!


Οταν λες μικρος;Γιατι μεχρι να τελειωσει η εφηβια οπως θα ξερεις το σωμα αλλαζει συνεχεια!!!!Φανταζομαι θα το ρποσεξες αφου παχυνες κιολας!!!!

----------


## Giannistzn

> εμενα ενας που με ειχε δει μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιποδης ιστος και οτι δεν χρειαζεται  επισης παλια μικρος που ημουν 50 κιλα δεν ειχα τιποτα! αυτο εγινε αφου παχινα..!


Δηλαδη πηρες λιπος μονο στη μια μερια του στηθους?

Μηπως εχεις χρησιμοποιησει καποιο συμπληρωμα που μπορει να εχει side effects? Ετσι οπως εισαι στη φωτογραφια, σε εχει εξετασει γιατρος?

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Οταν λες μικρος;Γιατι μεχρι να τελειωσει η εφηβια οπως θα ξερεις το σωμα αλλαζει συνεχεια!!!!Φανταζομαι θα το ρποσεξες αφου παχυνες κιολας!!!!


μεχρι 5 δημοτικου που ημουν λεπτος δεν το ειχα ! εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει συγκεκριμενα οτι εχει βουλοση λεει η εισαγωγη και παει λιπος μονο απο την μια κατι τετοιο.! και πως αν το γυμνασω θα μου φυγει.! Γιατρος του ΙΚΑ!

----------


## marvin

> μεχρι 5 δημοτικου που ημουν λεπτος δεν το ειχα ! εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει συγκεκριμενα οτι εχει βουλοση λεει η εισαγωγη και παει λιπος μονο απο την μια κατι τετοιο.! και πως αν το γυμνασω θα μου φυγει.! Γιατρος του ΙΚΑ!


 :01. Unsure: Σορυ που θα το πω.....και εσυ εμεινες ησυχος δηλαδη; :01. Unsure: 
Μεχρι 5η δημοτικου δεν εχεις μπει εφηβια ακριβως!!!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Σορυ που θα το πω.....και εσυ εμεινες ησυχος δηλαδη;
> Μεχρι 5η δημοτικου δεν εχεις μπει εφηβια ακριβως!!!


Τοσο σοβαρο ειναι ; δηλαδη δεν θα φυγει με την γυμναστικη ; ;/

----------


## marvin

> Τοσο σοβαρο ειναι ; δηλαδη δεν θα φυγει με την γυμναστικη ; ;/


Το τι θα πουμε εμεις πισω απο ενα πληκτρολογιο δεν καθιστα το προβλημα σου σοβαρο η μη απο τις δικες μας αποψεις.Το πιο σωστο ειναι να πας σε γιατρο,να τσεκαρεις τι ακριβως ειναι.Σε ενα σοβαρο γιατρο!!!!Αφου εντοπισεις ακριβως τι ειναι τοτε βλεπεις πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Νικο, σε ρωτησα και πιο πανω αλλα δεν απαντησες.. Εχεις χρησιμοποιησει κανενα συμπληρωμα μηπως χωρις να εχεις ρωτησει πιθανες παρενεργειες ή ετσι ξαφνικα σου δημιουργηθηκε?

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Το τι θα πουμε εμεις πισω απο ενα πληκτρολογιο δεν καθιστα το προβλημα σου σοβαρο η μη απο τις δικες μας αποψεις.Το πιο σωστο ειναι να πας σε γιατρο,να τσεκαρεις τι ακριβως ειναι.Σε ενα σοβαρο γιατρο!!!!Αφου εντοπισεις ακριβως τι ειναι τοτε βλεπεις πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις!!!


του ΙΚΑ τι γιατρος υπαρχει ;

----------


## marvin

> του ΙΚΑ τι γιατρος υπαρχει ;


Θα σου ελεγα να κλεισεις ραντεβου σε εξωτερικα ιατρεια καποιου νοσοκομειου!!!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Θα σου ελεγα να κλεισεις ραντεβου σε εξωτερικα ιατρεια καποιου νοσοκομειου!!!


ε ναι ομως τι γιατρος τα κοιταει αυτα;

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> ε ναι ομως τι γιατρος τα κοιταει αυτα;


ενδοκρινολόγος πιστεύω.

----------


## marvin

> ε ναι ομως τι γιατρος τα κοιταει αυτα;



Ολοι μιλανε για πλαστικο χειρουργο αλλα αν οντως ειναι γυναικομαστια σημαινει οτι ειναι ορμονικο το προβλημα αρα εγω θα ξεκινουσα απο εναν ενδοκρινολογο να εντοπισει το προβλημα και μετα θα σε καθοδηγησει αυτος!!!

----------


## marvin

http://www.boniakosanastasios.gr/gynaikomastia

Διαβασε εδω!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> http://www.boniakosanastasios.gr/gynaikomastia
> 
> Διαβασε εδω!!!


θα παω να δω αν και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι λιπος και με την γυμναστικη θα φυγει. εχω δει πολους να το εχουν μονο απο την μια πλευρα και εναν γνωστο ηθοποιο ο οποιος ειναι γυμνασμενος και φαινεται μονο η διαφορα ''ρογας''  πριν το γυμναστηριο φαινοταν πολυ ποιο πολυ απλα θελω και πρεπει να κανω πολλες ασκησης στηθους να γυμναστη και να φυγει το λιπος και σκεφτομαι να το βαλω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα... αν και θα παω την δευτερα να το κοιταξω...!

----------


## Silvester

> θα παω να δω αν και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι λιπος και με την γυμναστικη θα φυγει. εχω δει πολους να το εχουν μονο απο την μια πλευρα και εναν γνωστο ηθοποιο ο οποιος ειναι γυμνασμενος και φαινεται μονο η διαφορα ''ρογας''  πριν το γυμναστηριο φαινοταν πολυ ποιο πολυ απλα θελω και πρεπει να κανω πολλες ασκησης στηθους να γυμναστη και να φυγει το λιπος και σκεφτομαι να το βαλω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα... αν και θα παω την δευτερα να το κοιταξω...!


με 3 φορες δε θα δεις αποτελεσματα στο ξαναλεω..με 1-2 μπορει!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> με 3 φορες δε θα δεις αποτελεσματα στο ξαναλεω..με 1-2 μπορει!


έστω 2. αν και θα πάω και σε χειρούργο την δευτέρα κιόλας, να δω τι παίζει..

----------


## Keirox

> εμενα ενας που με ειχε δει μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιποδης ιστος και οτι δεν χρειαζεται  επισης παλια μικρος που ημουν 50 κιλα δεν ειχα τιποτα! αυτο εγινε αφου παχινα..!


Δεν ξέρω για εσένα προσωπικά, να πας σε γιατρό όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά.

Πάντως κάτι παρόμοιο έχει ο αδερφός μου και έχει κανονίσει εγχείρηση.

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Δεν ξέρω για εσένα προσωπικά, να πας σε γιατρό όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά.
> 
> Πάντως κάτι παρόμοιο έχει ο αδερφός μου και έχει κανονίσει εγχείρηση.


ο αδερφός σου έχει και στα δύο; θα κάνει λιπο αναρωφηση γιατί το ΙΚΑ θαρω στο γενικό νοσοκομείο εδώ σου κάνουν επέμβαση. 3 χιλιάρικα μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω....

----------


## Νικος Τ.

απλο παιδια θα παω αυριο να κλεισω ενα ραντεβου σε χειρουργο να δω τι θα μου πει.. και βλεπω πως παει μετα..! μακαρι να χορηγη το ΙΚΑ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ χειρουργιο τετοιου ειδους αλλιως την πατησα.. αντε να βρεις 3χιλιαρο.!

----------


## Keirox

> ο αδερφός σου έχει και στα δύο; θα κάνει λιπο αναρωφηση γιατί το ΙΚΑ θαρω στο γενικό νοσοκομείο εδώ σου κάνουν επέμβαση. 3 χιλιάρικα μου είναι δύσκολο να βρω....


Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα κάνει.. έχω να του μιλήσω 1-2 εβδομάδες.


Μην πας σε όποιον νάνε γιατρό.. καλύτερα να πας σε κάποιων χειρούργο που ασχολείται με bb ή έχει στο ενεργητικό του πολλές εγχειρήσεις γυναικομαστίας.

Λογικά θα υπάρχει κάποιος must go στην Ελλάδα σε θέματα bb. Εδώ στην UK είναι ο Alex Karidis. Εκεί πάνε όλοι οι BB. Είναι τοπ αλλα πανάκριβος.. νομίζω ότι χρεώνει 5000 λίρες για gyno

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα κάνει.. έχω να του μιλήσω 1-2 εβδομάδες.
> 
> 
> Μην πας σε όποιον νάνε γιατρό.. καλύτερα να πας σε κάποιων χειρούργο που ασχολείται με bb ή έχει στο ενεργητικό του πολλές εγχειρήσεις γυναικομαστίας.
> 
> Λογικά θα υπάρχει κάποιος must go στην Ελλάδα σε θέματα bb. Εδώ στην UK είναι ο Alex Karidis. Εκεί πάνε όλοι οι BB. Είναι τοπ αλλα πανάκριβος.. νομίζω ότι χρεώνει 5000 λίρες για gyno


εδω δεν το εχω ψαξει για ελλαδα και συγκεκριμενα Κρητη τι εχει και ποιος ειναι καλος.. πιστευω θα με κατατοπιση αυτος αν δεν κανει για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.!

*' Αν ξερει κανεις καποιον εδω για κρητη καλο ας μου τον πει!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

Λοιπον πηγα στον ενδοκρυνολογο και μου ειπε τα εξης!

Με βαση αλλες περιπτωσης η δικια σου δεν ειναι τιποτα! δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα απλα ειναι καποιο ειδος λιπους. (τα λεω περιλιπτικα) μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν 4 περιπτωσης να εχω η δυο ειναι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και φευγει και η αλλες ειναι αδενας και λιπος! μου κανει επισης πως δεν χρειαζεται να το χειρουργησεις γιατι ειναι μονο θεμα εφμανισης αν γυμναζεσαι καλα και Βαλεις και Κολυμβηση μεσα θα σφυξη ! θα ειναι ποιο μεγαλο αλλα οχι τετοιο ποσοστο λιπους.. στεκει παιδια το κολυμβητηριο ;

----------


## mercy_

> Λοιπον πηγα στον ενδοκρυνολογο και μου ειπε τα εξης!
> 
> Με βαση αλλες περιπτωσης η δικια σου δεν ειναι τιποτα! δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα απλα ειναι καποιο ειδος λιπους. (τα λεω περιλιπτικα) μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν 4 περιπτωσης να εχω η δυο ειναι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και φευγει και η αλλες ειναι αδενας και λιπος! μου κανει επισης πως δεν χρειαζεται να το χειρουργησεις γιατι ειναι μονο θεμα εφμανισης αν γυμναζεσαι καλα και Βαλεις και Κολυμβηση μεσα θα σφυξη ! θα ειναι ποιο μεγαλο αλλα οχι τετοιο ποσοστο λιπους.. στεκει παιδια το κολυμβητηριο ;


Παντως εμενα απο μκρο μου λεγαν οτι η κολυμβηση ειναι η καλυτερη γυμναστικη..... :01. Wink:  και οντως εινα αρκετα καλη αλλα για σιαξει το σωμα σου μονο απο κολυμβηση θελει αρκετο καιρο..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Παντως εμενα απο μκρο μου λεγαν οτι η κολυμβηση ειναι η καλυτερη γυμναστικη..... και οντως εινα αρκετα καλη αλλα για σιαξει το σωμα σου μονο απο κολυμβηση θελει αρκετο καιρο.....


την συνδιαζω με γυμναστικη απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο και τα δυο μαζι

----------


## john.

Καλησπέρα. Ειμαι 1.90 104 κιλά. Εχω παρει απο περσυ 30κιλα περιπου με καλη διατροφη χωρις γυμναστικη και εχω ξεκινησει γυμναστηριο.
Πριν παρω κιλα δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα με το στηθος μου μιας και ημουν αδυνατος οποτε να υποθεσω οτι εχω συσσωρευμενο λιπος και οχι κατι ορμονικο. Τι λετε, μπορω να τα φτιαξω με γυμναστικη και αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιες ασκησεις

----------


## Silvester

> Καλησπέρα. Ειμαι 1.90 104 κιλά. Εχω παρει απο περσυ 30κιλα περιπου με καλη διατροφη χωρις γυμναστικη και εχω ξεκινησει γυμναστηριο.
> Πριν παρω κιλα δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα με το στηθος μου μιας και ημουν αδυνατος οποτε να υποθεσω οτι εχω συσσωρευμενο λιπος και οχι κατι ορμονικο. Τι λετε, μπορω να τα φτιαξω με γυμναστικη και αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιες ασκησεις


Το κολπο ειναι καλη διατροφη και ΠΟΛΗ ΑΕΡΟΒΙΑ σε συνδιασμο με βαρη βεβαια και θα φυγει..αυτο που βλεπω εγω ειναι τοπικο λιπος και πιστευω πως με αεροβιο και βαρη θα φυγει!!
Υπομονη!

----------


## ChristosChl

ειμαι 17 χρονων πιστευω πως πρεπει να εχω σε εναν βαθμο γυναικομαστια και θα ηθελα να με συμβουλευσεται... γυμναζομαι 3 χρονια φουλ στο γυμναστιριο με πολυ σωστη διατροφη και κανενα συμπληρωμα ... ειχα παρατηρησει οτι επερνα ογκο στο κατω μερος του στηθους προς την ρογο καθαρη μυικη μαζα οχι λιπος ... το θεμα μου ειναι οτι πιστευα οτι εκανα λαθος ασκησεις και λαθος εκτελεσεις εβαλα τωρα πανω απο μισο χρονο σχεδον μονο επικληνη αλλα παλι δεν βλεπω καποια διαφορα ενω κατω το στηθος μου ειναι πρισμενος ο μυς πανω δεν λεει να παρει καθολου και φεναιτε αντιαισθητικο αρκετα με μπλουζακι... οταν ειμαι στην παραλια επειδη εχω χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους αρα εχω πολυ καλη γραμμωση φεναιτε καπως ωραιο και δεν το καταλαβαινει ο αλλος ... αλλα με μπλουζα και εγω ακομα που το βλεπω στον καθρεφτη δεν μου αρεσει καθολου και μου φενεται κ αρκετα περιεργο γτ ολοι οι φιλοι μου που βλεπω γυμνασμενοι αγυμναστοι το στηθος τους ειναι πλακα ... παει ευθεια κατω μεχρι την κοιλια σε εμενα πεταγεται τι μπορω να κανω ?

----------


## ChristosChl

εχω σφυχτει και σε καπιες φωτογραφιες για να δειτε πως διαμορφωνεται ο μυς μου αν κ δεν φαινεται κ πολυ καλα ...

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> εχω σφυχτει και σε καπιες φωτογραφιες για να δειτε πως διαμορφωνεται ο μυς μου αν κ δεν φαινεται κ πολυ καλα ...


Δε βλεπω καποιο ιχνος γυναικομαστιας!
Εισαι οκ

----------


## Νικος Τ.

Λοιπον καλησπερα σας ειχα ξαναγραψει εδω για το θεμα της γυναικομαστιας εγω απο μικρος ειχα απο οτι φαινεται γυναικομαστια μονοπλευρη το προβλημα μου δεν ηταν τοσο αυτο ειναι οτι ο αριστερος αδενας ειναι μικρος και δεν παιρνει ογκο ;/

----------


## Yiannis 1989

καλός είσαι μην ανησυχείς.. χεχεχε

----------


## nwnc

Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για την απωλεια λιπους στο στηθος και επεσα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα και παρομοια.Εχω απογοητευτει παρα πολυ.Αλλες φορες βλεπω το στηθος μου με μπλουζα η χωρις και μου φενεται ενταξει.Αλλες φορες το βλεπω και μου φενεται οτι εχω προβλημα.Δεν θελω με τιποτα να το αποδεχθω.Γενικα εχω αρκετο λιπος στο σωμα αν και ειμαι λιγα κιλα εχασα 6-7 τον τελευταιο χρονο λιγο ατσαλα.Ρε παιδια ομως με τι ψυχολογια να συνεχισω να κανω γυμναστικη αν ξερω πως οτι και αν κανω θα χρειαστει χειρουργειο.Μου εχει γινει εμμονη και ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Σε τι ειδικοτητα γιατρο πρεπει να παω για να κανω διαγνωση?

----------


## kokolakis

βαλε μια φωτο.... και εμενα με μπερδευει αυτο θεμα αλλα δε βαζω το μυαλο μου στο τρυπακι αυτο, και να εχω το πολυ πολυ αν καμια γκομενα δεν εχει θα πιανω τα δικα μου και θα την βρισκω....  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για την απωλεια λιπους στο στηθος και επεσα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα και παρομοια.Εχω απογοητευτει παρα πολυ.Αλλες φορες βλεπω το στηθος μου με μπλουζα η χωρις και μου φενεται ενταξει.Αλλες φορες το βλεπω και μου φενεται οτι εχω προβλημα.Δεν θελω με τιποτα να το αποδεχθω.Γενικα εχω αρκετο λιπος στο σωμα αν και ειμαι λιγα κιλα εχασα 6-7 τον τελευταιο χρονο λιγο ατσαλα.Ρε παιδια ομως με τι ψυχολογια να συνεχισω να κανω γυμναστικη αν ξερω πως οτι και αν κανω θα χρειαστει χειρουργειο.Μου εχει γινει εμμονη και ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Σε τι ειδικοτητα γιατρο πρεπει να παω για να κανω διαγνωση?


Αμα βαλεις μια φωτο μπορουμε να σου πουμε αν εχεις οντος γυναικομαστια η αν ειναι λιπος

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Λοιπον καλησπερα σας ειχα ξαναγραψει εδω για το θεμα της γυναικομαστιας εγω απο μικρος ειχα απο οτι φαινεται γυναικομαστια μονοπλευρη το προβλημα μου δεν ηταν τοσο αυτο ειναι οτι ο αριστερος αδενας ειναι μικρος και δεν παιρνει ογκο ;/


????

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> ????


Τωρα που ειδα την φωτο +φωνω....η αριστερη σου ρωγα ειναι υπερβολικα μικρη....αλλα ετσι ητανε φενεται να γινει..γεννετικο..οποτε μαλλοβ θες επεμβαση για να γινει και η δεξια ρωγα σαν την αριστερη!

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> Τωρα που ειδα την φωτο +φωνω....η αριστερη σου ρωγα ειναι υπερβολικα μικρη....αλλα ετσι ητανε φενεται να γινει..γεννετικο..οποτε μαλλοβ θες επεμβαση για να γινει και η δεξια ρωγα σαν την αριστερη!


εμενα δεν με νοιαζει για την ρογα για τον ογκο με νοιαζει και η φωτο που ειδες ειναι παλια τωρα το ποσοστο λυπους εχει πεσει απο την δεξια μερια! εγω θελω απλα να το φερω το στηθος μου ενα 45 αριστερα με 55 δεξια! αλλωστε σε κανενα μας δεν ειναι ιδια και τα δυο.

----------


## morbit_killer

> βρηκα ενα θεμα που μπορω να ρωτησω.. λοιπον εγω απο παλια ειχα περισσοτερο στο δεξι σημειο του σητθους και στο αλλο καθολου .. πχ και τωρα που ειμαι 64 κιλλα ακομα εχω ενω στο αλλο οχι.. πρεπει να παω σε χειρουργιο η φευγει με την γυμναστικη ;


ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος είναι η χειρουργική μέθοδος , οστόσω υπάρχουν και φάρμακα αντιοιστρογονικά τα οποία δυστυχός δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρονται (αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο αφού δεν είναι στεροειδή) . Χωρίς να θέλω να σε τρομάξω αλλά καλού κακού κανε μια βιοψία για να αποκλεισεις την σπάνια περίπτωση ... :01. Unsure:

----------


## morbit_killer

> ειμαι 17 χρονων πιστευω πως πρεπει να εχω σε εναν βαθμο γυναικομαστια και θα ηθελα να με συμβουλευσεται... γυμναζομαι 3 χρονια φουλ στο γυμναστιριο με πολυ σωστη διατροφη και κανενα συμπληρωμα ... ειχα παρατηρησει οτι επερνα ογκο στο κατω μερος του στηθους προς την ρογο καθαρη μυικη μαζα οχι λιπος ... το θεμα μου ειναι οτι πιστευα οτι εκανα λαθος ασκησεις και λαθος εκτελεσεις εβαλα τωρα πανω απο μισο χρονο σχεδον μονο επικληνη αλλα παλι δεν βλεπω καποια διαφορα ενω κατω το στηθος μου ειναι πρισμενος ο μυς πανω δεν λεει να παρει καθολου και φεναιτε αντιαισθητικο αρκετα με μπλουζακι... οταν ειμαι στην παραλια επειδη εχω χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους αρα εχω πολυ καλη γραμμωση φεναιτε καπως ωραιο και δεν το καταλαβαινει ο αλλος ... αλλα με μπλουζα και εγω ακομα που το βλεπω στον καθρεφτη δεν μου αρεσει καθολου και μου φενεται κ αρκετα περιεργο γτ ολοι οι φιλοι μου που βλεπω γυμνασμενοι αγυμναστοι το στηθος τους ειναι πλακα ... παει ευθεια κατω μεχρι την κοιλια σε εμενα πεταγεται τι μπορω να κανω ?


 δέν πρόκειται για λάθος εκτέλεση ασκήσεων ξεχασέ το , απο τις φωτογραφίες σου μάλλον είναι θέμα χαμηλής τεστοστερόνης , τι εννοώ με αυτό? όταν γυμνάζεσε με βάρη ο οργανισμός σου καταναλώνει τεστοστερόνη προκειμένου να μειώσει την καταβολική διαδικασία με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζονται τα οιστρογόνα(γυναικείες ορμόνες) κάπως ανεβασμένα αυτό δημιουργεί συγκέντρωση λίπους σε περιοχές όπως στήθος γλουτούς  . Η συμβουλή μου είναι αν θές να αποφύγεις την χρήση φαρμάκων να πάρεις tribulus terestris  είναι ένα φυσικό βότανο που ανεβάζει 
την δικιά σου τεστοστερόνη μέχρι 40%  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Xefteris

> εχω σφυχτει και σε καπιες φωτογραφιες για να δειτε πως διαμορφωνεται ο μυς μου αν κ δεν φαινεται κ πολυ καλα ...


Παιδί, μια χαρά εισαι, μην τρελαίνεσαι, το σώμα σου δεν έχει σχηματιστεί εντελώς, κάνε λιγο υπομονη, οι ορμονες στην ηλικία σου ειναι θύελλα.

----------


## beefmeup

> δέν πρόκειται για λάθος εκτέλεση ασκήσεων ξεχασέ το , απο τις φωτογραφίες σου μάλλον είναι θέμα χαμηλής τεστοστερόνης , τι εννοώ με αυτό? όταν γυμνάζεσε με βάρη ο οργανισμός σου καταναλώνει τεστοστερόνη προκειμένου να μειώσει την καταβολική διαδικασία με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζονται τα οιστρογόνα(γυναικείες ορμόνες) κάπως ανεβασμένα αυτό δημιουργεί συγκέντρωση λίπους σε περιοχές όπως στήθος γλουτούς  . Η συμβουλή μου είναι αν θές να αποφύγεις την χρήση φαρμάκων να πάρεις tribulus terestris  είναι ένα φυσικό βότανο που ανεβάζει 
> την δικιά σου τεστοστερόνη μέχρι 40%


μαν το τριμπ. δεν κανει τπτ..
απο κει κ περα οι διαδικασιες με την τεστο/καταβολικες διαδικασιες/οιστρο,δεν γινονται ακριβως ετσι..

----------


## Νικος Τ.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/sdc14397.jpg/ δεν νομιζω να ειναι γυναικομαστια για τον λογο οτι ανα μηνα που το τσεκαρο πεφτει σε θεμα λιπους και εχτος αυτο εχω μεγαλο ποσοστο λιπους αλλα θελω και μια γνωμη...

----------


## Νικος Τ.

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/sdc14397.jpg/ δεν νομιζω να ειναι γυναικομαστια για τον λογο οτι ανα μηνα που το τσεκαρο πεφτει σε θεμα λιπους και εχτος αυτο εχω μεγαλο ποσοστο λιπους αλλα θελω και μια γνωμη...


καμια βοηθεια ;

----------


## Νικος Τ.

διαβασα ενα ποστ στο ιντερνετ και ειδα για την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... για δειτε 
• **********, που είναι αντι-οιστρογόνο και μπορεί να χορηγηθεί επί 6μηνο σε δόσεις  mg/ημ
• **********, αντι-οιστρογόνο που χορηγείται σε δόσεις   mgx  ημ. για   μήνες
•************, συνθετικό παράγωγο της τεστοστερόνης που αναστέλλει την έκκριση FSH, LH πό την υπόφυση και τη σύνθεση οιστρογόνων από τους όρχεις. Δόσεις  mgX  ημ.
• **********, αναστολέας της αρωματάσης, σε δόσεις  mg X  ημ.Χ μήνες.
γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα για αυτα ;


****Τα ονόματα αφαιρέθηκαν. Mods Team****

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

omg :02. Shock: 

Ναι γνωριζουμε φιλε για αυτα αλλα ειναι *ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,*εχουμε πει χιλιαδες φορες οτι δεν κανουμε αναφορες σε φαρμακα.Αυτα μπορουν να συζητηθουν μονο στη χημικη υποστηριξη.

----------


## Devil

> διαβασα ενα ποστ στο ιντερνετ και ειδα για την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... για δειτε 
> • **********, που είναι αντι-οιστρογόνο και μπορεί να χορηγηθεί επί 6μηνο σε δόσεις mg/ημ
> • **********, αντι-οιστρογόνο που χορηγείται σε δόσεις mgx ημ. για μήνες
> •************, συνθετικό παράγωγο της τεστοστερόνης που αναστέλλει την έκκριση FSH, LH πό την υπόφυση και τη σύνθεση οιστρογόνων από τους όρχεις. Δόσεις mgX ημ.
> • **********, αναστολέας της αρωματάσης, σε δόσεις mg X ημ.Χ μήνες.
> γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα για αυτα ;
> 
> 
> ****Τα ονόματα αφαιρέθηκαν. Mods Team****


μαστωρα αυτα ειναι φαρμακα.... εχεις ινφρακτιον....

----------


## giorgis12

Ρε παιδια αν κάπιοο αγορι εχει μεγαλη ρογα γίνε τα να κανει ενα ωραιο στηθως? :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Βασικα αφου λες μεγαλη ρωγα λογικα εχεις γυναικομαστια.....αν εισαι απο 12-20 ειναι της ηλικιας μη φοβασαι θα φυγει....Η αναπτυξη στηθους δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τη ρωγα,...και βεβαια μπορεις να αναπτυξεις το  στηθος σου.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αμα εχει κωνικο σχημα,αμα πεταει μυτερα απο τα πλαγια,αν σε ποναει μερικες φορες(δεν ειναι κ απαραιτητο) και το βασικοτερο αν εχεις γρομπαλακια πισω απο τη ρωγα τοτε ναι κατα 99,99999% ειναι γυναικομαστια,εφηβικη.

Σε ενα ποσοστο ατομων φευγει μετα απο καποια ηλικια(αυτου του ειδους η γυναικομαστια),αλλα στους περισσοτερους δεν...εκτος αμα πας σε εγχειρηση.


Χριστοφορε,ποιος σου ειπε οτι αμα εισαι 12-20 θα φυγει σταντέ?
μιλας με πολλη σιγουρια πολλες φορες σε αρκετα θεματα τα οποια δεν γνωριζεις καν και ενω ακομα μαθαινεις τα βασικα...κανε λιγο κράτει. :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

το μπροκολο εχει αντι-οιστρογονικες ιδιοτητες,ενω η σογια εχει την ταση να οιστρογονιζει.το συμπληρωμα chrysin,βοηθουσε σε μεγαλες δοσεις στην μειωση των οιστρογονων.η γυναικομαστια που ωφειλεται σε οιστρογονα θεραπευεται με αυτους τους τροπους και φυσικα εαν δεν υποχωρησει,υπαρχουν αναλογα φαρμακα(*************).η γυναικομαστια που ωφειλεται σε λιπωδη ιστο,πραγμα που συμβαινει σε παχυσαρκους εφηβους,διορθωνεται με διαιτα και ασκηση αντιστασεων.σε ενηλικες,η γυναικομαστια που ωφειλεται σε αναπτυξη του μαζικου αδενα,κατω απο τη θηλυ,αφαιρειται χειρουργικως.επισης,οσο πιο πολυ λιπος εχει ενα σωμα,τοσο περισσοτερα οιστρογονα κρατα,πραγμα που του δινει τη γνωστη μαλακη εικονα.τα οιστρογονα ομως προστατευουν απο καρδιακα νοσηματα και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που οι γυναικες παθαινουν σπανιοτερα εμφραγμα του μυοκαρδιου.οι γυναικες οι οποιες περνουν αντι-οιστρογονα για εναν αγωνα,στην ουσια καταστρεφουν το ορμονικο τους συστημα,γινονται πρακτικα λιγοτερο γυναικες και περισσοτερο αντρες.ο κολπος τους ξηραινει,το στηθος τους μικραινει και η περιοδος τους σταματα,κατι που αναστατωνει το γυναικολογικο τους ρολοι.

*****δεν κανουμε αναφορες σε φαρμακα.MODS TEAM*****

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

@mods team:εχω καθε δικαιωμα να κανω αναφορα σε φαρμακοδιεγερση,απο τη στιγμη που ειμαι ιατρος και ο μοναδικος συγγραφεας αναλογου βιβλιου στην ελλαδα.η ιατρικη μου ιδιοτητα ως βιοπαθολογος,μου επιτρεπει και με καλυπτει νομικα.

----------


## beefmeup

> @mods team:εχω καθε δικαιωμα να κανω αναφορα σε φαρμακοδιεγερση,απο τη στιγμη που ειμαι ιατρος και ο μοναδικος συγγραφεας αναλογου βιβλιου στην ελλαδα.η ιατρικη μου ιδιοτητα ως βιοπαθολογος,μου επιτρεπει και με καλυπτει νομικα.


οχι φιλε στο ανοιχτο φορουμ δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα,γιατι σε αυτο το φορουμ δεν συζηταμε για φαρμακα με τετοιο τροπο.
υπαρχει αναλογη ενοτητα,κ εκει μπορεις να γραφεις ο,τι θες πανω στο θεμα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

@beefmeup:δεν ανεφερα εμπορικα ονοματα,αλλα φαρμακευτικες ουσιες

----------


## beefmeup

μαν,δεν εχει να κανει..τα φαρμακα ειναι φαρμακα ειτε αναφερεις τις δραστικες τους ειτε την εμπορικη ονομασια.
αυτο ισχυει για ολα τα μελη,κ για μενα επισης.
στην ενοτητα χημικη υποστηριξη,μονο μπορουμε να γραφουμε για τετοια πραγματα.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> αμα εχει κωνικο σχημα,αμα πεταει μυτερα απο τα πλαγια,αν σε ποναει μερικες φορες(δεν ειναι κ απαραιτητο) και το βασικοτερο αν εχεις γρομπαλακια πισω απο τη ρωγα τοτε ναι κατα 99,99999% ειναι γυναικομαστια,εφηβικη.
> 
> Σε ενα ποσοστο ατομων φευγει μετα απο καποια ηλικια(αυτου του ειδους η γυναικομαστια),αλλα στους περισσοτερους δεν...εκτος αμα πας σε εγχειρηση.
> 
> 
> Χριστοφορε,ποιος σου ειπε οτι αμα εισαι 12-20 θα φυγει σταντέ?
> μιλας με πολλη σιγουρια πολλες φορες σε αρκετα θεματα τα οποια δεν γνωριζεις καν και ενω ακομα μαθαινεις τα βασικα...κανε λιγο κράτει.



Δεν ειπα πως θα φυγει στανταρ,,,ενοουσα πως θα φυγει λογικα οπως στους περισσοτερους,
Αν ειπα κατι λοθος συγνωμη δεν ξαναλεω

----------


## andreasaxo

> το μπροκολο εχει αντι-οιστρογονικες ιδιοτητες,ενω η σογια εχει την ταση να οιστρογονιζει.[/B][/COLOR]


Αληθεύει αυτο για την Σογια η ηταν κολπο συμφερόντων απο της εταιρίες για να προωθούνται η πρωτεΐνες γάλακτος κ.α λογο που η Σογια ειναι φθηνότερη;
Μήπως παίζουν ρολο η ποσότητες; Αν καποιος επι ενα ολόκληρο χρόνο καταναλώνει 1-2 scoop των 20gr πρωτεΐνης Σογιας, θα εμφανίσει γυναικομαστία η η ποσότητα αυτών των 1-2 scoop ειναι αμελητέα για να παρουσίαση σε καποιον γυναικομαστία;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

για ποιο λογο να καταναλωνεις σογια,η οποια αν και η καλυτερη φυτικη πρωτεινη,στερειται των βασικων αμινοξεων;εκτος βεβαια εαν εισαι βαθεια θρησκευομενος και θελεις να νηστευεις...

----------


## andreasaxo

> για ποιο λογο να καταναλωνεις σογια,η οποια αν και η καλυτερη φυτικη πρωτεινη,στερειται των βασικων αμινοξεων;εκτος βεβαια εαν εισαι βαθεια θρησκευομενος και θελεις να νηστευεις...


Το πήγα με βαση την οικονομία, βασικα δεν την θελω, την απεχθάνομαι, αλλα τα 6,5 κιλα τα βρισκω μόλις 68 euro.
Απλα το ερώτημα μου ειναι, μιας και ξέρετε, αν θα έπαιρνα για εναν ολόκληρο χρόνο, καθημερινα 1-2 scoop των 20gr πρωτεΐνης Σογιας, ειναι πιθανών να παρουσιαζα gyno;
Ευχαριστώ για την απαντιση σας.  :01. Smile:

----------


## kon_peiratiko

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα, ειδα το θεμα και το διαβασα ολο.

Πριν λιγες μερες πηγα σε ενδοκρινολογο οπου μου εγραψε καποιες εξετασεις να κανω λεγοντας μου πως δεν υπαρχει θεμα γυναικομαστιας.

Απο την αλλη μερια με 2 πλαστικους που μιλησα μου ειπαν πως οντως υπαρχει προβλημα.

Οποτε περιμενω να κανω τις εξετασεις, να παρω τα αποτελεμσατα και να αποφασισω..

Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν γνωριζεται καποιο γιατρο ο οποιος εξειδικευεται στην πλαστικη-λιπογλυπτικη γυναικομαστιας ετσι ωστε να παρω και μια τριτη γνωμη.

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βαλε φωτο

----------


## makis123

παοδια εγω δεν πρέπει να εχω γυναικομαστία αλλα έχω αγύμναστο στήθως αν μπω σε όγκο θα αλάξει ή πρέπει να κάνω δίαιτα? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## loukas_ael

παιδεια πως το κοβετε? ειναι γυναικομαστεια??το λιπος μου ειναι 12,7%
 [ATTACH=CONFIG]63490[/ATTACH]

----------


## amateur666

τ λιπος σ ειναι  20 % κ φευγα..

----------


## loukas_ael

Και ομως και εγω ετσι πιστευα στην αρχη..ειναι μετρημενο απο διαιτολογο με μηχανημα

----------


## Mikekan

Αλλαξε διαιτολόγο, γυρω στο 23% εισαι. Εμένα δεν μου φαινεται για γυναικομαστια.

----------


## loukas_ael

Εχω παει 3 φορες το τελεφταιο τριμινο και πανο κατω εκει με βγαζει και σε μια ζυγαρια που εχει το γυμναστιριο τοσο εδειξε παλι, δεν νομιζο να πεφτουν τοσο εξω

----------


## Mikekan



----------


## vaggan

και ομως...μπορει να ειναι και 12% απλα το παλικαρι δεν εχει καθολου μυς γιαυτο δειχνει ετσι

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο βαγγελης,κ το εχω γραψει κ εγω αρκετα..
πολλοι μπερδευουν την ελειψη μυικοτητας με το τυχων παραπανω λιπος που μπορει να νομιζουν οτι εχουν..
στους περισοτερους ανθρωπους εξ αρχης,το θεμα δεν ειναι να χασουν λιπος οπως λαθος νομιζουν,αλλα να βαλουν μυς..
οποιος το καταλαλαβει νωριτερα κ ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια θα βγει γρηγοροτερα κερδισμενος..

----------


## tasos2

Η πιο extreme γυναικομαστια που εχω δει ποτε. Βγαζει γαλα απο τις ρογες του.  :02. Shock:

----------


## loukas_ael

σε τι γιατρο λετε να παω για αρχη..σε ενδοκρινολογο η πλαστικο? τι προτεινεται?

----------


## amateur666

ενδοκρινολογο και πλαστικο..αν και εγω νομιζω αν χασεις τ λιπος δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## morbit_killer

> Eυχαριστω Ruhl  .E ναι μπρατσα και γυναικομαστια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα , αλλά γιατί δεν λέμε πώς γίνονται αυτά τα άτιμα τα βυζάκια στους άνδρες?  :01. Sad:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Η πιο extreme γυναικομαστια που εχω δει ποτε. Βγαζει γαλα απο τις ρογες του.


Ωραια.... εχει κ τσαμπα πρωτεινη υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας οποτε θελει.

----------


## mens sana

> σε τι γιατρο λετε να παω για αρχη..σε ενδοκρινολογο η πλαστικο? τι προτεινεται?



Και ενας παθολογος μπορει να σου κανει σωστη διαγνωση, αλλα καλα ειναι να πας και σε ενδοκρινολογο για να τσεκαρει τις ορμονες σου. Επισης μπορεις να πας και σε γυναικολογο  :01. Mr. Green:  σε περιπτωση που δεν μεινεις ικανοποιημενος απο τους αλλους.

----------


## loukas_ael

βασικά επειδή οικονομικά δεν τα πάω και καλά τώρα τελευταία θα ήθελα να πάω σε ένα γιατρό αν γίνεται να μην τους γυρίσω όλους.. ποιον προτείνεται?

----------


## mens sana

Δεν εχει και τοσο μεγαλη σημασια σε ποιον θα πας για τη διαγνωση. Σκοπος ειναι να γινει *σωστη* διαγνωση και αν προκειται οντως περι γυναικομαστιας το νυστερι ειναι η μονη λυση, οποτε θα χρειαστει να πας σε πλαστικο. Επειδη ομως ενας χειρουργος ενδεχεται να θελει να σε πεισει οτι η περιπτωση σου χρηζει επειγοντως εγχειρησης (λογω χρηματος  :01. Wink: ) εγω προσωπικα θα πηγαινα πρωτα σε παθολογο.

----------


## AlexakisKon

??

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Οχι φιλε καμια σχεση.
Απλα δεν εχεις μυς ακομη

----------


## AlexakisKon

εχω παρει και λιγα κιλακια τωρα τελευταια οπωτε μαλλον μαζεψα λιγο λιπακι απλα σε ολο το σωμα

----------


## AlexakisKon

για πειτε και κανας αλλος, πως το βλεπετε?

----------


## No Fear

Οχι φιλε μου,στο ειπε και το παλικαρι νωριτερα,δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια,βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου!

----------


## AlexakisKon

χαχαχα οκ, μου μπαινουν που και που κατι χαζες εμμονες ιδεες, παντως τωρα τουλαχιστον καθησυχσαστικα!!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Απλα βαλε μυς σιγα σιγα να φανει καλυτερα το στηθος
Για γυναικομαστια ουτε λογος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω δεν υπάρχει δείγμα γυναικομαστίας , άλλο λίπος άλλο γυναικομαστία 

γυναικομαστια θεωρείτε όταν για κάποιο λόγο η ορμονικη διαταραχη που συμβαίνει στην εφηβεία η λόγο αυξημενου ποσοστου λίπους , η λόγω χρησης αας , όταν πρήζετε ο αδένας και η θηλή σκληραινει και σχηματιζει ακομα και σε αδύνατους αθλητες , ενα σχημα σαν καρυδι και με τον καιρό μεγαλώνει και μετα αρχίζει να μαζεύει λίπος και νερό 

επίσης ενα σύμπτωμα της γυναικομαστίας είναι και ο πόνος στο έντονο άγγιγμα , η κατα την διάρκεια του ύπνου οταν είναι μπρούμητα λόγω πίεσης .
στην πρώτη περίπτωση της εφηβείας τα συμπτωματα υποχωρούν μόνα τους στις περισσότερες των περιπτωσεων , στην άλλη με φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη επανερχονται στα φυσιολογικα

----------


## amateur666

μερικες φορες θελει νυστερη παντως...αν καποιος εχει γυνο λογο εφηβειας κ δεν εχει υποχωρησει μεχρι τα 18..πας σε πλαστικο και τελειωνεις γτ προσωπικα ειχα θεμα στην εφηβεια και δεν εβγαζα μπλουζα μ τπτ μπροστα σε κοσμο μου ειχε δημιουργησει ψυχολογικα...δοξα το θεο εφυγε  :01. Razz:

----------


## mens sana

Ποσα χρονια ειχες γυναικομαστια? Δεν εμεινε κανενα σημαδι απο την επεμβαση?

----------


## amateur666

καπου στο γυμνασιο αρχισε..οχι δεν μενει τπτ ..αλλα πρεπει να πας σε καλο δλδ να σκασεις 2-3χιλιαδες

----------


## mens sana

Και εγω σε καλο πηγα αλλα δεν εμεινα τελειως ευχαριστημενος...παρ' ολα αυτα σημαντικη βελτιωση, μου φυγε στην κυριολεξια ενα βαρος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

σου εμεινε σημάδι?? τ εννοεις

----------


## mens sana

σημαδι δεν μπορω να πω οτι εμεινε, αν και η μια τομη δεν εγινε τοσο καλη...το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν σηκωνω το αριστερο το χερι κανει το στηθος ενα μικρο βαθουλωμα επειδη αφαιρεθηκε σε ενα σημειο παραπανω λιπωδης ιστος, γι αυτο σηκωνω μονο το δεξι  :01. Razz: . Επισης δε μου αφαιρεσε ολο το λιπος στο κατω μερος και φαινεται καπως παραξενο. Απ' ο,τι μου ειπε ο Prof η επεμβαση ηταν πολυ δυσκολη, αδενας και λιπος ειχαν γινει μια μαζα, συνολικα περιπου 300 γρ αφαιρεθηκαν. Τωρα βρηκα εναν αλλο Prof, ο οποιος ειναι και Ελληνας, και μου προτεινε να μου κανει ενα fine tuning και μαλιστα δωρεαν, αλλα δεν νομιζω να το κανω, γιατι αυτος θελει να μου ξαναβαλει λιπος στο σημειο που αφαιρεθηκε παραπανω, και εμενα αυτο μου ακουγεται σαν πειραμα με εμενα στο ρολο του πειραματοζωου  :01. Mr. Green:  bloody gyno

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το κοψε ραψε όλοι οι πλαστικοι μπορούν να το κανουν αλλα η μαγκια στον γιατρο όταν κατι δεν γινετε για παθολογικούς αλλα για αισθητικούς λόγους είναι να δει και να λάβει υπόψιν όλη την περιοχη και το λίπος που υπάρχει και να αφαιρέσει μόνο τον αδένα και το παραπανήσιο λίπος ώστε να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία μετα την επέμβαση , δηλαδη βρήκαμε τον παπα ας θάψουμε καμια δεκαριά και σε μετάφραση ανοίξαμε με τομη και ας αφαιρέσουμε όσο περισσότερο μπορούμε έτσι κι αλλιως ίδια τιμη είναι 
αφου φυγει ο αδένας και ο παραπανησιος λιπωδης ιστος καλο είναι αν υπάρχει ομοιομορφια να φυγει πλέον το λίπος με φυσικο τρόπο και προπόνηση και ταυτόχρονη αύξηση των θωρακικων μυών 

η στον αντιποδα πάει μια γυναίκα για προσθετικη στηθους να βαλει ενα νορμαλ μεγεθος και την λεει αν βαλεις πιο μεγάλο αφου σ ανοιξαμε δεν θα πληρωσεις παραπανω και λεει η άλλη ας βαλω στην τιμη του μικρου μεγάλο , ξεχνωντας τον παραγοντα αισθητική 

ενω σε ενα ββερ μπορει να αφαιρεθει όλο το λίπος γιατι έτσι κι αλλιως στεγνος είναι και η γυναικομαστια φαίνετε περισσότερο σε περίοδο γράμωσης αγωνιστικής και λόγω χαμηλου ποσοστου λίπους αλλα και λόγω του ότι εκεί εκτείθετε ο αθλητης σε κοινη θέα 
εχω παραδειγμα φιλου επαγγελματια ββερ που είχε κανει επέμβαση και εκτος απο την αρχη μερικους μηνες που φαινόταν μια λακουβιτσα σε αγωνες δεν έδειχνε καθόλου με χαμηλό ποσοστο λίπους και χυδαία γράμμωση

----------


## mens sana

Συμφωνω, αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι παντα τοσο ευκολο στη πραξη. Αν η αιτια ειναι τα αασ εκει φαινεται ξεκαθαρα τι πρεπει να αφαιρεθει. Η δικη μου περιπτωση -απο τα 13 μου για 20 χρονια- προφανως ηταν πιο περιπλοκη. Παλι καλα που βρηκα εναν σωστο γιατρο και με απαλλαξε απ αυτη τη *#$&^&.  Οι αλλοι οι φωστηρες δεν μπορουσαν καν να κανουν σωστη διαγνωση. "Αφου κανεις βαρη" μου λεγε ο ενας, "απο τις πρωτεινες" ελεγε ο αλλος, αλλοι δεν εβλεπαν τιποτε το παραξενο...ο καθενας τη μα**** του.

----------


## amateur666

κοιτα κ εμενα η μια ηταν περισσοτερο δουλεμενει απο την αλλη ρωγα..με αποτελεσμα τ πρωτο καιρο να φαινεται η μια καπως διαφορετικα απο την αλλη...και εγω το ειχα απορια αυτο αλλα με τον καιρο βλεπω οτι εχουν ερθει στα ισια τους κ οι δυο οπτικα..το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω περιμενα να μ μικρυνει κ λιγο τις ρωγες οι οποιες λογω του αδενα ειχαν ξεχειλωσει..ενταξει μικρο προβλημα,....απλος εχω λιγο μεγαλες ρωγες σαν του παιδιου που ανεβασε παραπανω φοτο..

----------


## baspax1

Το εχω και εγω αυτο το θεμα απο τα 15 που πρωτοάρχησε απο την εφηβία επρεπε να φύγει αλλα εμεινε και με ενοχλεί επίσης και εγω αμα πειράξω τις ρώγες μικραίνουν και γίνονται κανονικές. τι λέτε ειναι απλα λύπος εκει πέρα φευγει με καποιο φαρμακο η θελει να παω σε ενδοκρυνολογο για να το κοιταξω?


Επίσης κατι άσχετο θέλω να κάνω τα λακουβακια αναμεσα στους κοιλιακούς και να βγάλω αυτο το λίπος στους κάτω κοιλιακους.. αυτο γίνεται με μειωση του λίπους και εντονότερη ασκηση με βαρη στους κοιλιακούς?? σε λυπομέτρηση με εβγαλε 12.5 αλλα εγω νομιζω οτι εχω γυρο στο 15 ανετα... γιατι κανω και διατροφη όγκου αυτη την περίοδο (1η φορά αρχισα συστηματικα διατροφή) υπόψην εδω και καιρο προσέχω την διατροφή μου με εξαίρεση λιγο τις μερες του πασχα.

----------


## amateur666

αν θες την γνωμη μου εχεις γυνο ο αδενας ""φαινεται""  αναπτυγμενος απο τις φοτο...πηγαινε σε ενα ενδοκρινολο κ μετα σε πλαστικο..

----------


## baspax1

> αν θες την γνωμη μου εχεις γυνο ο αδενας ""φαινεται""  αναπτυγμενος απο τις φοτο...πηγαινε σε ενα ενδοκρινολο κ μετα σε πλαστικο..


Θα παω στο πεπαγνι να ρωτήσω ενδοκρινολόγο... το ενδεχομενο να φυγει με φαρμακα το αποκλείουμε ε? πως εξηγείτε ομως οταν τις πειραζω να μικραίνουν?

----------


## amateur666

δεν εχει σημασια....μονο νυστέρι ειναι η λύση....

----------


## Ponyr1der

Παιδια ειμαι 15 χρονων και εδω κ 1 χρονο εχει φουσκωσει ι ρογα μου ειναι πυφφιν νιππλε απο πλαγια οψυ φαινεται μυτερη και οταν ερεθιζομαι γινεται κατα καποιο τροπο κανονικη σε εισαγωγικα .Το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν αυτο ειναι η εφηβική γυνο που λενε η απλος ειναι λυπος τησ περιοχης ειμαι σχετικα αδυνατος το στηθος ειναι πλακα απλος ι ρωγα φουσκομενη. Και κατι ακομα αμα φτασο 9% λιπος 8α φενεται? Ειδα και αλλες τετοιεσ περιπτωσεις αλλα δν με καλιπσαν καποιος ας μου απαντησει ολοκληρωμενα παρακαλω φωτογραφια δν χρειαζεται πιστευω καταλαβατε ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χαλαρωστε ρε παιδια τι ενδοκρινολόγους και πλαστικούς μιλάτε , τι είναι οι πλαστικές πασατεμπο? κατ αρχην άλλο προδιάθεση για γυναικομαστια αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει φάρμακα και άλλο γυναικομαστία , αν δεν σκληραίνει ο αδένας και δεν πονάει και σταδιακα να αποθηκεύει λίπος και νερό δεν είναι τίποτε απολύτως .

αν  παρατηρήσεις αύξηση του μεγέθους της ρόγας να σκληραίνει και στο πιασιμο να πονάει ο αδένας πάει να πεί ότι είναι προάγγελος γυναικομαστίας , εκεί και με μια απλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγή μπορει να υποχωρήσει αν κρινει απαραίτητο ο γιατρός 

η γυναικομαστια είναι πιο έντονη όταν χανετε το λίπος και παραμένει εκεί έντονα πρησμενος ο αδένας σε μεγεθος σαν καρυδι και ταση να μεγαλώνει , εδω δεν δείχνει κατι τετοιο απλα είναι η μορφολογια του στηθους τέτοια , μπορει και με μείωση του λίπους με διατροφη να φυγει 

όσο για τα λακουβακια ανάμεσα στους κοιλιακούς αν υπάρχουν μορφολογικα με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση του λίπους θα φανούν, η να μεγαλώσουν λίγο ακόμα οι κοιλιακοι και να γίνουν πιο ογκώδης ώστε να φαίνονται και με το ίδιο ποσοστο λίπους , αν δεν υπάρχει όμως λόγω γεννετικών δεν πρόκειτε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να γίνουν , είναι καθαρα θεμα  γεννετικών , εδω έλληνας ββερ με τρομερη γράμωση και φλέβες ψιλές στην κοιλια δεν έβγαλε ποτε σε όλη την καριέρα του κοιλιακούς και όμως ήταν απο τους πλέον μυώδης

----------


## Pavlos19

θα αναφερθω στο παιδι απο πανω...εχω εναν φιλο που απτα 13 ειχε αυτο που περιγραφεις και τωρα ειναι 20 και δεν εχει φυγει ακομα...ισως να φυγει οταν τελειωσει η εφηβια στους αντρες συνηθως τελειωνει μεχρι και τα 22-23 κανε υπομονη...μπορει να φυγει βεβαια και μεσα σε 1-2 χρονια...αν τελειωσει η εφηβια και το χεις ακομα μαλλον θα χρειαστεις χειρουργιο

----------


## tasos2

> θα αναφερθω στο παιδι απο πανω...εχω εναν φιλο που απτα 13 ειχε αυτο που περιγραφεις και τωρα ειναι 20 και δεν εχει φυγει ακομα...ισως να φυγει οταν τελειωσει η εφηβια στους αντρες συνηθως τελειωνει μεχρι και τα 22-23 κανε υπομονη...


Και εγω το ειχα απο τα 13 και δε μου εχει φυγει ακομα (26 ειμαι). Οχι ομως σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο που εχει το παιδι απο πανω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδια ειμαι 15 χρονων και εδω κ 1 χρονο εχει φουσκωσει ι ρογα μου ειναι πυφφιν νιππλε απο πλαγια οψυ φαινεται μυτερη και οταν ερεθιζομαι γινεται κατα καποιο τροπο κανονικη σε εισαγωγικα .Το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν αυτο ειναι η εφηβική γυνο που λενε η απλος ειναι λυπος τησ περιοχης ειμαι σχετικα αδυνατος το στηθος ειναι πλακα απλος ι ρωγα φουσκομενη. Και κατι ακομα αμα φτασο 9% λιπος 8α φενεται? Ειδα και αλλες τετοιεσ περιπτωσεις αλλα δν με καλιπσαν καποιος ας μου απαντησει ολοκληρωμενα παρακαλω φωτογραφια δν χρειαζεται πιστευω καταλαβατε ..


είναι απο τα πιο συνηθισμένα φαινόμενα σ αυτη την ηλικία δεν είναι κατι παθολογικο , υπομονη και θα φυγει εκτος αν μεγαλώνει χαρακτηριστικα και  αρχίζει να μαζευει λίπος και να πρήζετε , εγω το έχω δει σε πάρα πολλα παιδια σ αυτη και σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία είναι κατι φυσιολογικο και παροδικό ,απλα θελει προσοχη με την διατροφη καθαρη τροφη χωρις επεξεργασμένες τροφες και ζωικα λιπαρα, γιατι και αυτα παίζουν ρόλο και με αυτα που τρωμε και δεν ξερουμε τι είναι μέχρι και μετάλλαξη θα πάθουν οι άντρες    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα αυτοι που έχουν την προδιάθεση αν πάρουν ορμονικα σκευάσματα έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να τα δούν σαν δεκαεξάχρονες γκόμενες  και κανείς σοβαρός γιατρος δεν θα πεί για χειρουργείο αν δεν περάσει καιρός η δεν δοκιμάσει στην έσχατη περίπτωση κάποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγή για την αποτροπή της αρωματάσης , της μετατροπής των ανδρογόνων σε οιστρογόνα , αυτα συνηθως τα αφαιρουν ββερ μετα απο χρηση αας όταν η κατάσταση είναι ανεξέλεγκτη

υπάρχουν τροφες που έχουν οιστρογονα και δεν ενδείκνυνται για τετοιες περιπτώσεις ακόμη και το σιταρι ενω αντιθετα η βρώμη δεν έχει τετοιες παρενέργειες

----------


## Ponyr1der

> είναι απο τα πιο συνηθισμένα φαινόμενα σ αυτη την ηλικία δεν είναι κατι παθολογικο , υπομονη και θα φυγει εκτος αν μεγαλώνει χαρακτηριστικα και  αρχίζει να μαζευει λίπος και να πρήζετε , εγω το έχω δει σε πάρα πολλα παιδια σ αυτη και σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία είναι κατι φυσιολογικο και παροδικό ,απλα θελει προσοχη με την διατροφη καθαρη τροφη χωρις επεξεργασμένες τροφες και ζωικα λιπαρα, γιατι και αυτα παίζουν ρόλο και με αυτα που τρωμε και δεν ξερουμε τι είναι μέχρι και μετάλλαξη θα πάθουν οι άντρες


Afto 8eoritai gyno dld me diaita dn vebgei etci? tsaba pedeuome

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Afto 8eoritai gyno dld me diaita dn vebgei etci? tsaba pedeuome


εγω είπα κατι τέτοιο ? διαβασε καλύτερα τι έγραψα και θα καταλάβεις , εκτος οτι μπορει να φυγει μπορει και γρηγορα  να είναι παροδικο , η διατροφη μπορει να παίξει καθοριστικο ρόλο σε συνδιασμο με άσκηση προσαρμοσμένη πάντα για παιδι στην ηλικία σου

----------


## Ponyr1der

> εγω είπα κατι τέτοιο ? διαβασε καλύτερα τι έγραψα και θα καταλάβεις , εκτος οτι μπορει να φυγει μπορει και γρηγορα  να είναι παροδικο , η διατροφη μπορει να παίξει καθοριστικο ρόλο σε συνδιασμο με άσκηση προσαρμοσμένη πάντα για παιδι στην ηλικία σου


πρωτα απο ολα ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου...κατι ακομα πισω απο την θηλη υπαρχει κατι σαν να συσωρευεται κατι γυρω απο τον αδενα ειναι αυτο ειναι λιπος η το γρομπαλακι που λενε?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο το γρομπαλάκι είναι ο αδένας που σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις στην εφηβεία σκληραίνει και διογκώνετε απλα είναι κατι παροδικό και μπορει να φυγει σύντομα η και όχι σύντομα , γυναικομαστια είναι όταν αρχίζει και μαζεύει λίπος και νερο και πρήζετε αυξανοντας την μαζα του και δείχνοντας ακριβως όπως λέει η λέξη γυναικο μαστία , αυτο συμβαίνει σε 3 περιπτωσεις όταν απο κακη διατροφη βαλει κάποιος λίπος και εκεί μαζεύετε περισσότερο λογικα λόγω του αδενα που υπάρχει και σε άντρες και γυναίκες και όταν χαθει το λίπος ενω έχει παραμείνει για χρόνια αφηνει καταλοιπα της γυναικομαστίας 

η άλλη περίπτωση είναι στην εφηβεία λόγω μιας ορμονικής διαταραχής η οποία είναι κατι συνηθισμένο και φεύγει τις περισσότερες φορες μόνο του και σ αυτο όπως σε όλες τις μορφες γυναικομαστιας όπως ανεφερα παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφη 

και η τριτη περιπτωση είναι στούς χρηστες στεροειδών που έχει σε πολλους αυτη την παρενέργεια

----------


## Ponyr1der

> αυτο το γρομπαλάκι είναι ο αδένας που σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις στην εφηβεία σκληραίνει και διογκώνετε απλα είναι κατι παροδικό και μπορει να φυγει σύντομα η και όχι σύντομα , γυναικομαστια είναι όταν αρχίζει και μαζεύει λίπος και νερο και πρήζετε αυξανοντας την μαζα του και δείχνοντας ακριβως όπως λέει η λέξη γυναικο μαστία , αυτο συμβαίνει σε 3 περιπτωσεις όταν απο κακη διατροφη βαλει κάποιος λίπος και εκεί μαζεύετε περισσότερο λογικα λόγω του αδενα που υπάρχει και σε άντρες και γυναίκες και όταν χαθει το λίπος ενω έχει παραμείνει για χρόνια αφηνει καταλοιπα της γυναικομαστίας 
> 
> η άλλη περίπτωση είναι στην εφηβεία λόγω μιας ορμονικής διαταραχής η οποία είναι κατι συνηθισμένο και φεύγει τις περισσότερες φορες μόνο του και σ αυτο όπως σε όλες τις μορφες γυναικομαστιας όπως ανεφερα παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφη 
> 
> και η τριτη περιπτωση είναι στούς χρηστες στεροειδών που έχει σε πολλους αυτη την παρενέργεια


μαλιστα......ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση εσυ τι μου προτεινεις να συνεχισω την διαιτα μπας και φυγει η να το αφησω στη μοιρα του ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν είσαι 15 χρονων και δεν είσαι υπέρβαρος δίαιτα απαγορεύτε σ αυτη την ηλικία αλλα σωστη διατροφη και όχι συνεχεια απ έξω και επεξεργασμένες τροφες , και όσο μπορεις σωματικη άσκηση !!
γιατι εμείς κάποτε στην ηλικία σας δουλεύαμε στα χωραφια, η καναμε βαριες εργασιες λόγω συνθηκών ,  ενω εσεις το πιο βαρυ πράμα που σηκώνετε είναι η τσαντα απ το σχολείο , οπότε άσκηση σε όποια μορφη σ αρεσει , είτε κάποια πολεμικη τεχνη , ποδόσφαιρο , μπασκετ , βόλευ και βαρη  κτλ , όλα αυτα με σωστη καθοδήγηση και όλα θα γινουν

----------


## Ponyr1der

> αν είσαι 15 χρονων και δεν είσαι υπέρβαρος δίαιτα απαγορεύτε σ αυτη την ηλικία αλλα σωστη διατροφη και όχι συνεχεια απ έξω και επεξεργασμένες τροφες , και όσο μπορεις σωματικη άσκηση !!
> γιατι εμείς κάποτε στην ηλικία σας δουλεύαμε στα χωραφια, η καναμε βαριες εργασιες λόγω συνθηκών ,  ενω εσεις το πιο βαρυ πράμα που σηκώνετε είναι η τσαντα απ το σχολείο , οπότε άσκηση σε όποια μορφη σ αρεσει , είτε κάποια πολεμικη τεχνη , ποδόσφαιρο , μπασκετ , βόλευ και βαρη  κτλ , όλα αυτα με σωστη καθοδήγηση και όλα θα γινουν


εχω 1.77 υψος και ειμαι 65 κιλα ειμαι σχετικα αδύνατος ...ομως δν μπορώ ετσι ισα ισα τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι 8ελω να ειμαι ανετος γι αυτο κανω διαιτα
αμα συνεχισω δν 8α χω αποτελεσματα εστω και λιγο καλύτερα ή δεν πιάνει τόπο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θεμα είναι οτι είσαι στην αναπτυξη κιλα πολλα παραπανησια δεν έχεις και αν κάνεις δίαιτα θα πρέπει να είναι ισοροπημένη ώστε να μην σου λείπει τιποτε , και τι έγινε δηλαδη αμα χάσεις κανα κιλο παραπάνω θα είσαι πιο όμορφος  για το καλοκαίρι ? 

και που θα κανεις άμεσα σωστη διατροφη όταν ακομα δεν ξερεις και δεν έχεις την εμπειρία , τα καλοκαιρια δεν τελειώνουν , έτσι κι αλλιως ακόμα και τελειο σώμα να κάνεις και να ρίξεις μια γκόμενα μπορει να στην φαει ο άλλος με το μυαλό , γιατι το σώμα γι αυτο το κάνεις και λογικο να αρέσεις στο αντιθετο φίλο και όχι στους φίλους σου

----------


## Ponyr1der

> το θεμα είναι οτι είσαι στην αναπτυξη κιλα πολλα παραπανησια δεν έχεις και αν κάνεις δίαιτα θα πρέπει να είναι ισοροπημένη ώστε να μην σου λείπει τιποτε , και τι έγινε δηλαδη αμα χάσεις κανα κιλο παραπάνω θα είσαι πιο όμορφος  για το καλοκαίρι ? 
> 
> και που θα κανεις άμεσα σωστη διατροφη όταν ακομα δεν ξερεις και δεν έχεις την εμπειρία , τα καλοκαιρια δεν τελειώνουν , έτσι κι αλλιως ακόμα και τελειο σώμα να κάνεις και να ρίξεις μια γκόμενα μπορει να στην φαει ο άλλος με το μυαλό , γιατι το σώμα γι αυτο το κάνεις και λογικο να αρέσεις στο αντιθετο φίλο και όχι στους φίλους σου


εχεις δικαιο ....2 τελευτεες ερωτησεις και τελειωσα πρωτον αμα κανω  γυμναστικη καμια καμψη δηλαδη στο σπιτι θα βελτιω8ει ? η χρειαζεται περισσοτερο καιρο δηλαδη κανα χρονο γυμναστικης για να φανουν τα αποτελεσματα ..και το 2τερο ερωτημα οταν κ αμα αυτο αρχισει να υποχωρει σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα 8α αποχωρησει? κανα 2μηνο?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άνθρωπος που είναι σοβαρος και θέλει πραγματικα να γυμναστει γιατι τον αρεσει και θέλει να κάνει κατι για τον εαυτό του και μια επένδυση για την υγεία του αυτα δεν τα ρωτάει , εσυ έχεις το ελαφρυντικο του νεαρού της ηλικίας 

γιατι απλα ξεκινας και βλέπεις τι γινετε και σε πόσο χρόνο θα χαθούν τα συμπτώματα , δεν υπάρχει στανταρ και κανείς δεν μπορει να πεί κατι τετοιο , πόσο μάλιστα σε καποιον που δεν τον ξέρει και ούτε ξερει πως ανταποκρίνετε το σώμα του 

δηλαδη αν θα πώ θα γινει σε ενα μηνα θα γίνει το κέφι σου? και αν δεν γίνει θα απογοητευτείς? σημασία έχει ότι όλα διορθωνονται προσπάθεια χρειάζετε και απόφαση και ο χρόνος θα δείξει

----------


## Ponyr1der

> άνθρωπος που είναι σοβαρος και θέλει πραγματικα να γυμναστει γιατι τον αρεσει και θέλει να κάνει κατι για τον εαυτό του και μια επένδυση για την υγεία του αυτα δεν τα ρωτάει , εσυ έχεις το ελαφρυντικο του νεαρού της ηλικίας 
> 
> γιατι απλα ξεκινας και βλέπεις τι γινετε και σε πόσο χρόνο θα χαθούν τα συμπτώματα , δεν υπάρχει στανταρ και κανείς δεν μπορει να πεί κατι τετοιο , πόσο μάλιστα σε καποιον που δεν τον ξέρει και ούτε ξερει πως ανταποκρίνετε το σώμα του 
> 
> δηλαδη αν θα πώ θα γινει σε ενα μηνα θα γίνει το κέφι σου? και αν δεν γίνει θα απογοητευτείς? σημασία έχει ότι όλα διορθωνονται προσπάθεια χρειάζετε και απόφαση και ο χρόνος θα δείξει


απλως αναζητω απαντησεις τιποτα παραπανω εχεις δικαιο φυσικα και συμφωνω αλλα ειμαι χαμενος δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα τα 8εματα περι γυμναστικης και γυνο ας αφησουμε το χρονο να αποφασισει λοιπον

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γι αυτο δεν χρειάζετε να αγχωνεσαι κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε να ξερει , απλα ενα παιδι στην ηλικία σου χρειάζετε απλα πράματα και καθοδήγηση σε όποια μορφη άσκησης του αρεσει και αποφασίσει να ακολουθήσει , η γυναικομαστια της εφηβείας είναι κατι αναστρεψιμο , η προπόνηση και η διατροφη βοηθάει , αλλα πρέπει στο γυμναστηριο που θα πάς κάποιος να σε προσέξει και να εμπλουτίσεις διάφορα θεματα γνώσεων και μεσα απο το φόρουμ , που αφορουν προπόνηση και διατροφη , ξεκίνα διαβάζοντας τα βασικά άρθρα 
γιατι όπως όλα τα πράματα ξεκινας απο το μηδεν , αν δεν ξέρεις πρόσθεση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλαπλασιασμό η διαίρεση

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> απλως αναζητω απαντησεις τιποτα παραπανω εχεις δικαιο φυσικα και συμφωνω αλλα ειμαι χαμενος δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα τα 8εματα περι γυμναστικης και γυνο ας αφησουμε το χρονο να αποφασισει λοιπον


Στην ηλικια που εισαι γινεται σε πολλους αυτο για διαφορους λογους.Σε καποιους φευγει μετα απο καποια χρονια,αλλα σε πολλους μενει,οπου εκει κατα κυριο λογο μονο το νυστερι φτιαχνει την κατασταση.

Αμα ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ,πηγαινε σε ενα καλο ενδοκρινολογο...ολα τα αλλα ειναι να'χαμε να λεγαμε.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Και εγω το ειχα απο τα 13 και δε μου εχει φυγει ακομα (26 ειμαι). Οχι ομως σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο που εχει το παιδι απο πανω


Τασο βασικα εσυ δε φαινεται να εχεις gyno..
Απλα puffy niple σα να μαζευεις λιγο λιπος σε εκεινη την περιοχη απλα

----------


## Ponyr1der

> Στην ηλικια που εισαι γινεται σε πολλους αυτο για διαφορους λογους.Σε καποιους φευγει μετα απο καποια χρονια,αλλα σε πολλους μενει,οπου εκει κατα κυριο λογο μονο το νυστερι φτιαχνει την κατασταση.
> 
> Αμα ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ,πηγαινε σε ενα καλο ενδοκρινολογο...ολα τα αλλα ειναι να'χαμε να λεγαμε.


δλδ οπος καταλαβα και απο την προηγουμενη συσητηση αυτο μονο με το χρονο θα φυγει δεν εχει νοημα να πεσω σε λιπος...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Υπαρχουν διαφορα πιθανα σεναρια φιλε,δε μπορει κανεις να σου απαντησει με σιγουρια και καλο ειναι να μη το κανει κανεις.

Αμα σε ανησυχει πολυ ή σε ποναει ή ο,τιδηποτε αλλο,τραβα σε ενα καλο ενδοκρινολογο να σου πει περι τινος προκειται...διαγνωσεις μεσω νετ και απο μη γιατρους κιολας δεν γινονται.

----------


## baspax1

> χαλαρωστε ρε παιδια τι ενδοκρινολόγους και πλαστικούς μιλάτε , τι είναι οι πλαστικές πασατεμπο? κατ αρχην άλλο προδιάθεση για γυναικομαστια αν ξέρω ιος χρησιμοποιήσει φάρμακα και άλλο γυναικομαστία , αν δεν σκληραίνει ο αδένας και δεν πονάει και σταδιακα να αποθηκεύει λίπος και νερό δεν είναι τίποτε απολύτως .
> 
> αν  παρατηρήσεις αύξηση του μεγέθους της ρόγας να σκληραίνει και στο πιασιμο ιμο να πονάει ο αδένας πάει να πεί ότι είναι προάγγελος γυναικομαστίας , εκεί και με μια απλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγή μπορει να υποχωρήσει αν κρινει απαραίτητο ο γιατρός 
> 
> η γυναικομαστια είναι πιο έντονη όταν χανετε το λίπος και παραμένει εκεί έντονα πρησμενος ο αδένας σε μεγεθος σαν καρυδι και ταση να μεγαλώνει , εδω δεν δείχνει κατι τετοιο απλα είναι η μορφολογια του στηθους τέτοια , μπορει και με μείωση του λίπους με διατροφη να φυγει 
> 
> όσο για τα λακουβακια ανάμεσα στους κοιλιακούς αν υπάρχουν μορφολογικα με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση του λίπους θα φανούν, η να μεγαλώσουν λίγο ακόμα οι κοιλιακοι και να γίνουν πιο ογκώδης ώστε να φαίνονται και με το ίδιο ποσοστο λίπους , αν δεν υπάρχει όμως λόγω γεννετικών δεν πρόκειτε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να γίνουν , είναι καθαρα θεμα  γεννετικών , εδω έλληνας ββερ με τρομερη γράμωση και φλέβες ψιλές στην κοιλια δεν έβγαλε ποτε σε όλη την καριέρα του κοιλιακούς και όμως ήταν απο τους πλέον μυώδης


Φίλε μου καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.. Οι άδενες μου δεν πονάνε μόνο τότε στα 14-15 όταν είχε αρχίσει να πριζετε και από τότε έμεινε και έτσι.. δεν ξέρω έχω ξενερώσει πολύ με αυτό είναι περίεργο όταν κάνω γυμναστική όταν κάνει κρύο η όταν το πειράζω φτιάχνει.. Δηλαδή αν σου βγάλω μια φώτο τώρα θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχω αλλά όταν κάνει ζέστη είναι έτσι όπως βλέπεις δηλαδή στην παράλια το χειρότερο... Άν τα πειράζω όντως νιώθω ότι κάτι υπάρχει μέσα όχι όμως σε μεγεθος καρυδιού ποιο μικρό..  Αυτό που βλέπεις μου δείχνει τόσο πολύ την ψυχολογία που μερικές φορές με κάνει να μην θέλω να πάω γυμναστήριο. :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τραβα σε γιατρο.

----------


## Gaspari

Φάε κανά ******.


***Δέχτηκες προειδοποίηση για αναφορά σε απαγορευμένες ουσίες. Mods Team****

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φίλε μου καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.. Οι άδενες μου δεν πονάνε μόνο τότε στα 14-15 όταν είχε αρχίσει να πριζετε και από τότε έμεινε και έτσι.. δεν ξέρω έχω ξενερώσει πολύ με αυτό είναι περίεργο όταν κάνω γυμναστική όταν κάνει κρύο η όταν το πειράζω φτιάχνει.. Δηλαδή αν σου βγάλω μια φώτο τώρα θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχω αλλά όταν κάνει ζέστη είναι έτσι όπως βλέπεις δηλαδή στην παράλια το χειρότερο... Άν τα πειράζω όντως νιώθω ότι κάτι υπάρχει μέσα όχι όμως σε μεγεθος καρυδιού ποιο μικρό..  Αυτό που βλέπεις μου δείχνει τόσο πολύ την ψυχολογία που μερικές φορές με κάνει να μην θέλω να πάω γυμναστήριο.



εφόσον δεν διογκώνετε και δεν μαζεύει λίπος και νερο δεν είναι γυναικομαστια απλα την ρόγα όταν την πειράζεις αντιδρα όπως αντιδρα και των γυναικών και μας αρεσει  :01. Razz:  όπως και λογικο είναι στην ζεστη και στο κρύο , τι πιο φυσιολογικο , απλα εσυ έχεις εκεί όλο το μυαλό σου και ησυχία δεν έχεις , απλα ενω γνωρίζω τρόπους δεν κάνει και απαγορεύετε να λέμε για σκευάσματα αν δεν υπάρχει ιατρικη γνωματευση 

εσυ απλα προπόνηση και διατροφη και αν δείς περίεργα συμπτώματα πρηξιμο και πόνο στον αδενα πηγαίνεις σε γιατρό , είναι κατι συνηθισμένο και υπάρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις ώστε οι γιατροι να 'εχουν εμπειρία για την  εφηβική ηλικια , αν δεν υπάρχει εμφανη σύμπτωμα κάνε τον κινεζο και όλα καλα,  θα φυγει απο μόνο του ειδικα αν μπει και μυικη μαζα στο στηθος ουτε θα φαίνετε

----------


## V1P

Γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum.


Βλέπω να μιλάνε άτομα για το θέμα τα οποία δεν έχουν ιδέα για την κακή ψυχολογία που μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα, ανασφάλειες κ.ο.κ
η λέξη υπομονή και φράσεις όπως "άμα ρίξεις τα ποσοστά λίπους σου θα δεις ότι δεν θα υπάρχει τίποτα" ή "δούλεψε κατακλινη και βάρη γενικά" δεν υπάρχουν σ αυτήν την κατηγορία γιατί μόνο κακό μπορούν να προκαλέσουν και ακόμη περισσότερη απελπισία και κακή ψυχολογία . Άμα δεν βλέπεις διάφορα με την διατροφή και το αερόβιο από ένα σημείο και μετά θα απελπιστείς θα αρχίσεις να μην τρως καθόλου και μόνο κακό θα κάνεις στον εαυτό σου. Τα βάρη μπορούν να αυξήσουν την μυική μάζα του στήθους σου άλλα ο αδένας και το λίπος θα πιέζονται προς τα πάνω και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το στήθος θα φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο και πιο άσχημο. Όλα αυτά τα γράφω καθαρά από προσωπική εμπειρία και για τα βάρη μου τα έχει πει γιατρός πλαστικός που ήταν γνωστός μου, με την γυμναστική δεν λύνεται το θέμα. Αυτό το πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ και είναι ιδιαίτερα ψυχοφθόρο. Εγώ είμαι 21 χρονών 1.94 ύψος και 85-6 κιλά το θέμα το έχω από τα 12 μου και έκανα υπομονή περιμένοντας να υποχωρήσει. Ήμουν από μικρός στον αθλητισμό περνώντας από διάφορα αθλήματα όπως τεννις, κολυμβηση, μπασκετ και έκανα και κάποιες φόρες γυμναστήριο. Ο σωματότυπος μου ειναι λεπτός με ανοιχτές πλάτες και ώμους γενικά με μεγάλο κορμό με αδύνατα άκρα (σώμα κολυμβητή ας πούμε), ό,τι και να είχα δοκιμάσει πάντα φαινόμουν γυμνασμένος σε όλα τα σημεία εκτός από το στήθος. Πήρα την απόφαση να πάω στον γιατρό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω πριν ένα χρόνο και μου είπε ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να απαλλαγώ από αυτό είναι η εγχείρηση όπου κοστίζει 2000ε το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι τεράστιο άλλα είναι υπαρκτό . Ελπίζω στο κοντινό μέλλον να γίνει η εγχείρηση και να τελειώνω μ αυτό το θέμα.


Δεν πρέπει να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πρέπει να απευθυνόμαστε σε ειδικό. Η εικόνα μας επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία μας.

υ.γ. Επίσης ξέχασα να προσθέσω στο παραπάνω ποστ μου ότι τα άτομα που δεν έχουν ενηλικιωθεί(μέχρι 18-19 χρόνων) να κάνουν υπομονή γιατί υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υποχωρήσει από μόνο του όποτε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπει νυστέρι όταν είναι στην εφηβεία.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Κ τι λέμε εμείς δηλαδή πιο πάνω πρώτα Απ όλα υπομονή κ μόνο περιπτώσεις που δεν υποχωρούν τα συμπτώματα και είναι όντως αντιαισθητικο σκευτομαστε πρώτα γιατρό ενδοκρινολογο και μετα για πλαστικές. Γιατι όπως εσυ λες για περίπτωση που δεν φεύγει εγώ ξέρω δεκάδες περιπτώσεις που έφυγε κ μάλιστα επηρεάζει και η διατροφή και διάφορες τροφές επεξεργασμενες και μη επηρεάζουν. Ούτε για κατακληνη  μιλήσαμε ούτε τίποτε απλά αυτές τις περιπτώσεις που δεν προέρχεται απο αας χτίζοντας μυικο ιστό δεν δείχνει τόσο έντονα όπως όταν το στήθος είναι πλάκα κ φουσκώνουν οι ρογες. Επισης ξέρω άτομα που η μορφολογία του στήθους αφήνει υπόνοια γυναικομαστιας υπάρχει προδιάθεση αν πάρουν αας , αλλα δεν είναι όμως απλά έτσι είναι οι ρογες τους δεν σημαίνει με το παραμικρό τρέχουμε σε πλαστικους

----------


## kostas_m

καταρχάς συμφωνώ με τον Ηλία στις συμβουλές που έδωσε , κατά δεύτερον δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε πότε θα φύγει του καθενός δεν είναι όλοι οι οργανισμοί ίδιοι οπότε αυτά τα θα φύγει στα πέντε σου στα τριάντα σου δεν έχουν καμία σχέση είναι όλα υποθετικά .

Ρωτήστε τον πατέρα σας αν είχε και πότε του έφυγε ή κάποιον που έχετε ακούσει αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα φύγει και σε εσάς !

Οπότε καλύτερη λύση είναι μια γνώμη από τον γιατρό ....

και ηρεμία μην αρπάζεστε γιατί σε λίγο το θέμα γυναικομαστία θα γίνει γυναικοτσακομοί  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ponyr1der

υπομονη και υπομονη....τουλαχιστον εγω δεν την εχω.Δεν ειναι για υπομονη σε ρειχνει την πσιχολογια
ουτε καν να βγω ανετα εξω δν μπορω που λεει ο λογος ουτε στο σπιτι μπροστα στους γονεις μου δν μπορω να βγαλω την πμλουζαα ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα και οποιος το χει ειδικα σε μεγαλο βαθμο με νιω8ει .....γι αυτο εκανα ολες αυτες τις ερωτησεις τροφες που σταματανε τα ιστρογονα δν υπαρχουν?

----------


## V1P

Εγώ προσπαθώ να σας εξηγήσω ότι η λέξη υπομονή με την λέξη γυναικομαστία δεν συμβαδίζουν, οποίος δεν έχει το πρόβλημα δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει αυτό. Οι ειδικοί λένε καθαρά ότι AN η γυναικομαστία δεν υποχωρήσει μετά την ενηλικίωση ο μόνος τρόπος για να φύγει είναι η επέμβαση. Ούτε η διατροφή επηρεάζει ούτε τίποτα όσο αφορά τον αδένα, μόνο στο λίπος φαίνεται η διαφορά με την διατροφή και αυτό είναι ψευδογυναικομαστία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που συνήθως έχουν οι παχύσαρκοι ή οι αρκετά υπέρβαροι και εκεί είναι περισσότερο τοπικό λίπος που δεν φεύγει και χρειάζεται μόνο λιποαναρρόφηση. Η γυναικομαστια είναι η διόγκωση των θηλών.

Επίσης εδώ μιλάμε για την εφηβική γυναικομαστία που στην συνέχεια μένει και μετά την ενηλικίωση. 

Όχι για την γυναικομαστία που γίνεται από διάφορα φάρμακα αναβολικά του 40' και του 50' που τα περνούν κάποιοι που γυμνάζονται και θέλουν γρήγορο αποτέλεσμα και προκαλούν γυναικομαστία κ.α.

Τα οιστρογόνα παράγονται στην εφηβεία τότε που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα και όχι τώρα. Αν συνεχιζόταν η υψηλη παραγωγω οιστρογόνων "τυφλά να χε η πάμελα θα λέγαμε".  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα ρε ούζα του τυρνάβου τι λέμε τοση ώρα , ιατρικη διάγνωση και φαρμακολογία απαγορεύετε να κάνουμε απο δω μεσα απο ενα φόρουμ δηλαδή , αν είναι να πάει καποιος σε γιατρο ποιός ο λόγος αυτη η κουβεντα τι άλλο να πούμε ?

και εφόσον λέτε είναι ψυχολογικο και είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό ,(εγω αυτα τα ξερω πολυ καλύτερα απο σας ) το ξερετε ρε επιστημονες ότι το ψυχολογικό είναι και υποκειμενικό ? δηλαδη ενα αμελητεο φαινόμενο που κανείς δεν το προσεχει άλλος το βλέπει τραγικό ? η δεν το καταλαβαίνετε 

και αν σκευτόσαστε έτσι, αν λυθει αυτο το πρόβλημα , που ο θεός να το πεί πρόβλημα αν δεν είναι γυναικομαστια εμφανης , τοτε σε λίγο καιρό κατι άλλο θα βρεθει να απασχολεί , εσείς θα βάλετε και τα κλάματα όπως πάτε λες και είστε σαν δεκαεξάχρονες γκόμενες στο στηθος , χαλαρώστε ρε σείς υπάρχουν πολυ πιο σοβαρα θεματα στη ζωή και πολυ απλα πας σε ενα γιατρο και τελειώνει η υπόθεση , δίνει αν κρίνει απαραιτητο κάποια αντιοιστρογόνα και βλέπει την εξέλιξη , αλλα εδω είστε και θα δείτε και σε γιατρο να πάτε μπορει να μην δώσει και τίποτε αν είναι κατι αμελητέο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και για να γινω πιο σαφης οι φωτο που έβαλαν τα παιδια παραπάνω σε προηγούμενες σελίδες ούτε καν θα δώσει τιποτε ο γιατρός αν πάνε γιατι είναι κατι περισσότερο ανατομικό παρα γυναικομαστια καθαρα και ούτε δείχνει άσχημα , τωρα αν η δική σας η περίπτωση είναι τραγικη απλα πας σε γιατρο γιατι ενω γνωρίζω δεν θα δίνουμε και φαρμακευτικές συνταγες εδω μεσα μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας

----------


## V1P

Και εσύ για πες μας πως και τα γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από μας? Ο καθένας έχει το ψυχολογικό του. Εσύ μπορεί να θες να κάνεις κοιλιοπλαστικη γιατί μαζεύεις λίπος στην κοιλιά και δεν φεύγει, μπορεί να θες να κάνεις πλαστική στην μύτη σου ή στα αυτιά σου κ.ο.κ.
Η γυναικομαστία και λίγη να υπάρχει ενοχλεί εσένα μπορεί να σε ενοχλεί κάτι άλλο. Πρόσεχε τις παρομοιώσεις που κάνεις για τα κλάματα και τις 16χρονες γκόμενες δεν είναι σωστές από έναν μοντερετορ γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε άτομα που γράφουν στο φορουμ και μπορεί να προσβάλλεις κάποιον χωρίς να το θες.
Ξέρουμε πως είναι η ζωή και ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά πράγματα δεν ζούμε σε μια ουτοπία και εμείς σ αυτόν τον κόσμο ζούμε άπλα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι θέμα που μας απασχολεί και θα μας κάνει να νιώσουμε καλύτερα αν απαλλαγούμε από αυτό εκτός αυτού κανείς δεν σου είπε ότι κλαίμε κιόλας απλά αναφέρουμε ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρα η υπομονή χωρίς αποτελέσματα. Δεν προσβάλαμε κανέναν. Το μόνο που έκανα είναι να αναφέρω ότι η γυμναστική και η διατροφή δεν πρόκειται να φέρουν αποτελέσματα σ αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

Για τις φωτο που λες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι περιστατικά ήταν. Μόνο 1 ένα θυμάμαι που δεν ήταν γυναικομαστια για κανέναν λόγο.

----------


## Ponyr1der

εμένα η ρωγα δν ειναι τοσο μυτερη οπος ενα προηγουμενο παιδι μιας και το φερε η κουβεντα απλωσ ειναι και λιγο μαλακη πος να το πω
περσυ ηταν χειροτερα αλλα εχω χασει καποια κιλα γι αυτο αλλα σιγουρα πρεπει να ναι εφηβικη γυναικομαστια γιατι κατι νιωθω πισω απο τη θηλη
οσο για τα παραπανω σχολια σου εγω ανεφερα εδω τον προβληματισμο μου για το ολο σκηνικο διοτι δν η8ελα να επισκεφτω γιατρο απλως καποιες συμβουλες τπτ παραπανω αλλιωσ δν θα το ανεφερα καθολου το θεμα και θα πηγαινα αμεσως επισης λεω αυτα που πιστευω εφοσον η ιδεα του προγληματισμου ειναι εντονη στο μυαλο μου δν μπορω να την αποβαλλω και ναι θα το ξαναπω ισως δεν ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα για εσενα 
αλλα ισως ειναι για μενα επειδη δεν εχω βιωσει κατι ακομα που θα μου φανει πολυ μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο αυτο ωστε να μην το δεινω σημασια
επισης κατι ακυρο το ψακσα το θεμα και σε κσενα φορυμ και ακουσα οτι με την καταλληλη διατροφη,ασκηση,αεροβικη,τροφες που μειωνουν τα οιστρογονα 
κατι πρασινα τσαι ελεγε  :01. Razz:  και με χαμηλο bf% το προβλημα λυνετε ? ισχυει τπτ τετοιο? κσερω οτι μου απαντησες και παραπανω απλως μου τα ελεγες καπως γενικα και οτι χρειαζεται υπομονη και χρονο.Απλως θελω να ξερω αμα μπορω να κανω οτιδηποτε ειτε να καταλαβω αν τελικα εχω προβλημα ι οχι 
μεσω συμβουλων απο το φορυμ... αν δεν γινεται καλως
δεν εχω σκοπο να παω σε γιατρο γι αυτο και ηρθα εδω.... τελοσπαντον ισως εγινα ενοχλητικος κατα καποιο τροπο,με τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα μαλλον 8α ειναι τησ ηλικιασ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ponyr1der

> Και εσύ για πες μας πως και τα γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από μας? Ο καθένας έχει το ψυχολογικό του. Εσύ μπορεί να θες να κάνεις κοιλιοπλαστικη γιατί μαζεύεις λίπος στην κοιλιά και δεν φεύγει, μπορεί να θες να κάνεις πλαστική στην μύτη σου ή στα αυτιά σου κ.ο.κ.
> Η γυναικομαστία και λίγη να υπάρχει ενοχλεί εσένα μπορεί να σε ενοχλεί κάτι άλλο. Πρόσεχε τις παρομοιώσεις που κάνεις για τα κλάματα και τις 16χρονες γκόμενες δεν είναι σωστές από έναν μοντερετορ γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε άτομα που γράφουν στο φορουμ και μπορεί να προσβάλλεις κάποιον χωρίς να το θες.
> Ξέρουμε πως είναι η ζωή και ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά πράγματα δεν ζούμε σε μια ουτοπία και εμείς σ αυτόν τον κόσμο ζούμε άπλα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι θέμα που μας απασχολεί και θα μας κάνει να νιώσουμε καλύτερα αν απαλλαγούμε από αυτό εκτός αυτού κανείς δεν σου είπε ότι κλαίμε κιόλας απλά αναφέρουμε ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρα η υπομονή χωρίς αποτελέσματα. Δεν προσβάλαμε κανέναν. Το μόνο που έκανα είναι να αναφέρω ότι η γυμναστική και η διατροφή δεν πρόκειται να φέρουν αποτελέσματα σ αυτό το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Για τις φωτο που λες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι περιστατικά ήταν. Μόνο 1 ένα θυμάμαι που δεν ήταν γυναικομαστια για κανέναν λόγο.


εγω δεν ξερω καν αμα εχω γιαυτο θελω να πεσω σε λιπος πρωτα τι να πω ... λογικα πρεπει να χω αλλα εχω μια ελπιδα οτι ειναι λιπος γιατι τα τελευταια 3 χρονια κανω πολυ ασχημη διατροφη.. και ισως να επηρεασε αυτο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και εσύ για πες μας πως και τα γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από μας? Ο καθένας έχει το ψυχολογικό του. Εσύ μπορεί να θες να κάνεις κοιλιοπλαστικη γιατί μαζεύεις λίπος στην κοιλιά και δεν φεύγει, μπορεί να θες να κάνεις πλαστική στην μύτη σου ή στα αυτιά σου κ.ο.κ.
> Η γυναικομαστία και λίγη να υπάρχει ενοχλεί εσένα μπορεί να σε ενοχλεί κάτι άλλο. Πρόσεχε τις παρομοιώσεις που κάνεις για τα κλάματα και τις 16χρονες γκόμενες δεν είναι σωστές από έναν μοντερετορ γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε άτομα που γράφουν στο φορουμ και μπορεί να προσβάλλεις κάποιον χωρίς να το θες.
> Ξέρουμε πως είναι η ζωή και ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά πράγματα δεν ζούμε σε μια ουτοπία και εμείς σ αυτόν τον κόσμο ζούμε άπλα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι θέμα που μας απασχολεί και θα μας κάνει να νιώσουμε καλύτερα αν απαλλαγούμε από αυτό εκτός αυτού κανείς δεν σου είπε ότι κλαίμε κιόλας απλά αναφέρουμε ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρα η υπομονή χωρίς αποτελέσματα. Δεν προσβάλαμε κανέναν. Το μόνο που έκανα είναι να αναφέρω ότι η γυμναστική και η διατροφή δεν πρόκειται να φέρουν αποτελέσματα σ αυτό το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Για τις φωτο που λες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι περιστατικά ήταν. Μόνο 1 ένα θυμάμαι που δεν ήταν γυναικομαστια για κανέναν λόγο.


αν δει κανεις τον τρόπο που γράφεις καταλαβαίνει και την ψυχοσύνθεση σου όταν καθομαι και κανω αναλύσεις επι των αναλύσεων και εσυ περα βρέχει και μου λες για τα ψυχολογικα σου ενω αναθεμα και αν διάβασες τι λεμε σε όλο αυτο το τόπικ , αν μη τι άλλο δείχνει αγενεια και θες μασημενη τροφη χωρίς να ψάξεις , στο ίδιο τοπικ επειδη βαριέσαι λες και είναι υποχρεωμένος κανένας να σε λύσει το πρόβλημα , ενω εδω ότι γράφω και γω και ο καθένας είναι καλοπροαίρετα να βοηθήσουμε 

και δεν νιωθω ότι σε προσβαλω γιατι δεν σε ξερω είσαι ενα νικ νειμ που απο πίσω μπορει να είναι οποιοσδηποτε ενω εγω γράφω επώνυμα , οπότε ποιός προσβαλει ποιόν , εμένα με λένε ηλία εσένα μπορει να σε λένε πελοπίδα,  επαμεινώνδα , γιωργο,  νικο κοκ , οπότε δεν ξερω καν σε ποιόν απευθύνομαι , θα μας πείς στο τελος οτι υπάρχει και εμπάθεια στο πρόσωπό σου ?

οποτε αφου λες οι προηγούμενες φωτο δεν είναι κατι σοβαρό , εγω τα δάχτυλα μύρισα να ξερω πως είσαι εσύ?

όσο για το που γνωρίζω απο ψυχολογικα ? ενα θα πω εδω και 30 χρόνια έχω δει παιδια που στα 17 τους ζυγιζαν 130  κιλα , η είχαν γυναικομαστια πραγματικη  και είχαν σοβαρο ψυχολογικο πρόβλημα και τους βοήθησα να το ξεπεράσουν , καταλαβαίνω τι περνούσαν και πόσο άλλαξε η ζωή τους μετα , αλλα τελικα κάποιες σοβαρες περιπτωσεις ούτε σε γιατρο πήγαν ούτε τιποτε έστρωσαν, 1-2 περιπτωσεις πηγαν σε γιατρο και τους έδωσε κατι αντιοιστρογόνα  και κατι λίγο που έμεινε απλα δεν τους απασχολούσε , αλλα είχα και φίλους που έκαναν επέμβαση μετα απο χρηση αας , οπότε κατι ξερω και γω για να λέω περισσότερο απο σενα που απλα ξέρεις απο τον εαυτό σου και ακόμα δεν έκανες τιποτε ώστε να γνωρίζεις πως ξεπερνιέτε

----------


## V1P

> εγω δεν ξερω καν αμα εχω γιαυτο θελω να πεσω σε λιπος πρωτα τι να πω ... λογικα πρεπει να χω αλλα εχω μια ελπιδα οτι ειναι λιπος γιατι τα τελευταια 3 χρονια κανω πολυ ασχημη διατροφη.. και ισως να επηρεασε αυτο


τι υψος έχεις κιλα και ηλικια ? ε άμα δεν κάνεις γυμναστική άλλο αυτό, η διατροφή δεν μετράει τόσο όταν είσαι σε νεαρή ηλικία εκτός αμα εισαι 25 και άνω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δοκίμασα γυμναστική και διατροφη και δεν είδα διαφορά γι αυτό απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικό.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εμένα η ρωγα δν ειναι τοσο μυτερη οπος ενα προηγουμενο παιδι μιας και το φερε η κουβεντα απλωσ ειναι και λιγο μαλακη πος να το πω
> περσυ ηταν χειροτερα αλλα εχω χασει καποια κιλα γι αυτο αλλα σιγουρα πρεπει να ναι εφηβικη γυναικομαστια γιατι κατι νιωθω πισω απο τη θηλη
> οσο για τα παραπανω σχολια σου εγω ανεφερα εδω τον προβληματισμο μου για το ολο σκηνικο διοτι δν η8ελα να επισκεφτω γιατρο απλως καποιες συμβουλες τπτ παραπανω αλλιωσ δν θα το ανεφερα καθολου το θεμα και θα πηγαινα αμεσως επισης λεω αυτα που πιστευω εφοσον η ιδεα του προγληματισμου ειναι εντονη στο μυαλο μου δν μπορω να την αποβαλλω και ναι θα το ξαναπω ισως δεν ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα για εσενα 
> αλλα ισως ειναι για μενα επειδη δεν εχω βιωσει κατι ακομα που θα μου φανει πολυ μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο αυτο ωστε να μην το δεινω σημασια
> επισης κατι ακυρο το ψακσα το θεμα και σε κσενα φορυμ και ακουσα οτι με την καταλληλη διατροφη,ασκηση,αεροβικη,τροφες που μειωνουν τα οιστρογονα 
> κατι πρασινα τσαι ελεγε  και με χαμηλο bf% το προβλημα λυνετε ? ισχυει τπτ τετοιο? κσερω οτι μου απαντησες και παραπανω απλως μου τα ελεγες καπως γενικα και οτι χρειαζεται υπομονη και χρονο.Απλως θελω να ξερω αμα μπορω να κανω οτιδηποτε ειτε να καταλαβω αν τελικα εχω προβλημα ι οχι 
> μεσω συμβουλων απο το φορυμ... αν δεν γινεται καλως
> δεν εχω σκοπο να παω σε γιατρο γι αυτο και ηρθα εδω.... τελοσπαντον ισως εγινα ενοχλητικος κατα καποιο τροπο,με τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα μαλλον 8α ειναι τησ ηλικιασ


γι αυτο λεω στο τελος τιποτε δεν είναι και τζαμπα καιει η λάμπα , εφοσον είναι λιγότερο απο το παιδι που το λες και δεν το λες προδιάθεση δεν είναι ο ορισμός της γυναικομαστιας μην τρως άδικα το μυαλό σου τρωγε σωστα αποφευγοντας σαβούρες κανε και προπόνηση σωστη και αν δεν φύγει η επιδεινωθει τότε πας σε γιατρο , οι περισσότερες παρόμοιες περιπτωσεις φευγουν μονες 

αλλα ακόμα και αυτα που τρωμε λογω χημικων και μεταλλαγμένων τροφων προκαλούν διάφορες παρενέργειες , προσέχοντας όμως και αποφευγοντας κυρίως τα ζωικα λιπαρα και σε συνδιασμο με άσκηση και χαμηλο ποσοστο λίπους υποχωρουν τα συμπτωματα , γιατι τα οιστρογόνα θέλουν λίπος , γι αυτο οι γυναίκες όταν χανουν υπερβολικα το λίπος τους διαταράσονται οι ορμόνες τους

----------


## Ponyr1der

> τι υψος έχεις κιλα και ηλικια ? ε άμα δεν κάνεις γυμναστική άλλο αυτό, η διατροφή δεν μετράει τόσο όταν είσαι σε νεαρή ηλικία εκτός αμα εισαι 25 και άνω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δοκίμασα γυμναστική και διατροφη και δεν είδα διαφορά γι αυτό απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικό.


ειμαι 1.76 και 66-65-67 κιλα καπου εκει λογικα πρεπει να χω .... δεν ειναι τραγικο επειδη σχετικα ειμαι αδυνατος γυμναστικη εννοειτε πως κανω 8 χρονια βασκετ παω και γυμναστηριο ελαχιστες φορες για χρονικα διαστηματα

----------


## Ponyr1der

> γι αυτο λεω στο τελος τιποτε δεν είναι και τζαμπα καιει η λάμπα , εφοσον είναι λιγότερο απο το παιδι που το λες και δεν το λες προδιάθεση δεν είναι ο ορισμός της γυναικομαστιας μην τρως άδικα το μυαλό σου τρωγε σωστα αποφευγοντας σαβούρες κανε και προπόνηση σωστη και αν δεν φύγει η επιδεινωθει τότε πας σε γιατρο , οι περισσότερες παρόμοιες περιπτωσεις φευγουν μονες 
> 
> αλλα ακόμα και αυτα που τρωμε λογω χημικων και μεταλλαγμένων τροφων προκαλούν διάφορες παρενέργειες , προσέχοντας όμως και αποφευγοντας κυρίως τα ζωικα λιπαρα και σε συνδιασμο με άσκηση και χαμηλο ποσοστο λίπους υποχωρουν τα συμπτωματα , γιατι τα οιστρογόνα θέλουν λίπος , γι αυτο οι γυναίκες όταν χανουν υπερβολικα το λίπος τους διαταράσονται οι ορμόνες τους


αυτο θα κανω αμα δν δω αποτελεσματα τι να πω κριμα

----------


## vaggan

> Γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum.
> 
> 
> Βλέπω να μιλάνε άτομα για το θέμα τα οποία δεν έχουν ιδέα για την κακή ψυχολογία που μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα, ανασφάλειες κ.ο.κ
> η λέξη υπομονή και φράσεις όπως "άμα ρίξεις τα ποσοστά λίπους σου θα δεις ότι δεν θα υπάρχει τίποτα" ή "δούλεψε κατακλινη και βάρη γενικά" δεν υπάρχουν σ αυτήν την κατηγορία γιατί μόνο κακό μπορούν να προκαλέσουν και ακόμη περισσότερη απελπισία και κακή ψυχολογία . Άμα δεν βλέπεις διάφορα με την διατροφή και το αερόβιο από ένα σημείο και μετά θα απελπιστείς θα αρχίσεις να μην τρως καθόλου και μόνο κακό θα κάνεις στον εαυτό σου. Τα βάρη μπορούν να αυξήσουν την μυική μάζα του στήθους σου άλλα ο αδένας και το λίπος θα πιέζονται προς τα πάνω και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το στήθος θα φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο και πιο άσχημο. Όλα αυτά τα γράφω καθαρά από προσωπική εμπειρία και για τα βάρη μου τα έχει πει γιατρός πλαστικός που ήταν γνωστός μου, με την γυμναστική δεν λύνεται το θέμα. Αυτό το πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ και είναι ιδιαίτερα ψυχοφθόρο. Εγώ είμαι 21 χρονών 1.94 ύψος και 85-6 κιλά το θέμα το έχω από τα 12 μου και έκανα υπομονή περιμένοντας να υποχωρήσει. Ήμουν από μικρός στον αθλητισμό περνώντας από διάφορα αθλήματα όπως τεννις, κολυμβηση, μπασκετ και έκανα και κάποιες φόρες γυμναστήριο. Ο σωματότυπος μου ειναι λεπτός με ανοιχτές πλάτες και ώμους γενικά με μεγάλο κορμό με αδύνατα άκρα (σώμα κολυμβητή ας πούμε), ό,τι και να είχα δοκιμάσει πάντα φαινόμουν γυμνασμένος σε όλα τα σημεία εκτός από το στήθος. Πήρα την απόφαση να πάω στον γιατρό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω πριν ένα χρόνο και μου είπε ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να απαλλαγώ από αυτό είναι η εγχείρηση όπου κοστίζει 2000ε το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι τεράστιο άλλα είναι υπαρκτό . Ελπίζω στο κοντινό μέλλον να γίνει η εγχείρηση και να τελειώνω μ αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> 
> Δεν πρέπει να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πρέπει να απευθυνόμαστε σε ειδικό. Η εικόνα μας επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία μας.
> 
> υ.γ. Επίσης ξέχασα να προσθέσω στο παραπάνω ποστ μου ότι τα άτομα που δεν έχουν ενηλικιωθεί(μέχρι 18-19 χρόνων) να κάνουν υπομονή γιατί υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υποχωρήσει από μόνο του όποτε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπει νυστέρι όταν είναι στην εφηβεία.


μηπως μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο να σε δουμε και εμεις γιατι με το να λεμε δεν γινεται τιποτα

----------


## kostas_m

@Ponyr1der και @V1P ναι συμφωνώ για την υπομονή ότι είναι δύσκολο ... μακάρι να μπορούσα να σας πω και εγώ τα προβλήματα που έχω που αν είχα μόνο γυναικομαστία θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος !

ΝΑΙ είναι δύσκολο να την αποκτήσεις αλλά τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις ; το νεανικό σώμα μέχρι να γίνει άντρας θέλει χρόνο πως θα το κάνουμε ; 

@V1P κατά την πείρα μου ως διαχειριστής ιστοσελίδων ένα μέλος κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό όταν λέει στο πρώτο του θέμα μέσα σε κάποιο άρθρο χωρίς ένα γεια αλλού αλλά κατευθείαν σε επίθεση στα λεγόμενα ενός άρθρου και χωρίς καν να γνωρίζει αυτά τα μέλη που πάει να τους μιλήσει ... ήταν ή παλιό μέλος ή ενεργό μέλος με κόλπα στην IP ή άτομο που απλά έχει όρεξη για τσακωμούς , αν δεν είσαι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω ηρέμησε λίγο τον τόνο σου και σεβάσου όλους μας και πες με διακριτικότητα αυτά που θες να υποθούν .

Όλοι είμαστε εδώ για 1)να περνάμε καλά 2)να βοηθάμε τους άλλους 3) να μαθαίνουμε πράγματα 

δεν είναι σωστή η επίθεση ή η επιβολή γνώμης αυτό το τελευταίο το λέω γενικά σε όλους 

ηρεμία όλοι τα ίδια λέμε αλλά δεν το κοιτάζουμε με καλή ματιά το θέμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## V1P

> @Ponyr1der και @V1P ναι συμφωνώ για την υπομονή ότι είναι δύσκολο ... μακάρι να μπορούσα να σας πω και εγώ τα προβλήματα που έχω που αν είχα μόνο γυναικομαστία θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος !
> 
> ΝΑΙ είναι δύσκολο να την αποκτήσεις αλλά τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις ; το νεανικό σώμα μέχρι να γίνει άντρας θέλει χρόνο πως θα το κάνουμε ; 
> 
> @V1P κατά την πείρα μου ως διαχειριστής ιστοσελίδων ένα μέλος κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό όταν λέει στο πρώτο του θέμα μέσα σε κάποιο άρθρο χωρίς ένα γεια αλλού αλλά κατευθείαν σε επίθεση στα λεγόμενα ενός άρθρου και χωρίς καν να γνωρίζει αυτά τα μέλη που πάει να τους μιλήσει ... ήταν ή παλιό μέλος ή ενεργό μέλος με κόλπα στην IP ή άτομο που απλά έχει όρεξη για τσακωμούς , αν δεν είσαι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω ηρέμησε λίγο τον τόνο σου και σεβάσου όλους μας και πες με διακριτικότητα αυτά που θες να υποθούν .
> 
> Όλοι είμαστε εδώ για 1)να περνάμε καλά 2)να βοηθάμε τους άλλους 3) να μαθαίνουμε πράγματα 
> 
> δεν είναι σωστή η επίθεση ή η επιβολή γνώμης αυτό το τελευταίο το λέω γενικά σε όλους 
> ...


δεν είμαι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, ούτε όρεξη για τσακωμούς έχω εννοείται. Απλά επειδή το έχω ψάξει μόνο στην εφηβεία μπορεί κάποια θεραπεία να κάνει δουλειά και να φέρει ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα όταν διαμορφωθεί το σώμα σου και ενηλικιωθείς δύσκολα θα αλλάξει κάτι. Έχω γνωστούς που έχουν κάνει την συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση και έκαναν πολύ καιρό υπομονή.
Τέσπα θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη αν έγινα κάπως επιθετικός, απλά από τα 17 μου έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετή γυμναστική και πάλι στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν βλέπω διαφορά μόνο στα ποσοστά λίπους έβλεπα και λόγο προσωπικής προσπάθειας ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι η γυμναστική δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## kostas_m

@V1P τότε όλα καλά φίλε μου , και επειδή έχεις και εσύ προσωπικό θέμα με αυτό είναι λογικό να αντιδράς έτσι απλά μερικές φορές κάνοντας υπομονή σε κάποια άτομα περνάει και όχι ότι περνάει σε όλους βέβαια  :01. Wink: 

κάποια πράγματα μόνο η ιατρική επιστήμη τα διορθώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό αν όχι πλήρες...

Σε κανέναν μας δεν αρέσει αυτή η κατάσταση -->  :08. One Laugh: 

γιατί μας φέρνει σε κατάσταση ψυχολογικού αδιέξοδου είτε φτάνουμε κατάθλιψη είτε εκφραζόμαστε βίαια είτε φτάνουμε σε άλλες ακραίες καταστάσεις , πολύ απλά συνιστώ για λίγο καιρό την υπομονή από εκεί και έπειτα αν είσαι ενήλικος πάρε την ζωή στα χέρια σου και τρέξε για τον εαυτό σου όσο αυτό γίνεται αν και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις γιατί οι γιατροί είναι ακριβοί μην σκας παραπάνω αξία έχει η ψυχή σου παρά το σώμα ... τι να το κάνεις το σώμα αν είσαι κακόψυχος ; έναν με καλή καρδιά τον θέλουν πολλοί ακόμα και αν δεν έχει μπράτσα και είναι 40 κιλά όλο κι όλο όμως έναν που είναι με κακή καρδιά λίγοι τον θέλουν ασχέτως πόσα μπράτσα και λεφτά έχει.

Ευχαριστώ για το διάβασμα και καλή ξεκούραση των ματιών σας  :01. Razz: 

*αν είσαι ανήλικος καλύτερα συζήτησε το με τους γονείς σου με ψυχραιμία χωρίς φωνές  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> @V1P τότε όλα καλά φίλε μου , και επειδή έχεις και εσύ προσωπικό θέμα με αυτό είναι λογικό να αντιδράς έτσι απλά μερικές φορές κάνοντας υπομονή σε κάποια άτομα περνάει και όχι ότι περνάει σε όλους βέβαια 
> 
> κάποια πράγματα μόνο η ιατρική επιστήμη τα διορθώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό αν όχι πλήρες...
> 
> Σε κανέναν μας δεν αρέσει αυτή η κατάσταση --> 
> 
> γιατί μας φέρνει σε κατάσταση ψυχολογικού αδιέξοδου είτε φτάνουμε κατάθλιψη είτε εκφραζόμαστε βίαια είτε φτάνουμε σε άλλες ακραίες καταστάσεις , πολύ απλά συνιστώ για λίγο καιρό την υπομονή από εκεί και έπειτα αν είσαι ενήλικος πάρε την ζωή στα χέρια σου και τρέξε για τον εαυτό σου όσο αυτό γίνεται αν και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις γιατί οι γιατροί είναι ακριβοί μην σκας παραπάνω αξία έχει η ψυχή σου παρά το σώμα ...* τι να το κάνεις το σώμα αν είσαι κακόψυχος ; έναν με καλή καρδιά τον θέλουν πολλοί ακόμα και αν δεν έχει μπράτσα και είναι 40 κιλά όλο κι όλο όμως έναν που είναι με κακή καρδιά λίγοι τον θέλουν ασχέτως πόσα μπράτσα και λεφτά έχει.*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το διάβασμα και καλή ξεκούραση των ματιών σας 
> ...


έτσι ακριβως είναι ακόμα και οι φαινομενικα τέλειοι βρίσκουν ατελειες στον εαυτό τους , αν κάποιος έχει άσχημη φατσα και δεν μπορει να την διορθωσει τι να κάνει δηλαδη να αυτοκτονήσει? ευτυχώς όμως στην ζωή αν κάποιος έχει τις προδιαγραφες μπορει να πάρει αυτο που πραγματικα θέλει αν ξερει να το διεκδικήσει , ούτε με το όμορφο σώμα και το τέλειο γίνετε , ούτε με τους μυς αν ό άλλος είναι τενεκές και βλέπουμε γυναίκες αιδιάρες με άντρες που δεν είναι όμορφοι και όμως αυτες περνανε καλα μαζί τους και τα κουκλιά οι άντρες μπορει να κυκλοφορουν με όμορφες αλλα για το θεαθηναι και τις τσαλακώνουν άλλοι , πράματα που τα βλέπουμε και τα ζούμε τι να λέμε τωρα

----------


## Ponyr1der

φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια υπαρχει?? η εχει παρενεργιες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ενοείτε οτι υπάρχει εφόσον όμως κριθεί απαραίτητο , το είπαμε και πιο πάνω εδω μεσα και γενικότερα δεν κάνει να μιλάμε και να δίνουμε φαρμακευτικές αγωγές , τα φάρμακα ακόμη και σε κάποιον να κάνουν καλό δεν σημαίνει ότι αντιδρούν όλοι το ίδιο , γι αυτο χορηγούνται κατόπιν ιατρικής γνωμέτευσης εφόσον κριθεί απαραίτητο και όταν κάτι είναι θέμα χρόνου να φύγει , εύκολα ο γιατρός δεν θα πεί φαρμακευτική χορήγηση 

δεν είναι καραμέλες για το βήχα , ακόμη και σε καθε φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα γράφει κατόπιν ιατρικής συνταγής , απλα και κατανοητά

----------


## Ponyr1der

μαλιστα....τεινω να πω πως  τλκ εχω γυνο εχω ποσο καιρο εχω πεσει 5 κιλα και δν ειδα διαφορα οταν σφιγω το στηθος ινε πετρα εκτος απο την χαλαροση δερματοσ της ρογας και ακριβως πισω τησ εχω κατι μεσα δν ειναι ομοιομορφο πρεπει να ναι ο αδενας καμια σχεση με κρεας που πιανεις στην κιλια σαν να μαζεπσε αλατα ειναι   :01. Razz: P λοιπον αμα κανω καμια γυμναστικη 8α βελτιω8ει η μπα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Την γυμναστική αν την κανεις μόνο καλο έχει να σε κάνει και όχι μόνο γι αυτο το λόγο και το αν θα κάνει δουλειά η όχι θα φανεί στη πορεία δεν υπάρχει λόγος προβλέψεων γιατι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις και διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι

----------


## Ponyr1der

μαλιστα...αμα χασω λιπος δν θα δω μια βελτιωση εστω λιγη? η δεν εχει σχεση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καντο και θα δεις , μπορει να χάσεις λίπος κ να ξεχωρίζει μικρότερο αλλα πιο έντονα όπως σε μερικούς αγωνιστικούς η μπορει και να χαθεί , γι αυτο είπα πριν ανάλογα με την περίπτωση κ το άτομο ! Δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε μεντιουμ να πει πως θα γίνει στο μέλλον ! Η προπόνηση με βάρη ένα φυσικό αθλητή πάντα βοηθάει κ στη μείωση λίπους κ μεταβολισμό αλλα κ στο ορμονικο σύστημα , εσένα το πόσο θα σε βοηθήσει ιδού η Ρόδος ηδου το πήδημα ! Αλλιώς οποίος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει 10 μέρες κοσκινιζει με τα άμα δουλειά δεν γίνετε ακόμα κ να πει κάποιος εμένα με έφυγε σε λίγους μήνες  δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση

----------


## Ponyr1der

ωρεα επειδη με βαρη δν μπορω να κανω δν εχω και ουτε γυμναστιριο μπορω να παω μπορεις να μου πεις ασκησεις για το σπιτι εννοω αμα σου ειναι ευκολο να μου δωσεις ενα προχειρο προγραμμα με το τι να κανω στο σπιτι και καθε ποσο και για ποση ωρα προχειρα δλδ για να ξεκινισω να δοκιμαζω....

----------


## kostas kou

γεια σας, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τουσ πιο εμπειρους αν αυτο ειναι γυναικομαστια...
γυρο απο την ρωγα εχω λιπος καμια φορα η ρογα μου ειναι σκληρη και φαινεται οκ αλλες φορες ειναι χαλαρη και δειχνει ασχημα :01. Sad: ,θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει την γνωμη του?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ωρεα επειδη με βαρη δν μπορω να κανω δν εχω και ουτε γυμναστιριο μπορω να παω μπορεις να μου πεις ασκησεις για το σπιτι εννοω αμα σου ειναι ευκολο να μου δωσεις ενα προχειρο προγραμμα με το τι να κανω στο σπιτι και καθε ποσο και για ποση ωρα προχειρα δλδ για να ξεκινισω να δοκιμαζω....


στο σπίτι μπορείς να κάνεις κάμψεις ίσια και με ψηλά τα πόδια , μονόζυγο, κοιλιακούς , πρόγραμμα στο σπίτι δεν γίνετε αν δεν υπάρχει κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός αλλα και γνώσεις , το πιθανότερο για εναν μη γνώστη απο προπόνηση και έμπειρο να σακατευτεί 
στο σπίτι μπορει να γυμναστει σωστα μόνο κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία απο προπόνηση και ξέρει τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζετε ώστε να τον έχει προκειμένου να γυμναστει σωστα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> γεια σας, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τουσ πιο εμπειρους αν αυτο ειναι γυναικομαστια...
> γυρο απο την ρωγα εχω λιπος καμια φορα η ρογα μου ειναι σκληρη και φαινεται οκ αλλες φορες ειναι χαλαρη και δειχνει ασχημα,θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει την γνωμη του?


στις φωτο αυτες δεν δείχνει καθόλου γυναικομαστία και αυτο πρέπει να το ξέρεις και εσυ , άλλο αν νιώθεις σκληρες τις ρόγες να πρήζονται και να πονάνε , αυτο είναι ορμονικό μπορεί να φυγει και να είναι παρωδικό , η αν αρχίζει να μαζεύει λίπος και νερο και να δείχνει έντονα στο ματι τότε μιλάμε για αρχή γυναικομαστίας , έτσι όπως δείχνει στις φωτο δεν μπορει κανείς να καταλάβει γιατι δεν φαίνετε κατι τέτοιο

----------


## kostas kou

δεν ποναω καθολου στις ρογες απλα πως να το πω οταν ανατριχιαζω πχ ειωαι πιο σκληρες απο αλλες φορες και δειχνουν μικροτερες να τονισω οτι πιο παλια πριν αρχησω να γυμναζομαι φαινοταν πιο ασχημα,ισως και να εχω αγυμναστο στηθης και να περνω δυσκολα εκει...

----------


## Ponyr1der

> στο σπίτι μπορείς να κάνεις κάμψεις ίσια και με ψηλά τα πόδια , μονόζυγο, κοιλιακούς , πρόγραμμα στο σπίτι δεν γίνετε αν δεν υπάρχει κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός αλλα και γνώσεις , το πιθανότερο για εναν μη γνώστη απο προπόνηση και έμπειρο να σακατευτεί 
> στο σπίτι μπορει να γυμναστει σωστα μόνο κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία απο προπόνηση και ξέρει τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζετε ώστε να τον έχει προκειμένου να γυμναστει σωστα


αυτο που λενε οτι αμα μειωσεις τα οιστρογονα με διατροφη φευγει ειναι μπουρδες?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι ειναι μπουρδες...μεσω διατροφης θα πεσουν λιγο μεσω χασιμο λιπους..αλλα και παλι ποση θα ναι η μειωση αυτη...Γενικα αμα ειναι εφηβικη,μην περιμενεις πολλα ακομα κι απο φαρμακα.Υπαρχουν καποιοι ελαχιστοι που εχουν δει βελτιωση σε εφηβικη με το ai ATD,αλλα οπως ειπα ελαχιστοι.

Ρωτα το μελος Mpozos,ειδε διαφορα ειπε.

----------


## Ponyr1der

> Ναι ειναι μπουρδες...μεσω διατροφης θα πεσουν λιγο μεσω χασιμο λιπους..αλλα και παλι ποση θα ναι η μειωση αυτη...Γενικα αμα ειναι εφηβικη,μην περιμενεις πολλα ακομα κι απο φαρμακα.Υπαρχουν καποιοι ελαχιστοι που εχουν δει βελτιωση σε εφηβικη με το ai ATD,αλλα οπως ειπα ελαχιστοι.
> 
> Ρωτα το μελος Mpozos,ειδε διαφορα ειπε.


οποτε η εφηβικη γυνο δν βελτιωνεται ουτε με γυμναστικη ουτε με χασιμο λιπους παρα ελαχιστα ετσι? 
οποτε η 8α φυγει μονη της η νυστερι?

----------


## Mordekaiser

Γεια σας νομίζω οτι έχω γυναικομαστία εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## michaello

[QUOTE=chr04;73400]Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είμαι γιατρός και εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν δίνει ιατρικές συμβουλές.

Ενδεικτικά και μόνο 

http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=39210

αναφέρει ότι η μεγένθυση και η ευαισθησία στους μαστούς ίσως να είναι ένα σύμπτωμα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλα

να στε σιγουροι οτι ετσι ειναι ....

----------


## michaello

> δεν χρειαζεται να πας σε καμια φιρμα απλως να πας σε καποιον που εχει κανει αυτο το πραγμα πολλα χρονια κ ξερει τα μυστικα του πραγματος, οπως και σε καθε αλλο γιατρο.
> 
> αυτο που εχω ακουσει για την γυναικομαστια ειναι οτι το πιο δυσκολο σημειο της επεμβασης ειναι να διατηρηθουν οι ρωγες ζωντανες, ουσιαστικα οι ρωγες ειναι νεκρες και ατροφικες πανω σε ενα σωμα αλλα αν κοπει η ροη του αιματος σε αυτες τοτε ουσιαστικα δεν θα εχεις ρωγες.
> 
> εχω ακουσει οτι γινονται αρκετα τετοια οταν κανουν επεμβαση γυναικομαστιας κ στο τελους μενουν με απλο δερμα αντι για ρωγα!! 
> δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα με αυτο αλλα και παλι οσο ναναι δεν θα θελε κανεις να χασει κ τις ρωγες του σε μια επεμβαση
> 
> γενικα ομως θεωρειται απλη επεμβαση


εχω ανοιξει ρωγα επειδη ειχα γαλα το οποιος ειχ για καποιο λογ πηξει και μετα απο 20 λεπτα και αφου ανοιξανε ολη τηνρωγα εκοψαν το πηγμενο γαλα και μου την εραψαν ξανα ...απλα ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλη απο την αλλη

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πωωω ρε φιλε,εσυ πρεπει να κολυμπαγες στην προλακτινη :02. Shock: 

Ειχες κανει ορμονολογικες?

----------


## Mpozos

17 χρονών πρώην παχύσαρκος <60 % bf. τώρα είμαι  85 κιλά 1,78 ύψος και περίπου 14-15 % bf με το μάτι. 



εδώ σφίγγω το στήθος. 

 







τι λέτε έχω γυναικομαστία ;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

yes it is...ειχες πει και για γρομπαλακια οποτε...

----------


## Κώστας Σ.

Γεια σας πιστευω, νομιζω οτι εχω καποιο θεμα με την γυναικομαστια μπορειτε να δειτε την φωτογραφια μ και να μου πειτε οσοι γνωριζεται;

----------


## antonis_kall

Παιδια καλησπερα... εχω κανει επεμβαση γυναικομαστια 2 φορες... η μια ηταν περυσι και η αλλη φετος...φετος εκανα για να διορθωθουν οι τομες κτλ..πιο πολυ αισθητικη επεμβαση.. εχω ενα μηνα που εκανα και το αποτελεσμα δε με ικανοποιει... κυριος λογος ειναι το μεγεθος των θηλων... εννοω οτι μ φαινονται καπως μεγαλες.. σορρυ αν ακουγεται λιγο αστειο αλλα γ μενα ειναι σοβαρο.. δεν νομιζω να μικρυνει στη συνεχεια... εχει περασει ενας μηνας οποτε παιρνει σιγα σιγα την τελικη μορφη... η διαμετρος ειναι 5 cm... τι λετε? :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad:

----------


## amateur666

αδερφε εμενα ειναι γυρω στο 3,5  με 4...οχι δεν προκειται να μικρύνουν...λογικα αν του πεις να σου τις μικρυνει πρεπει να γινεται ..λεφτα να εχεις κ ολα γινονται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## antonis_kall

> αδερφε εμενα ειναι γυρω στο 3,5  με 4...οχι δεν προκειται να μικρύνουν...λογικα αν του πεις να σου τις μικρυνει πρεπει να γινεται ..λεφτα να εχεις κ ολα γινονται


Ευχαριστω φιλε... Υποτιθεται οτι τη δευτερη φορα θα τις μικρυνε.. Δεν ξανακανω με τιποτα..!!

----------


## apostolos78

> αδερφε εμενα ειναι γυρω στο 3,5  με 4...οχι δεν προκειται να μικρύνουν...λογικα αν του πεις να σου τις μικρυνει πρεπει να γινεται ..λεφτα να εχεις κ ολα γινονται


Φίλε έμεινες ευχαριστημένος;Σε ποιόν γιατρό πήγες;

----------


## apostolos78

Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να την κάνω άμεσα,έχει καταντήσει κοροϊδία!Είναι τελικά μαστικός αδένας και δε φεύγει όσο και να γραμμώσω! 




> Ευχαριστω φιλε... Υποτιθεται οτι τη δευτερη φορα θα τις μικρυνε.. Δεν ξανακανω με τιποτα..!!


Επειδή τελικά θα την κάνω την επέμβαση θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις απ'το γιατρό και την όλη διαδικασία...
Αν δεν επιτρέπεται να πεις δημόσια,στείλε σε παρακαλώ pm.

----------


## ControllFreak

Μην ανχωνεστε παιδια σημερα εκανα την επεμβαση,οπιος εχει του προτεινω να την κανει το μονο θεμα ειναι το οικονομικο κατα τα αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα 1 μιση ωρα χειρουργειο και βγαινεις την ιδια μερα,μονο λιγοι 
πονοι μετα την εγχειρηση που ευελπιστω σε 3-4 μερες θα φυγουν.

----------


## Mpozos

πόσο σε κόστισε η επέμβαση; εγώ θα κάνω του χρόνου.

----------


## boutser

εχω ακουσει απο 1500 εως 3000 €

----------


## Dimitrispri

Καλησπέρα παιδιά !
Πριν από μια εβδομάδα έκανα την επέμβαση Σε πλαστικό χυρουργο!
Όμως  πρώτα με έστειλε σε ενδοκρινολόγο να με εξετάσει,εκει έκανα κάποιες 
Εξετάσεις(αίματος,υπέρηχο μαστων) και αυτός μου έδωσε το οκ για να κάνω την επέμβαση !!
Όλο το κόστος ήταν  2300!αναλογα με την περίπτωση μπορεί λιγότερο ή περισσοτερο..

----------


## Mpozos

Πωωωω τι είπες τώρα μεγάλε πόνεσε η καρδιά μου.. 2300! 
2300 χρόνια δεν παίζει να κάνω την επέμβαση. εξάλου μπορείς να το κάνεις συστολή αν έρθεις με κρύα επαφή η ανατριχιάσεις. 

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 

BTW εγώ δεν είχα γυναικομαστεία. Είχα μαζικό αδένα στο αριστερό στήθος ( 3.7 εκατοστά ) και ( 3,3 εκατοστά ) στο δεξί στήθος.

----------


## Ponyr1der

παιδια οσοι δν εχετε γυνο ειστε ευλογιμενοι πραγματικα ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο σε επηρεαζει στην ζωη 
δεν υπαρχει

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω νομίζω ότι το ποσό δεν είναι εξωφρενικό, για να εξαλείψεις ένα ανατομικό ζήτημα.





> Πωωωω τι είπες τώρα μεγάλε πόνεσε η καρδιά μου.. 2300! 
> 2300 χρόνια δεν παίζει να κάνω την επέμβαση. εξάλου μπορείς να το κάνεις συστολή αν έρθεις με κρύα επαφή η ανατριχιάσεις. 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.





> παιδια οσοι δν εχετε γυνο ειστε ευλογιμενοι πραγματικα ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο σε επηρεαζει στην ζωη 
> δεν υπαρχει


Εγω που έχω δει σε 2 ατομα με μεγάλο θέμα, το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν άψογο.
Αναμένουμε τις δικές σου εντυπωσεις!




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά !
> Πριν από μια εβδομάδα έκανα την επέμβαση Σε πλαστικό χυρουργο!
> Όμως πρώτα με έστειλε σε ενδοκρινολόγο να με εξετάσει,εκει έκανα κάποιες 
> Εξετάσεις(αίματος,υπέρηχο μαστων) και αυτός μου έδωσε το οκ για να κάνω την επέμβαση !!
> Όλο το κόστος ήταν 2300!αναλογα με την περίπτωση μπορεί λιγότερο ή περισσοτερο..

----------


## Dimitrispri

Το  χειρουργείο κράτησε 40 λεπτά περίπου , με τοπική αναισθησία και μέθη 
Και εφυγα την ίδια μέρα !!δεν πονάει πολύ, τις δυο πρώτες μέρες πήρα μερικά depon!!
Το αποτέλεσμα παρόλο που ειναι νωρίς ειναι πολύ καλό 
Και πιστεύω αξίζε ο κόπος και τα χρήματα !!!

----------


## Ponyr1der

τσεκαρετε και πειτε μου αμα εχω γυνο

----------


## Ponyr1der

αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει την γνωμη του θα το εκτιμουσα για τις παραπανω φοτο

----------


## kostas kou

ετσι οπως το βλεπω δεν εχεις φιλε,αλλα αμα δεν σου ειναι κοπος βγάλε καμια φωτο απο πιο μακρυα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ponyr1der

οριστε κι αλλες φοτο
για πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Απο ο,τι φαινεται,πρεπει να υπαρχει αδενας απο πισω...σε πρωιμο σταδιο.Βεβαια τραβα κ στο γιατρο να μιλησετε και να σου πει στα σιγουρα.
Μπορεις να το σιγουρεψεις κ μονος σου...αν πιασεις γρομπαλακια πισω απο τη ρωγα...αν εχεις τοτε ειναι γυναικομαστια χωρις αμβισβητηση.

----------


## Ponyr1der

> Απο ο,τι φαινεται,πρεπει να υπαρχει αδενας απο πισω...σε πρωιμο σταδιο.Βεβαια τραβα κ στο γιατρο να μιλησετε και να σου πει στα σιγουρα.
> Μπορεις να το σιγουρεψεις κ μονος σου...αν πιασεις γρομπαλακια πισω απο τη ρωγα...αν εχεις τοτε ειναι γυναικομαστια χωρις αμβισβητηση.


θυμαμαι απο τα 13-14 το ειχα τωρα ειμαι 17 και δεν εχει φυγει 
μαλλον θα κανω επεμβαση γιατι η γυνο με επειρεαζει στη ζωη μου σε βαθμο που δεν φανταζεσαι

----------


## kostas kou

δεν νομιζω να εχεις φιλε μου απλα εχεις αγυμναστο στηθος,τι ασκησεις κανεις?

----------


## Ponyr1der

> δεν νομιζω να εχεις φιλε μου απλα εχεις αγυμναστο στηθος,τι ασκησεις κανεις?


αγυμναστο στηθος?
8 χρονια μπασκετ παω αδερφε ιψος εχω  1.79 1.80 και ειμαι 71 κιλα 
οχι οτι ειναι γυμνασμενο αλλα ι ρωγα πεταγεται οχι το γυρω γυρω
αυτο σπανεια το βλεπεις ακομα και σε χοντρους ....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καμια σχεση δεν εχει το "εχεις αγυμναστο στηθος"....εδω εχει να κανει με τη ρωγα...ffs

----------


## Ponyr1der

> Καμια σχεση δεν εχει το "εχεις αγυμναστο στηθος"....εδω εχει να κανει με τη ρωγα...ffs


οποτε και μακροχρονια γυμναστικη να κανω το στηθος 8α φουσκωνει και η ρογα θα μενει καγκελο η και το  αντιθετο 
αμα χασω κιλα θα φενεται χειροτερα αρα μια ειναι η λυση....

----------


## kostas kou

συνεχισε την γυμναστικη,κανε πιεσης με αλτηρες,το στηθος ειναι δυσκολη ομαδα,η ρωγα σου ειναι μητερη αλλα επιμενω δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια...

----------


## Ponyr1der

> συνεχισε την γυμναστικη,κανε πιεσης με αλτηρες,το στηθος ειναι δυσκολη ομαδα,η ρωγα σου ειναι μητερη αλλα επιμενω δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια...


ωραια ομως θα βελτιωθει η ρογα?
το θεμα μου εκει ειναι οχι οτι θελω φουσκομενο στηθος 
το μονο που θελω ειναι να μην πεταγεται η ρογα 
το στηθος μου δεν ειναι αγυμναστο υπαρχει μυς 
απλος δεν φαινεται καλα στην φοτο αλλα η ρογα εκει καγκελο 
αμα χασω 10 κιλα ισως μειωθει?

----------


## kostas kou

φιλε η ρογα ειτε χασεις 10 κιλα ειτε παρεις ετσι θα εναι,δεν ειναι θεμα γυναικομαστιας,
σε αλους ειναι πλακα η ρογα και ας εχουν πολλα κιλα και σε αλους ειναι καπως μυτερη.

----------


## Ponyr1der

> φιλε η ρογα ειτε χασεις 10 κιλα ειτε παρεις ετσι θα εναι,δεν ειναι θεμα γυναικομαστιας,
> σε αλους ειναι πλακα η ρογα και ας εχουν πολλα κιλα και σε αλους ειναι καπως μυτερη.


μα αυτο ειναι ι γυναικομαστια γι αυτο δεν φουσκωνει η ρογα?

----------


## kostas kou

δεν φουσκωνει η ρογα, δεν ειχεις λιπος στο στηθος μονο η ρογα σου πεταει αυτο μονο με επεμβαση διωρθωνετε

----------


## Ponyr1der

> δεν φουσκωνει η ρογα, δεν ειχεις λιπος στο στηθος μονο η ρογα σου πεταει αυτο μονο με επεμβαση διωρθωνετε


ε ναι αρα εχω puffy nipples γυναικομαστια με αλλα λογια ....

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

puffy nipples δεν είναι γυναικομαστία.

----------


## Ponyr1der

> puffy nipples δεν είναι γυναικομαστία.


oποτε δεν εχω?
τοτε γιατι ειναι ετσι το στηθος μου

----------


## kostas kou

αυτο σου λεμε ρε φιλε δεν εχεις,απλα εχεις καπως μητερη ρογα

----------


## Ponyr1der

> αυτο σου λεμε ρε φιλε δεν εχεις,απλα εχεις καπως μητερη ρογα


αρα ειμαι ατυχος....αυτο δεν διορθωνετε ετσι ?
μονο με πλαστικη?

----------


## kostas kou

ναι με πλαστικη μονο αν και θεωρω οτι αν γυμνασεις κιαλο το στηθος σου θα φαινεται καλυτερο

----------


## Ponyr1der

> ναι με πλαστικη μονο αν και θεωρω οτι αν γυμνασεις κιαλο το στηθος σου θα φαινεται καλυτερο


λες αμα αρχισω προγραμμα ογκου να φουσκωσει το στηθος μου και να χαθει αυτη η μυτερη οψη?

----------


## Ponyr1der

αλλα εχω δει και στο ιντερνετ οτι οι μυτερες ρογες ειναι απο την γυναικομαστια ρε
απλος δεν εχω πολυ λιπος δεν ξερω πραγματικα το κεφαλι μου παει να σπασει με αυτην την κατασταση

----------


## kostas kou

δεν θα χαθει ισως να δειχνει πιο μικρη,μια χαρα σωμα εχεις γυμνασου και κανε καλη διατροφη,ποσο χρωνων εισαι αδερφε?

----------


## Ponyr1der

> δεν θα χαθει ισως να δειχνει πιο μικρη,μια χαρα σωμα εχεις γυμνασου και κανε καλη διατροφη,ποσο χρωνων εισαι αδερφε?


ειμαι 17 οι ρογες μου ηταν πλακα μεχρι που στα 15 ξαφνικα εγιναν ετσι

----------


## nick8

πρόσφατα έχασα αρκετά κιλά (ήμουν 92 κιλά και σε 3,5 μήνες πήγα στα 77.5 κιλά με ποσοστό λίπους 12.5% , ύψος 1,83 και ηλικία 18 χρονών). Όταν είμουν υπέρβαρος είχε μεγάλα και κωνικά βυζιά και νόμιζα ότι είχα γυναικομαστία. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω τις γνώμες σας σχετικά με την περίπτωση μου καθώς το μόνο που με φοβίζει πλέον είναι ότι κάποιες στιγμές το δέρμα μου είναι χαλαρό με αποτέλεσμα οι ρόγες μου να είναι πολύ μεγάλες και να φαίνεται σαν να έχω βυζία(γυναικομαστία) και άλλες στιγμές το δέρμα μου είναι σφικτό και είμαι μια χαρά.(οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες την ίδια μέρα διαφορτικές ώρες)


Αυτές είναι όταν έχω σφικτό δέρμα

----------


## nick8

Αυτές είναι όταν έχω χαλαρό δέρμα

----------


## kostas kou

Δεν εχεις γυναικομαστια φίλε μου απλα εχασες πολλα κιλα σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα,συνεχισε την προπονηση σου και κανε ποιοτικη διατροφη και θα εχεις πολυ καλο σωμα,εισαι και μολις 18 ετων πράγμα που σημαινει οτι το σωμα σου ακομα χτιζεται ευκολα  :01. Wink:

----------


## pepito



----------


## Mpozos

για γυναικομαστία δεν πιστεύω, αλλά μαζικός αδένας υπάρχει σίγουρα εκεί μέσα! κάνε έναν υπέρηχο φιλε, φθηνός είναι!

αν δεις πιο πάνω στις φώτο τις δικές μου (σελιδα 28 ), δεν ειχα γυναικομαστία! περίπου όμοια είναι

----------


## pepito

> για γυναικομαστία δεν πιστεύω, αλλά μαζικός αδένας υπάρχει σίγουρα εκεί μέσα! κάνε έναν υπέρηχο φιλε, φθηνός είναι!
> 
> αν δεις πιο πάνω στις φώτο τις δικές μου (σελιδα 28 ), δεν ειχα γυναικομαστία! περίπου όμοια είναι


τισ ειδα φιλε μου που μπορω να το κανω?και τελικα τι εκανεσ εσυ σου εφυγε τελειως???

----------


## Mpozos

Κάντε στην βιο ιατρική, υπάρχουν παντού τέτοια κέντρα. υπερηχογράφημα στήθους. τίποτα δεν έκανα φίλε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει που έχω βυζί. το έχω αποδεχτεί. το τρικ που κάνω είναι να το ερεθίζω και έρχεται στα ίσα του! οπότε χαλαρά.

----------


## pepito

> Κάντε στην βιο ιατρική, υπάρχουν παντού τέτοια κέντρα. υπερηχογράφημα στήθους. τίποτα δεν έκανα φίλε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει που έχω βυζί. το έχω αποδεχτεί. το τρικ που κάνω είναι να το ερεθίζω και έρχεται στα ίσα του! οπότε χαλαρά.


να σαι καλα φιλε και γω το ειχα αποδεχθει αλλα βαρεθηκα λιγο τωρα στα 30αντα και ψαχνομαι

----------


## pepito

g

----------


## Mpozos

ευχαριστώ! πληροφοριακά δεν υπάρχει θεραπευτική αγωγή να λύσει "οριστικά" το πρόβλημα μας. μόνο με επέμβαση φεύγει και το κόστος κυμαίνετε από <1800, εώς < 3000ευρό.

----------


## pepito

> ευχαριστώ! πληροφοριακά δεν υπάρχει θεραπευτική αγωγή να λύσει "οριστικά" το πρόβλημα μας. μόνο με επέμβαση φεύγει και το κόστος κυμαίνετε από <1800, εώς < 3000ευρό.


ωραια πραγματα το καταλαβαινω εδω ο γιατρος που μίλησα για να σε δει μονο θελει 100ε

----------


## rey1989

η γνώμη μου ειναι εκτός απο αυτά που σου ειπε ο mpozos να δοκιμάσεις να πέσεις χαμηλά σε bf να δεις πως θα φαίνεται 
δε νομίζω πως χρειάζεται 100% επεμβαση , μπορεί απλά να κρατάς λίπος εκεί.  :08. Toast:

----------


## antonis1989

egw exw pathei gynecomastia meta apo farmaka,dn me enoxlei to emfanisiako eksalou dn fainetai polu alla exoun perasei 2 xronia kai akoma ponaw.ekana prosfata eksetaseis k exw oistrogona 38.6 kai prolaktini 22.2.exw paei se 50 endokrinologous alla kaneis dn exei antimetwpisei ksana gynecomastia apo steroeidi.an kapios kserei kanena giatro pou na exei gnwsi sto thema parakalw peite mou


****Γράφε Ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ****

----------


## kalifitos

Το προβλημα μου αυτο δημιουργηθηκε απο την εφηβεια κ μετα απο οτι θυμαμαι.. Ειμαι 36 χρονων, ειμαι 1.78 και 73 κιλα.. Ασχολουμε με το τον αθλητισμο απο πολυ μικρος, ωστοσο το προβλημα που με ενοχλει εχει να κανει με το στηθος μου... Οτι και ασκησεις κ να εχω δοκιμασει ειναι παντα χαλαρο.Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εκανα εντονη αεροβια με μεγαλες αποστασεις τρεξιματος και ποδηλατο, αλλα αποτελεσμα κανενα. Εδω κ 2 μηνες ξεκινησα κ cross fit ελπιζοντας οτι αυτο το ειδος γυμναστικης θα με βοηθουσε, ωστοσο το προβλημα παραμενει..Γενικα εχω ενα καλο σωμα, ωστοσο στην περιοχη του στηθου υπαρχει μια χαλαρωση, που την θεωρω λιγο ανεξηγητη και πιστευω πλεον οτι η γυμναστικη δεν μπορει να το λυση..
Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης λοιπον.. Οταν βγαινω απο το μπανιο το στηθος μου (ας μου επιτραπει κ η εκφραση, η θηλη μου,) ειναι σφιχτη κ "μαζεμενη".. Μολισ ηρεμισω λιγο και ζεσταθει το σωμα μου, σε χρονο μηδεν χαλαρωνει ολη η περιοχη αυτη και ταυχρονα μεγαλωνει με αντιαισθητικο τροπο.. Παρατηρω γενικα οταν κρυωνω γενικως η περιοχη αυτη "μαζευει", ενω οταν ζεστενετε μεγαλωνει..
Σε θεματα ασκησεων εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, οποτε θα ηθελα να μου προτεινετε αν ξερετε κατι εσεις..
Να παω σε ειδικο? και αν ναι σε τι ειδικο???
σας παραθετω κ τις αναλογες φοτο.. Η διαφορα εγινε βαζοντας λιγο παγακι στη περιοχη στη δευτερη φοτο
, ,

----------


## Ponyr1der

φιλε μου και εγω το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα εχω.Εχεις γυνο αλλα σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο οπως κι εγω αυτο δεν αλλαζει μονο με νυστερια
δυστυχως.Οποτε αποδεξου το και αγαπα το σωμα σου η εαν δεν αντεχεις νομιζω οτι μονο το χειρουργιο θα σε σωσει.Παντος εισαι μια χαρα δν φενεται ασχημα πιο πολυ στο μυαλο σου ειναι επειδη σου εχει δημιουργηθει αυτη η ιδεα.

----------


## kalifitos

Ευχαριστω φιλε για την απάντηση σου.. Σε τι γιατρό προτινεις να παω, ώστε να πάρω μια γνώμη;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ponyr1der

εννοειτε πως θα πας σε εναν καλο ενδοκρινολογο 
τωρα εσυ θα τον βρεις

----------


## kostas kou

παιδία καλησπέρα, στο εξωτερικό παιζει πολυ ενα προιόν το Gynexin ξερετε αν κάνει δουλεία?
εχω και εγω γύναικομαστια αν και πολοι μου λένε οτι δεν εχω αλλα δεν μου αρέσει το στήθος μου η περιοχή της ρόγας εχει λίπος

----------


## zoulou

Το ιδιο εχω και εγω λιπος στην περιοχη του στηθους αλλα no clue για καποιο σκευασμα που να βοηθησει....

----------


## rey1989

> παιδία καλησπέρα, στο εξωτερικό παιζει πολυ ενα προιόν το Gynexin ξερετε αν κάνει δουλεία?
> εχω και εγω γύναικομαστια αν και πολοι μου λένε οτι δεν εχω αλλα δεν μου αρέσει το στήθος μου η περιοχή της ρόγας εχει λίπος


έχεις δοκιμάσει να ρίξεις χαμηλά το bodyfat σου ?ισως κρατάς παραπάνω σε εκείνη την περιοχή , μηπως παλιά ησουν παχύς ?
στην δική μου περίπτωση οταν ειχα χάσει τα πρώτα κιλά το στήθος μου ηταν άστα να πάνε , νόμιζα οτι ήθελε θεραπία για να φτιάξει και τώρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση 
ξέρω δε θα εισαι σε τέτοια κατάσταση αλλα θέλω να πω οτι καμια φορά το bodyfat μας ξεγελάει , ειδικά αν κρατάμε λιπος σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία παραπάνω απο άλλα 
κάπου ειχα δει ενα πίνακα που εξηγούσε γιατι κρατάμε άλλοι στο στήθος , άλλοι στα χέρια , άλλοι στην κοιλιά αλλα τώρα δεν θυμάμαι , ειναι και πρωί , αν θυμηθώ θα σου στείλω pm

δες για να καταλάβεις αν και ειναι λιγο παλιά , τώρα γινεται ακόμα καλύτερο με τον καιρό.




σχετικά με το gynexin , δεν το γνωρίζω , *αλλά* 
βλέποντας στο site το before-after δίχνει ενα χοντρό κύριο που ξεφούσκοσε το στήθος , δηλαδή αυτά ηταν το πρόβλημα του ? καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω , αν έκανε δίαιτα ίσως να μην είχε "βυζί"
εγω οταν ημουν 130 κιλά ειχε ενα βυζί έτοιμο να ταίσω τα παιδιά ολου του κόσμου γάλα κ τώρα τιποτα  :01. ROFL: 

εγω θα σου έλεγα να το ψάξεις , ίσως να κάνει δουλειά , αλλα ταυτοχρόνος να βεβαιωθείς οτι δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις αυτό που δεν σου αρέσει χωρίς σκευάσματα (σε περίτπωση που σκεφτείς κ κάτι άλλο..)

----------


## geodiak111

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Επειδη ενδιαφέρομαι να κανω εγχειρηση για γυναικομαστια που δυστυχως ανεπτυξα ,μηπως καποιος συναθλητης γνωριζει κανεναν ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟ που ειδικευεται σε αυτο?
Καποιον που να εχει καλη φημη αναμεσα στους αθλητες.

Ευχαριστω.

Υ.Γ Αν το να αναφερθουν ονοματα (αποτελωντας ετσι εμμεση διαφημηση) αντικειται σε καποιον κανονα του forum,παρακαλω απαντηστε μου με pm.

----------


## Pappous45

> παιδία καλησπέρα, στο εξωτερικό παιζει πολυ ενα προιόν το Gynexin ξερετε αν κάνει δουλεία?
> εχω και εγω γύναικομαστια αν και πολοι μου λένε οτι δεν εχω αλλα δεν μου αρέσει το στήθος μου η περιοχή της ρόγας εχει λίπος


Αδερφε το Gynexin ειναι μια τεραστια εμπορικη απατη, στην αμερικη εχουν φαει πολλες μηνυσεις, τσεκαρε κατι απο το φορουμ του μενς χελθ γιατι στα πιο πολλα μικρα φορουμ τους αναγκαζε με μυνησεις η εταιρια και τα κατεβαζαν, επειδη το μενς χελθ  δεν ειναι ενα απλο φορουμ δεν εκβιαστηκε και αφησε το μηνυμα...διαβασε το τελευταιο

http://forums.menshealth.com/topic/63643898180338626

----------


## rey1989

> Αδερφε το Gynexin ειναι μια τεραστια εμπορικη απατη, στην αμερικη εχουν φαει πολλες μηνυσεις, τσεκαρε κατι απο το φορουμ του μενς χελθ γιατι στα πιο πολλα μικρα φορουμ τους αναγκαζε με μυνησεις η εταιρια και τα κατεβαζαν, επειδη το μενς χελθ  δεν ειναι ενα απλο φορουμ δεν εκβιαστηκε και αφησε το μηνυμα...διαβασε το τελευταιο
> 
> http://forums.menshealth.com/topic/63643898180338626


ωραίος !  :03. Thumb up: 
κ εμένα αυτό μου φάνηκε μονο κ μονο απο το site 
επίσης η διαδικασια του χειρουργείου για την γυναικομαστία απόσο ξέρω ειναι επίπονη και με κόστος , άρα λιγο δυσκολο να υπάρχει νόμιμο κατασκευασμα απο φυσικά συστατικά που να την διορθώνει , αν ηταν έτσι δεν θα έκανε κανείς χειρουργείο. Πολύ καλο για νανε αληθινό  :01. Wink: 

μου θύμησε ενα σκευασμα που και καλά έκαιγε τις κρεατοελιές  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:

----------


## Pappous45

> ωραίος ! 
> κ εμένα αυτό μου φάνηκε μονο κ μονο απο το site 
> επίσης η διαδικασια του χειρουργείου για την γυναικομαστία απόσο ξέρω ειναι επίπονη και με κόστος , άρα λιγο δυσκολο να υπάρχει νόμιμο κατασκευασμα απο φυσικά συστατικά που να την διορθώνει , αν ηταν έτσι δεν θα έκανε κανείς χειρουργείο. Πολύ καλο για νανε αληθινό 
> 
> μου θύμησε ενα σκευασμα που και καλά έκαιγε τις κρεατοελιές


Ξερεις ολοι αυτοι πατανε πανω στην απελπισια το καθενος , εχουν ενα προιον που εχει κατι συστατικα που τα βλεπουμε σε καποιους λιποδιαλυτες και σου λενε οτι στοχευουν στο στηθος!!!!! Η ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ! Εδω προσπαθουν μεσω της νανοτεχνολογιας οι επιστημονες να φτιαξουν καποια  φαρμακο που θα στοχευει αποκλειστικα στα καρκινικα κυταρα για να μην επιρεαζονται το υγιη κυταρα οπως στην χημειοθεραπεια και το παλευουν χρονια, και αυτοι εφτιαξαν το συμπληρωμα θαυμα που στοχευει κατευθειαν στα λιποκυταρα του στηθους!!!  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock: 
Αντεμε το καλο και ενα για κοιλια, κωλο, μπουτια , γαμπες κλπ κλπ κλπ :01. Razz:

----------


## kostas kou

ανεβασα μερικες φωτο για να μου πειτε γνωμες

----------


## kalifitos

> ανεβασα μερικες φωτο για να μου πειτε γνωμες


Η γνώμη μας ειναι ότι εισαι μια χαρα...

----------


## Mpozos

οτι δεν ειναι γυναικομαστία ειναι δεδομένο. φαίνεται οτι εχεις μέσα ενα μαζικό αδένα αλλα ειναι πολύ μικρός... κοντα στο εκατοστό.

μην σε ανησυχεί.

----------


## kostas kou

ξερει κανεις να μου πει μερικες συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις? ωστε να βελτιωσω το στηθος μου?

----------


## juber

καλησπέρα. Πριν 2 χρόνια έκανα πρώτη φορά θεραπεία και απέκτησα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα (γυναικομαστία) όπου και τελικά έκανα επέμβαση. Είχα μιλήσει με το γιατρό και μ είπε πως από τη στιγμή που έκανε αφαίρεση (στις θηλές) δεν θα ξανά παρουσιαζόταν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Τώρα είμαι σε θεραπεία αυτή τη στιγμή 3 εβδομάδες περίπου και έχω αρχίσει να έχω πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα ξεκίνησα να παίρνω ***** ένα την ημέρα αλλά δε βλέπω βελτίωση. Έχει κάποιος γνώση για το πρόβλημα μου? Αυτό σημαίνει πως κάθε φορά που θα κάνω θεραπεία θα εμφανίζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα? θα χρειαστεί πάλι επέμβαση? ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας

****Aπαγορευεται η αναφορά σε χημικές ουσίες****

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oταν ακολουθειτε την "ο,τι να ναι" φιλοσοφια των "εμπειρων" guru του χωρου που λεει οτι,οοοταν κι ααααμα σου παρουσιαστει θεμα,τωρα βαλε το ταδε κ το ταδε,αυτα παθαινετε.

----------


## Zeratul

είμαι 16 χρονών και έχω ενα είδος ψευδογυναικομαστίας. άρχισα κάτι ασκήσεις για σύσφηξη στήθους (knee push-ups) αλλά δεν κάνουν δουλειά. τι πρέπει να κάνω για την αποβολή του λίπους απ'το στήθος? (είμαι 1,68 και 70 κιλα)

----------


## Feth

> είμαι 16 χρονών και έχω ενα είδος ψευδογυναικομαστίας. άρχισα κάτι ασκήσεις για σύσφηξη στήθους (knee push-ups) αλλά δεν κάνουν δουλειά. τι πρέπει να κάνω για την αποβολή του λίπους απ'το στήθος? (είμαι 1,68 και 70 κιλα)


Απλά έχεις λιπος και νομίζεις πως είναι γυναικομαστία, αν θές να χάσεις λίπος από το στήθος θα πρεπει να χάσεις κιλά, δεν γίνεται να χάσεις τοπικο λίπος. Πρεπει να χάσεις από ολο το σωμα και καποια στιγμη θα υποχωρησει και από το στήθος. :01. Wink:

----------


## Zeratul

> Απλά έχεις λιπος και νομίζεις πως είναι γυναικομαστία, αν θές να χάσεις λίπος από το στήθος θα πρέπει να χάσεις κιλά, δεν γίνεται να χάσεις τοπικο λίπος. Πρεπει να χάσεις από ολο το σωμα και καποια στιγμη θα υποχωρησει και από το στήθος.


όχι ακριβώς. εχω χάσει κιλά με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σχεδόν επίπεδη κοιλιά, έχω σφίξει στην περιοχή των κοιλιακών αλλά το στήθος παραμένει το ίδιο . όπως και να χει, αν κάνω γυμναστική σύσφιξης στήθους θα μεγαλώσει, θα μείνει στάσιμο η θα ελαττωθεί και θα σκληρύνει?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Feth

> όχι ακριβώς. εχω χάσει κιλά με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σχεδόν επίπεδη κοιλιά, έχω σφίξει στην περιοχή των κοιλιακών αλλά το στήθος παραμένει το ίδιο . όπως και να χει, αν κάνω γυμναστική σύσφιξης στήθους θα μεγαλώσει, θα μείνει στάσιμο η θα ελαττωθεί και θα σκληρύνει?


Βαλε φωτογραφίες για να δουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάς, προφανώς είναι έτσι επειδή είναι αγυμναστο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειτε λιπος,ειτε αδενας με λιπος,εφοσον δεν υποχωρει με χασιμο κιλων η μονη λυση ειναι η πλαστικη...λιποαναρροφηση.Απλα,λιτα κ απεριττα.

Με τη γυμναστικη γυμναζεις τον θωρακικο,οχι την περιοχη γυρω απο τη ρωγα που ειναι το προβλημα.Οποτε δε θα λυσει το προβλημα,ουτε θα το κανει χειροτερα...χειροτερα θα γινει στην περιπτωση που εμφανιστει ορμονικο θεμα κ ανισορροπια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου , είναι νορμάλ σ αυτη την ηλικία να πρήζετε ο αδένας και ακόμη και να βγάζει ενα υγρο σαν γάλα , απλα προσέχεις την διατροφή σου αποφεύγοντας κυρίως ζωικά λιπαρα και απλούς υδατάνθρακες , γυμνάζεσαι κανονικά με βάρη και αερόβια και θα δείξει ο καιρός , είναι πολύ νωρίς να μιλάμε για αγωγές φαρμακευτικές η επεμβάσεις

----------


## Zeratul

> Βαλε φωτογραφίες για να δουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάς, προφανώς είναι έτσι επειδή είναι αγυμναστο.



οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες, εχει κανεις να προτεινει διατροφη και ασκησεις μπας και φυγει τωρα που ακομα αναπτυσσομαι? (16 ετων) ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και ευχαριστω τις συμβουλες που μου δωσατε παραπανω

----------


## Feth

Πιστευω πως είναι τοπικο λίπος, παρόλο που γράφεις πως η κοιλιά σου είναι επιπεδη παραπάνω, έχεις βλέπω αρκετό λιπος. Προσπαθησε να χάσεις κανα κιλό να δείς αν είναι τοπικο λιπος, αλλιώς πάνε σε κάποιον γιατρό για να εισαι σιγουρος :01. Wink:

----------


## Valentino Rossi

Δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι γυναικομαστία, απλά λίπος . Γενικά έχεις λίπος πάνω σου και δεν είσαι αυτό που λέμε γραμμωμένος, ώστε να απομονώσουμε την περιοχή του στήθους κ να πούμε ναι υπάρχει θέμα εδω. Η επίπεδη κοιλιά δε λέει κάτι. Για μένα κάνε λιπομέτρηση, πιάσε ένα καλό ποσοστό λίπους και φυσικής κατάστασης και αν δεις ότι δεν υποχωρεί το πρόβλημα. Τότε ψάξτο για παραπέρα

----------


## vaggan

γυναικομαστεια καραμπινατη ειναι και φιλε αν θες να απαλαγεις απο αυτην εχεις να κανεις πολλα περισσοτερα απο το να χασεις μονο λιπος χανωντας λιπος το απλα θα την κανεις μικροτερη αλλα το προβλημα θα παραμεινει δεν ειναι μονο θεμα λιπους αν ηταν ο καθε παχουλος θα ειχε το ιδιο θεμα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ απλα είναι τα πράματα , είναι και τα δύο και λίπος και ο αδένας έχει ενα θέμα , λόγω και της ηλικίας που όπως είπα είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο ακόμη και σε άτομα που δεν έχουν υψηλό ποσοστό λίπους !!
το έχω δεί πολλες φορες το έργο ακόμη και ο ανηψιός μου που για την ηλικία του δεν έχει πολύ λίπος και με έλεγε πρίν κανένα χρόνο ότι το στήθος του πονούσε και πρηζόταν και ενω τον έκανα πλάκα στην αρχή μετα τον είπα να μην το πειράζει καθόλου και θα φύγει απο μόνο του όπως και έγινε

απλα όταν αυτα τα συμπτώματα συνδυάζονται και απο σωματότυπο τύπου αχλάδι (δηλαδη απο την μέση και κάτω να ανοίγει και να συσωρεύετε λίπος στην περιφέρεια) και υψηλό ποσοστό λίπους είναι πιο έντονα και αργούν να φύγουν 

και είπα απλα στην αρχή γιατι χρειάζετε απλα προπόνηση με βάρη και διατροφή όπως κάνει ο καθένας που θέλει όχι απλα να χάσει βάρος αλλα να χάσει λίπος , καθαρή διατροφή δηλαδή και ελαφρα υποθερμιδική , γιατι αυτο που βλέπω είναι ο σωματότυπος έχει την προδιάθεση 

για επεμβάσεις και τέτοια ούτε λόγος σ αυτη την ηλικία δεν χρειάζετε και πάλι μπορεί να ξαναβγεί , αλλα δεν νομίζω και κανένας γιατρός να δώσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή για τετοια περίπτωση , αν δεν εξαντληθούν οι νορμάλ τρόποι που είναι η διαιατα και η προπόνηση 
και δίαιτα όχι λιμοκτονίας αλλα όπως είπα , γιατι απαγορεύετε σε εφήβους οι δίαιτες λιμοκτονίας και που δεν παρέχουν τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά

όχι πανικός και όλα διορθώνονται , μόνο του σπανού τα γένια δεν γίνονται , όλα τα άλλα με λίγότερη η περισσότερη προσπάθεια γίνονται

----------


## kmixalhs

> Ειτε λιπος,ειτε αδενας με λιπος,εφοσον δεν υποχωρει με χασιμο κιλων η μονη λυση ειναι η πλαστικη...λιποαναρροφηση.Απλα,λιτα κ απεριττα.
> 
> Με τη γυμναστικη γυμναζεις τον θωρακικο,οχι την περιοχη γυρω απο τη ρωγα που ειναι το προβλημα.Οποτε δε θα λυσει το προβλημα,ουτε θα το κανει χειροτερα...χειροτερα θα γινει στην περιπτωση που εμφανιστει ορμονικο θεμα κ ανισορροπια.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο 

Στα 16 μου είχα το ίδιο θέμα αλλά σε πολύ χειρότερη μορφή.

Το καλύτερο είναι πλαστική η λιποαναρρόφηση δεν αξίζει διότι μετά θα κρέμονται τα δέρματα οποτε θα χρειαστεί επέμβαση για να φύγουν τα περιττά δέρματα και μετά από ένα άλφα διάστημα πολύ γυμναστική για να δέση. :01. Wink: 

Μην το αφήσεις έτσι είναι καλό να το διορθώσεις από τώρα πάντα  
φιλικά

----------


## xarman

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ! Κατ' αρχάς, είμαι 24 ετών 1.83 ύψος, 80 κιλά και στη σημερινή μου μέτρηση έχω 22.2% λίπος. Εδώ και 3 μήνες γυμνάζομαι με σκοπό την αύξηση της μυϊκής μάζας 4 μέρες τη βδομάδα. 1η μέρα στήθος - τρικέφαλα, 2η πλάτη - δικέφαλα, 3η πόδια, 4η ώμους και λίγο τρικέφαλα. Παίζω στα 4 σετ και 8 επαναλήψεις σε όσες ασκήσεις κάνω, πλην των ποδιών όπου παίζω 4 σετ 12 επαναλήψεις για γράμμωση (υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι λάθος π το κάνω αλλά εν πάση περιπτώση). Πάντα προηγείται 10 λεπτά διάδρομος όπου τρέχω 2 χλμ.

Διατροφή δν έχω σταθερή (όντας φαντάρος), αλλά προσπαθώ να λαμβάνω πρωτεϊνη και υδατανθράκες (έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω). Ενδεικτικά το πρωί τρώω 1 μπολ με βρώμη και γάλα, μετά την προπόνηση κάνω ένα σέικ το οποίο περιέχει 400 ml γάλα, 2 αυγά ωμά, 2 κσ μέλι, 2 κσ ταχίνι και 2κσ νεσκουικ. Τέλος το βράδυ τρώω ενα μπολάκι γιαούρτι με μέλι, μήλο και βρώμη.

Έχω δει διαφορά στο σώμα μου αλλά εκεί που θέλω να σταθώ είναι το στήθος μου. Δεν είναι φλατ, αντίθετα υπάρχει μαζεμένο λίπος στη περιοχή της ρώγας και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω γυναικομαστία. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πιάνω ούτε γρομπαλάκι ,ούτε κάτι συμπαγές γενικότερα, ούτε πονάω όταν ψηλαφίζω τις ρώγες μου, αλλά στον καθρέφτη φαίνεται ότι πετάγονται. Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## vaggan

τα συμπτωματα οπως γρομπαλακι και πονος οφειλονται κυριως στην γυναικομαστια που αποκτιεται απο φαρμακα ξαφνικα στην περιπτωση σου λογικα προυπηρχε το θεμα σου και σε προγυμναστηριακη εποχη σωστα??βαλε μια φωτο αν μπορεις ομως

----------


## xarman

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ! Κατ' αρχάς, είμαι 24 ετών 1.83 ύψος, 80 κιλά και στη σημερινή μου μέτρηση έχω 22.2% λίπος. Εδώ και 3 μήνες γυμνάζομαι με σκοπό την αύξηση της μυϊκής μάζας 4 μέρες τη βδομάδα. 1η μέρα στήθος - τρικέφαλα, 2η πλάτη - δικέφαλα, 3η πόδια, 4η ώμους και λίγο τρικέφαλα. Παίζω στα 4 σετ και 8 επαναλήψεις σε όσες ασκήσεις κάνω, πλην των ποδιών όπου παίζω 4 σετ 12 επαναλήψεις για γράμμωση (υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι λάθος π το κάνω αλλά εν πάση περιπτώση). Πάντα προηγείται 10 λεπτά διάδρομος όπου τρέχω 2 χλμ.
> 
> Διατροφή δν έχω σταθερή (όντας φαντάρος), αλλά προσπαθώ να λαμβάνω πρωτεϊνη και υδατανθράκες (έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω). Ενδεικτικά το πρωί τρώω 1 μπολ με βρώμη και γάλα, μετά την προπόνηση κάνω ένα σέικ το οποίο περιέχει 400 ml γάλα, 2 αυγά ωμά, 2 κσ μέλι, 2 κσ ταχίνι και 2κσ νεσκουικ. Τέλος το βράδυ τρώω ενα μπολάκι γιαούρτι με μέλι, μήλο και βρώμη.
> 
> Έχω δει διαφορά στο σώμα μου αλλά εκεί που θέλω να σταθώ είναι το στήθος μου. Δεν είναι φλατ, αντίθετα υπάρχει μαζεμένο λίπος στη περιοχή της ρώγας και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω γυναικομαστία. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πιάνω ούτε γρομπαλάκι ,ούτε κάτι συμπαγές γενικότερα, ούτε πονάω όταν ψηλαφίζω τις ρώγες μου, αλλά στον καθρέφτη φαίνεται ότι πετάγονται. Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Ορίστε και 3 φωτογραφίες

http://imgur.com/MOJPsXT,96V0p2Y,I8noWrT#2

----------


## rey1989

αν χάσεις λίπος κ κουρέψεις το δάσος  :01. Mr. Green:  δεν θα σου φαίνεται πως έχεις κάτι
προσωπικά ΔΕΝ βλέπω gyno , βέβαια γιατρός δεν είμαι αλλα και να ήμουν δε θα μπορούσα να βγάλω πόρισμα πριν σε εξετάσω. 
οπότε u know the drill ,αν βιάζεσαι και δεν έχεις αρκετή υπομονή να πας 12-13% bf τότε πήγαινε δες ενα ενδοκρινολόγο να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι σου.  :01. Wink:

----------


## loufas

> οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες, εχει κανεις να προτεινει διατροφη και ασκησεις μπας και φυγει τωρα που ακομα αναπτυσσομαι? (16 ετων) ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και ευχαριστω τις συμβουλες που μου δωσατε παραπανω


Παιδια,σύμφωνα με την εμπειρια μου αυτο ειναι γυναικομαστια.
αν ο φιλος λόγο ηλικιας μπορει να εξαλείψει καλως.
δε χρειαζεται να χαϊδεύουμε παντως τα αυτιά μας.γιατι ειδα ολο το θέμα με φωτο απο παιδια που εχουν γυναικομαστια και τους λενε πολλοι κανε γυμναστικη και θα φύγει,και στήθος ειναι σαν κομμένο λεμόνι.
οχι την πικρή αληθεια να λέμε. Δεν πειραζει.
Η γυμναστικη και η διατροφη σε αυτο το θέμα δεν εχει σχεση γιατι αναπτύσσεται ενας αδένας καλοήθης. Που και να γραμμώσεις,να γινεις πέτσα θα εχεις βυζακια. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κάποιο βοήθημα απο ενδοκρινολόγο φαρμακο δηλαδη με συνταγη η το συμπλήρωμα τριβολιου που λενε κανει καποια δουλίτσα.αν και δεν νομιζω

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το σώμα με αυξημένο υποδόριο,προδιαθέτει για γυναικομαστία,δεδομένου πως ο λιπώδης ιστός είναι πλούσιος σε οιστρογόνα.Αυτό διότι το ένζυμο αρωματάση δραστηριοποιείται έντονα στο συγκεκριμένο ιστό.Τα οιστρογόνα με κύριο εκπρόσωπο τους τη βήτα οιστραδιόλη (Ε2),στέλνουν αρνητικό ερέθισμα στον υποθάλαμο για την παραγωγή GnRH και ως εκ τούτου ο HPTA καταστέλλεται.Συνεπώς ένα παχύ σώμα δείχνει πιο θηλυπρεπές και έχει γυναικομαστία οφειλόμενη σε παχυσαρκία.
Στην περίπτωση που η γυναικομαστία είναι ορμονικής αιτιολογίας λόγω χρήση ΑΑΣ,αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με ειδική αγωγή (SERM's-AI).
http://gtoul.com/?p=3228

----------


## Aristosdem

Παιδια σας χαιρετώ, παει καιρος να γραψω και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.. Εκανα το λαθος και πηρα καποιο αναβολικο φαρμακο χωρις να παρω προστατευτικα επειδη μου ειπαν οτι δεν χριαζετε για το συγκεκριμενο και απο οσο εχω διαβασει δεν χρειαζετε.. Το εχω σταματησει εδω και 2 μερες επειδη νιωθω ενοχληση στο δεξι μου στηθος ακριβως λιγο πιο πανω απο την ρογα σαν τσιμπημα, οταν το ψαχουλευω βρισκω ενα μικρο κουβαρακι δεν ξερω στα σιγουρα αν ευθύνεται το φαρμακο ι οτιδηποτε αλλο, παντως δεν υπαρχει καποια οπτικη δυσαναλογια, ουτε μιαζει με τις φωτο των παιδιων στο φορουμ ειναι εντελος επιπεδη η περιοχει της ρογας. Καποιος εμπειρος μου συνιστισαι να παρω αντιοιστρογόνα απο το φαρμακιο για να ειμαι καλυμμένος... Δεν δεν ξερω τι να κανω... Σας παρακαλω τα φωτα σας..!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ζητας γνωμες κ συμβουλες σε φαρμακευτικες ουσιες εστω κ για αντιμετωπιση ορμονικων παρενεργειων.  Δεν επιτρεπονται συζητησεις -αναφορες επ αυτων εδω. Δεν ξερω μηπως ο γιατρος μας (G. T.)  μπορει να σου δωσει καποιες γενικες συμβουλες.
Εχεις πμ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Παιδια σας χαιρετώ, παει καιρος να γραψω και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.. Εκανα το λαθος και πηρα καποιο αναβολικο φαρμακο χωρις να παρω προστατευτικα επειδη μου ειπαν οτι δεν χριαζετε για το συγκεκριμενο και απο οσο εχω διαβασει δεν χρειαζετε.. Το εχω σταματησει εδω και 2 μερες επειδη νιωθω ενοχληση στο δεξι μου στηθος ακριβως λιγο πιο πανω απο την ρογα σαν τσιμπημα, οταν το ψαχουλευω βρισκω ενα μικρο κουβαρακι δεν ξερω στα σιγουρα αν ευθύνεται το φαρμακο ι οτιδηποτε αλλο, παντως δεν υπαρχει καποια οπτικη δυσαναλογια, ουτε μιαζει με τις φωτο των παιδιων στο φορουμ ειναι εντελος επιπεδη η περιοχει της ρογας. Καποιος εμπειρος μου συνιστισαι να παρω αντιοιστρογόνα απο το φαρμακιο για να ειμαι καλυμμένος... Δεν δεν ξερω τι να κανω... Σας παρακαλω τα φωτα σας..!!


INBOX

----------


## smakis

Παιδια για δειτε λιγο τις φωτο και πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας. Εχω γυναικομαστια ή ειμαι υπερβολικος;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Έχεις συσσώρευση υποδόριου που προδιαθέτει για αυξημένη δραστηριότητα του ενζύμου αρωματάση και βήτα οιστραδιόλης.Εργαστηριακή μέτρηση θα αποκαλύψει την τιμή της Ε2 και όχι εικασίες από το internet

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Παιδια σας χαιρετώ, παει καιρος να γραψω και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.. Εκανα το λαθος και πηρα καποιο αναβολικο φαρμακο χωρις να παρω προστατευτικα επειδη μου ειπαν οτι δεν χριαζετε για το συγκεκριμενο και απο οσο εχω διαβασει δεν χρειαζετε.. Το εχω σταματησει εδω και 2 μερες επειδη νιωθω ενοχληση στο δεξι μου στηθος ακριβως λιγο πιο πανω απο την ρογα σαν τσιμπημα, οταν το ψαχουλευω βρισκω ενα μικρο κουβαρακι δεν ξερω στα σιγουρα αν ευθύνεται το φαρμακο ι οτιδηποτε αλλο, παντως δεν υπαρχει καποια οπτικη δυσαναλογια, ουτε μιαζει με τις φωτο των παιδιων στο φορουμ ειναι εντελος επιπεδη η περιοχει της ρογας. Καποιος εμπειρος μου συνιστισαι να παρω αντιοιστρογόνα απο το φαρμακιο για να ειμαι καλυμμένος... Δεν δεν ξερω τι να κανω... Σας παρακαλω τα φωτα σας..!!



Η οξανδρολόνη δεν αρωματίζει σε  βήτα οιστραδιόλη,ως παράγωγο της διύδροξυτεστοστερονης.Ως εκ τούτου,είναι νοθευμένη πιθανόν από μεθανδιενόνη που ως παράγωγο της μεθυλτεστοστερόνης έχει υψηλή οιστρογονική ιδιότητα.Λογικό,αφού το κόστος παραγωγής της μιας είναι υψηλό σε σχέση με το χαμηλό της άλλης ουσίας.

----------


## mikegad

Παιδιά την βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ,
έχω γυναικομαστία (από μικρή έως μέτρια κλίμακα) από μικρό παιδί ,πλέον στα 31 μου πήγα και επισκέφτηκα κάποιον πλαστικό χειρουργό.
Στην ουσία επιβεβαίωσε το πρόβλημα και μου είπε να επισκεφτώ ενδοκρινολόγο και να κάνω και υπέρηχο για να αποκλειστεί το ενδεχόμενο καρκίνου.
Στην επικινδυνότητα της επέμβασης  μου ανέφερε πολύ σωστά πως σε κάθε επέμβαση υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι ,από την αναισθησία ,μόλυνση κλπ.
Έχω πάρει την απόφαση να την κάνω (αν είναι εντάξει οι εξετάσεις βέβαια) παρότι τρέμω ακόμα και στο κοίταγμα μιας βελόνας ,ωστόσο ακούω διάφορα απο το στενό μου περιβάλλον που δεν θέλει με τίποτα να την κάνω πως τους αδένες δεν τους πειράζουμε γιατί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να καρκινοποιηθούν.

Σας ρωτάω λοιπόν (όσοι έχετε τέτοιες γνώσεις βέβαια) πέρα από τους γνωστούς κινδύνους κάθε επεμβάσεις ,τι άλλο μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί;
Αυξάνουμε την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης καρκίνου με μια τέτοια επέμβαση (γιατί αν την αυξάνουμε δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο); 
Πιο παλιά είχα διαβάσει ακριβώς το αντίθετο ,πως αν έχουμε γυναικομαστία είναι μεγαλύτερος ο κίνδυνος εμφάνισης καρκίνου.Τι ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Εφόσον αφαιρείς το μαζικό αδένα,δεν υπάρχει θέμα εμφάνισης πρωτοπαθούς εστίας σε ca μαστού

----------


## mikegad

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση 

Αφαιρείται όμως πάντα όλος ο αδένας η κόβεται απλά ένα τμήμα του;
Σε μένα όταν με είδε ο γιατρός μου είπε αν γίνει επέμβαση πως δεν θα κρέμεται πια το στήθος γιατί θα αφαιρεθεί το τμήμα από την θυλή και κάτω.Μαυτό καταλαβαίνω πως θα τον κόψει όλον και θα μείνει αδένας λογικά.
Θα τον ρωτήσω βέβαια και τον ίδιο αλλά αφού πάω πρώτα σε ενδοκρινολόγο , θα ήθελα και την γνώμη και άλλων που έχουν κάνει ή σκέφτονται να κάνουν την επέμβαση ,καθώς και όσων έχουν γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτό ,αφού είναι πολύ σοβαρό θέμα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Εάν η γυναικομαστία σου είναι και θέμα λιπώδους ιστού,τότε γίνεται πλαστική επέμβαση και αφαιρείται με λιποαναρόφηση και μέρος του υποδόριου ιστού.Εάν είναι ορμονικής αιτιολογίας,τότε αφαιρείται ο αδένας.Μετά μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση βήτα οιστραδιόλης για να δεις σε τι επίπεδα κυμαίνονται τα οιστρογόνα σου.Πάντως τα οιστρογόνα (στα οποία οφείλεται η ορμονική γυναικομαστία) συνάδουν και με το αυξημένο ποσοστό λίπους.Συχνά παχύσαρκοι και αγύμναστοι μεσήλικες άνδρες έχουν γυναικομαστία και γιατί ο μείζον θωρακικός είναι εντελώς χαλαρός με πολύ λίπος να τον κρύβει.

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B3%CF%85%CE%BD%...4%CE%AF%CE%B1/

----------


## mikegad

Αυτό που μου είπε ο γιατρός είναι πως θα αφαιρεθεί αδένας με τομή στην θηλή και μετά θα αφαιρεθεί το περιττό λίπος.
Θα πάω πρώτα ενδοκρινολόγο και βλέπουμε ,αυτό που με προβληματίζει πάντως είναι σε περίπτωση μη ολικής αφαίρεσης του αδένα πιθανότητα καρκινοποίησις στο μέλλον.

Βασικά έχω μπερδευτεί τελείως.Στο post #53 απ ότι καταλαβαίνω το παιδί λέει πως πέρα από τους αισθητικούς λόγους η γυναικομαστία πρέπει να αφαιρείται γιατί υπάρχει πιθανότητα πρόκλησης καρκίνου ,και γω ακούω τα ανάποδο ,μην πειράξεις τον αδένα για να μην καρκινοποιηθεί στο μέλλον.

----------


## johnsmith123

Καλησπέρα,

Πριν απο κάποια χρόνια είχα κάνει εγχείρηση γυναικομαστίας (λόγο εφηβίας όχι φαρμάκων), τοτε ήμουν ικανοποιημένος με το αποτέλεσμα εάν στο δεξί στήθος έβλεπα ένα μικρό φούσκομα. Εδώ και κάποιο καιρό κάνο "σοβαρή" γυμναστική και στήθος με ενοχλεί όλο και περισσότερο.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ακόμα μαστό? Είναι λίπος που δεν έφυγε κατα την επέμβαση και τώρα που έχω βάλει λίγο μάζα στο στήθος φαίνεται πιο άσχημο? Σκέφτομαι την επίσκεψη στο γιατρό ξανά ποία η γνώμη σας.


http://imgur.com/Kxhcg4T
http://imgur.com/vzvHCRG
http://imgur.com/9yig898
http://imgur.com/CUK7ILd
http://imgur.com/6g1wkOm

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

''ΚάνΩ σοβαρή'',δηλαδή με χρήση ΑΑΣ;

----------


## johnsmith123

> ''ΚάνΩ σοβαρή'',δηλαδή με χρήση ΑΑΣ;


Αυτά παθαίνεις εάν γράφεις βραδιάτικα με μισάνοιχτο μάτι  :01. Razz:  .

Στην ερώτηση σου όχι, όταν λέω σοβαρή γυμναστική εννοώ άρχισα να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο και να κάνω βάρη.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Κάνε ορμονικό έλεγχο,το ιατρείο από Δευτέρα θα είναι ανοιχτό για εξετάσεις

----------


## baspax1

> Κάνε ορμονικό έλεγχο,το ιατρείο από Δευτέρα θα είναι ανοιχτό για εξετάσεις


Και αυτή την εξέταση άμα ήμαστε σε νησί που μπορούμε να την κάνουμε?

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Βιοπαθολογικό εργαστήριο

----------


## Demarko7

Καλημέρα, εχω και εγώ προβλημα γυναικομαστίας. Εχω επισκεφθεί 2 πλαστικούς μέχρι τώρα. Και οι 2 μου εξηγησαν πως η επεμβαση γινεται με ολική νάρκωση, λιποαναρροφηση, και με τομή σε μορφή μισοφέγγαρου γυρω απο την θηλή για την μερική αφαιρεση του αδένα. Απουσια απο την εργασια για περιπου 7 με 10 μερες και απο κάθε αθλητική δραστηριοτητα για 6 με 8 εβδομαδες.

Την περασμενη βδομαδα μιλησα τηλεφωνικως με 3ο πλαστικο με τον κυριο ********. Βρήκα το website του τυχαια στο google και λεγεται ****

Μου είπε πως η διαδικασια που ακολουθεί αυτος είναι αναίμακτη και έχει κανει συνολικα γυρω στις 1500 επεμβασεις γυναικομαστιας με τη συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο. Επιστροφη στην εργασια σε 2 μερες και σε αθλητικες δραστηριοτητες σταδιακα μετα απο 10 μερες. Λεπτομερειες για την δικη του μεθοδο υπαρχουν στο website του. Αυτό που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι αν καποιος απο σας ή καποιος γνωστός σας έχει υποβληθεί στην μεθοδο αυτή και ποια η εμπειρια του, αν το αισθητικο αποτελεσμα τον αφησε ικανοποιημένο κτλ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Γνωρίζω τρεις γνωστούς Μρ.Ελλάς που έχουν αφαιρέσει το μαζικό αδένα.Όπως καταλαβαίνεις,δε μπορώ να δώσω στη δημοσιότητα τα ονόματα τους.

----------


## Demarko7

> Γνωρίζω τρεις γνωστούς Μρ.Ελλάς που έχουν αφαιρέσει το μαζικό αδένα.Όπως καταλαβαίνεις,δε μπορώ να δώσω στη δημοσιότητα τα ονόματα τους.


Στον γιατρο *****? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Στον γιατρο Μήτσου? 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Δεν ξέρω

----------


## beefmeup

> Στον γιατρο *****?


γεια σου φιλε, δεν κανουμε αναφορες σε link ουτε ονοματα, αφενως γιατι ειναι γκριζα διαφημιση κ αφεταιρου γιατι ο ανθρωπος αυτος μπορει να μην θελει να αναφερθει το ονομα του απο σενα σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Φίλος και συμμαθητής μου,ζήτησε από γνωστό αλλοδαπό που αγωνίζεται στη χώρα μας,το ποσό των 5.000 για αφαίρεση αμφοτερόπλευρου μαζικού αδένα.Ο πρωταθλητής,επέλεξε να επενδύσει αλλού το ποσό... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Kαι πολυ σωστα επραξε ο champ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas kou

> Kαι πολυ σωστα επραξε ο champ


οντως!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Kαι πολυ σωστα επραξε ο champ


Για αυτό θέλει σουτιέν...(!) 
Στο Ελλάντα τι σημασία έχει η υγεία,μπροστά στα μπράτσα;

----------


## beefmeup

> Φίλος και συμμαθητής μου,ζήτησε από γνωστό αλλοδαπό που αγωνίζεται στη χώρα μας,το ποσό των 5.000 για αφαίρεση αμφοτερόπλευρου μαζικού αδένα.Ο πρωταθλητής,*επέλεξε να επενδύσει αλλού το ποσό..*.





> Για αυτό θέλει σουτιέν...(!)


χαχα, 5.000 ευρω για σουτιεν παραπαει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> χαχα, 5.000 ευρω για σουτιεν παραπαει


Γι αυτό πατώνει και μετά παραπονιέται τι φταίει.Λες και οι άλλοι τρεις που έκαναν,είναι κορόιδα

----------


## beefmeup

ενταξει φιλε Γιωργο ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του..αν τωρα δεν μπορει να δεχει κ τις συνεπειες αυτων, ειναι αλλο θεμα.. οποτε ολοι ζουν με τα επακολουθα που αυτες μπορει να επιφερουν, ειτε θετικα ειναι, ειτε αρνητικα..
κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος κ το γνωθι σαυτον, λιγοι το εχουν :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Γιώργος , φαντάζομαι Διονύση , εννοεί πως στο αγωνιστικό σκέλος, όταν μιλάμε για πρωταθλητές, δεν είναι μονο το θέμα του Look όταν κάποιος έχει γύνο, αλλά υπάρχει και ουσιαστικό θέμα, καθώς στους σοβαρούς αγώνες χάνεις πόντους στον πρώτο γυρο της συμμετρίας και πετιέσαι γρήγορα εκτός, όταν υπάρχει υψηλό επίπεδο.
Δλδ δεν εχει ουσία να ρίχνεις τα λεφτά σου κάπου, όταν δεν έχεις ελπίδες σοβαρές.
Φτιάχνεις το θέμα και μετά έχεις αξιώσεις.
Αν έχω κανει λάθος εκτίμηση στην σκέψη του Γιώργου, ας με διορθώσει

----------


## beefmeup

ναι Κωστα το καταλαβα, το γνωριζω κ γω αυτο, απλα η αλληλουχια των ποστ θα μπορουσε να σχολιαστει με μια χιουμοριστικη πλευρα στην οποια κ επικεντρωθηκα περισοτερο.. :01. ROFL: 
να συμπληρωσω εδω πως το ιδιο ισχυει κ για ατομα που κατεβαινουν με κομμενες μυικες ομαδες..δεν νοειται να περιμενεις θεσεις σε αγωνες οταν σου "λειπει" ολοκληρη μυικη ομαδα, πραγμα που καπου πρεπει να ειχα αναφερει κ για την νικη του Yates σε ενα Olympia..

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Υates ηταν όμως Yates :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> ο Γιώργος , φαντάζομαι Διονύση , εννοεί πως στο αγωνιστικό σκέλος, όταν μιλάμε για πρωταθλητές, δεν είναι μονο το θέμα του Look όταν κάποιος έχει γύνο, αλλά υπάρχει και ουσιαστικό θέμα, καθώς στους σοβαρούς αγώνες χάνεις πόντους στον πρώτο γυρο της συμμετρίας και πετιέσαι γρήγορα εκτός, όταν υπάρχει υψηλό επίπεδο.
> Δλδ δεν εχει ουσία να ρίχνεις τα λεφτά σου κάπου, όταν δεν έχεις ελπίδες σοβαρές.
> Φτιάχνεις το θέμα και μετά έχεις αξιώσεις.
> Αν έχω κανει λάθος εκτίμηση στην σκέψη του Γιώργου, ας με διορθώσει



Πολύ ορθά τοποθετήθηκες,Κώστα.Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε.-

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οταν ειπες οτι τα επενδυσε αλλου τα λεφτα του,καταλαβα οτι τα εδωσε σε αλλο γιατρο φθηνοτερα.

5 χιλιαρικα ειπαμε,που νομιζει ειναι ο αλλος στο Las Vegas ή οτι ειναι ο Φουστανος? 

Aμα ψαχτει κανεις γινεται και με πααρα πολυ λιγοτερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Οταν ειπες οτι τα επενδυσε αλλου τα λεφτα του,καταλαβα οτι τα εδωσε σε αλλο γιατρο φθηνοτερα.
> 
> 5 χιλιαρικα ειπαμε,που νομιζει ειναι ο αλλος στο Las Vegas ή οτι ειναι ο Φουστανος? 
> 
> Aμα ψαχτει κανεις γινεται και με πααρα πολυ λιγοτερα


Λάθος κατάλαβες,τα έχωσε σε φάρμακα.Στο Beverly Hills,CA.

----------


## MAN0

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει κάνει επιτυχής επέμβαση να μου συστήσει σε pm με ποιον γιατρο να επικονωνήσω? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει κάνει επιτυχής επέμβαση να μου συστήσει σε pm με ποιον γιατρο να επικονωνήσω? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Απευθύνσου στον πλαστικό χειρούργο Παναγιώτη Μάνταλο (χρησιμοποίησε το όνομα μου)
Το ιατρείο του βρίσκεται στον 17ο όροφο του πύργου Αθηνών στους Αμπελόκηπους 
6944276266

----------


## Tipin

Καλησπερα,
εχω ενα θεμα εδω και χρονια απο το γυμνασιο (ειμαι 18 προς 19), παρατηρησα αυξηση του στηθους απο τοτε και τα κομπλεξ αρχισαν να φτανουν στον θεο...
υπηρξα και υπερβαρος, αλλα πλεον στα 74 κιλα που ειμαι (1,79 υψος) δεν το θεωρω πλεον νορμαλ ουτε θεωρω οτι ειναι ψευδο-γυναικομαστια λογο το οτι αν ηταν κατι τετοιο, με την απωλεια βαρους θα εφευγε και πλεον εχουν περασει χρονια απο τοτε που παρατηρησα το προβλημα και ακομα εκει αυτο. Δεν ειμαι σε θεση να κανω επεμβαση λογω οικονομικων προβληματων. Αλλα τσεκαρα οτι με την χρηση αντι-οιστρογονων (nolvadex) μειωνεται το στηθος, λενε οτι ειναι αποτελεσματικο για μερικους αλλα δεν εχει εγκριθει ως θεραπεια για το προβλημα αυτο. Δεν προκειται να τα χρησιμοποιησω αν δεν παρω εγκριση βεβαια για αυτο και ρωταω σε αυτο το φορουμ (επισης ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο το χρησιμοποιουν και οσοι θελουν να ασχοληθουν με το bodybuilding για να αποφυγουν την γυναικομαστια). Θα ρωτησεις γιατι δεν πας σε γιατρο, απλα μου ηταν πιο ευκολο να ρωτησω εδω.
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Captain

Πολυ αμφιβαλω αν θα εχει σημαντικη επιδραση αν δεν εχεις καποια ορμονικη διαταραχη. Υπαρχει μαζικος αδενας και δεν προκειται να εξαφανιστει επειδη θα μειωσεις τα οιστρογονα. Γνωμη μου ειναι αν θελεις να λυσεις οριστικα το προβλημα σου, μαζεψε χρήματα για πλαστική επεμβαση και μην πονταρεις σε ημιμετρα. Επισης, εχεις ψαξει αν καλυπτουν δημοσια νοσοκομεια αυτες τις επεμβασεις? Για αρχη να πας σε ενα γιατρο παντως.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ξεκινάς εντελώς λάθος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάρεις κανένα σκεύασμα, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι γυναικομαστια εσύ το υποθέτεις, το μόνο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να πας σε γιατρό, μόνο αυτός μπορεί να σου πει αν είναι η όχι και τι πρέπει να κάνεις, κανένας άλλος.

----------


## BBlue

Έχει κάνει κάποιος επέμβαση αφαίρεσης? Υπάρχει κάποιος καλός πλαστικός? πόσο κόστισε?

----------


## sokianos

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω μονόπλευρη γυναικομαστια από την δεξιά πλευρά αρκετά εμφανές, είμαι 26 χρόνων και νομίζω ότι έχω αργήσει για να δω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γνωρίζεται τι κόστος υπάρχει για αφαίρεση και κανέναν καλό γιατρό για να το δω σε Αθήνα ή Ηράκλειο Κρήτης;

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλησπέρα.
Φίλος μου έχει γνωστο του πλαστικό χειρούργο που κάνει στο ιατρείο την αφαίρεση των αδένων , με τοπικη ανιασθησία και έχει κάνει με επιτυχία σε αρκετούς αθλητές με θεμα γυναικομαστίας.
Η τιμή ξέρω ότι είναι κοντά στο 1000αρικο με το ειδικό γιλέκο που σου δίνουν.
Αν πας σε νοσοκομείο μεγάλο, λογικά θα είναι από 2.000 2.500 και πάνω  γιατί μπαίνουν στην μέση και τα λειτουργικά του νοσοκομείου (εξοδα αναισθησιολόγου, εισαγωγή - διαμονη κτλ).

Δες και αυτό που είχε γράψει πιο πάνω και ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος




> Απευθύνσου στον πλαστικό χειρούργο Παναγιώτη Μάνταλο (χρησιμοποίησε το όνομα μου)
> Το ιατρείο του βρίσκεται στον 17ο όροφο του πύργου Αθηνών στους Αμπελόκηπους 
> 6944276266

----------


## sokianos

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση, θα καλέσω στο κινητό αυτό , έχει προσωπική άποψη για τον συγκεκριμένο; Σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει η τιμή μιας και δεν μου περισσεύουν αλλά θέλω την υγειανμοθνπεβτσ σε προτεραιότητα. (Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πληρώσω άσκοπα λεφτά)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση, θα καλέσω στο κινητό αυτό , έχει προσωπική άποψη για τον συγκεκριμένο; Σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει η τιμή μιας και δεν μου περισσεύουν αλλά θέλω την υγειανμοθνπεβτσ σε προτεραιότητα. (Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πληρώσω άσκοπα λεφτά)


Στην θέση θα έπαιρνα σε 2-3 για να δεις αν οι τιμές συγκλίνουν ή υπάρχει απόσταση. Τα λεφτά δεν περισσεύουν ούτε στους πλουσίους  :01. Mr. Green: 
Από εκεί και πέρα, κρίνεις και αποφασίζεις.  Πάντως είναι κάτι που φτιάχνεται πλέον.

----------


## sokianos

Έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με δύο γιατρούς, να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε, παλιά είχα πάει σε ένα ενδοκρινολόγο και με είχε ενημερώσει ότι αν το ξανά φτιάξω κάποια στιγμή θα ξανά γίνει έτσι , ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; (αυτός ειναι ο λογος που δεν το προχώρησα)

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε δεν νομίζω γιατί σου αφαιρούν το 95% του αδένα (νομίζω, μην το πω με σιγουρια) και σου αφήνουν ένα 5% για να μην μπαίνει μέσα η θηλή.

----------


## sokianos

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση, πάντως η ίδια γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι με πολύ γυμναστική και απώλεια κιλών θα φτιάξει αλλά τίποτα, άρα ούτε αυτό ισχύει.

Αναμένω κόστος από τους γιατρούς για να προχωρήσω ,

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση, πάντως η ίδια γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι με πολύ γυμναστική και απώλεια κιλών θα φτιάξει αλλά τίποτα, άρα ούτε αυτό ισχύει.
> 
> Αναμένω κόστος από τους γιατρούς για να προχωρήσω ,


Δυστυχώς φίλε δεν γίνεται, οι περιπτώσεις που σου λέω δεν υπολείπονταν ούτε γυμναστικής, ούτε διαιτας, αντιθέτως είχαν τα συμπτώματα με πολυ χαμηλό ποσοστό λιπους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η αφαίρεση του αδένα είναι μια συνηθισμένη διαδικασία που όμως πρίν προχωρήσει εξετάζεται μήπως υποχωρήσει με μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή και αν δεν γίνετε και αφαιρεθεί , πάλι μπορει να εμφανιστεί αλλα πολύ πιο δύσκολα απο πρίν και υπο προϋποθέσεις όπως παρατεταμένη χρήση ανδρογόνων αλλιως δεν γίνετε εκτός αν υπάρχει ορμονικη διαταραχη και χρήζει Ιατρικής εκτίμησης
Και σαν επέμβαση όπως έχει εξελιχθεί είναι απλή ρουτίνας για τούς ειδικούς

----------


## sokianos

Το κόστος που μου είπε ένας γιατρός ήταν στα 2200 ευρώ με pal system , πάρα πολλά λεφτά δυστυχώς, γνωρίζετε αν αυτή η επέμβαση γίνεται στο δημόσιο;

----------


## sokianos

Κανείς;

----------


## Polyneikos

Μονο για ιδιωτικά γνωρίζω προσωπικά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το Δημόσιο δεν καλύπτει ούτε τα βασικά και αυτα μόνο αν έχει κάποιος καμία ιδιωτική ασφάλεια με υψηλά ασφάλιστρα
Καμία επέμβαση αλλαγής  φύλλου ισως να καλύπτουν  :01. Razz:  Αυτο αν πάει κάποιος να τον εγκρίνουν για τετοια επέμβαση , το πολύ πολύ να πουν ελα μωρέ ωραία δείχνει δε χρειάζεται

----------


## sokianos

Μία μικρή εισαγωγή για το άρθρο, δεν ξέρω αν θέλετε να το δεις τι να το διορθώσετε ότι απορία έχετε μπορείτε να με ρωτήσετε.


Κάνω αυτό το άρθρο για να βοηθήσω όσους ανθρώπους έχουν πρόβλημα με τη γυναικομαστία και δυστυχώς η μοίρα δεν τους έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να έχουν οικονομική άνεση για να πάνε στην ιδιωτική κλινική.

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα εγώ ήταν μονομερής γυναικομαστία από τη δεξιά πλευρά Η οποία δεν έφευγε με τίποτα, όταν με τίποτα είχα προσπαθήσει να αλλάξω πολύ το σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να είχα φτάσει 9% ποσοστό λίπους , πολύ καλή μυϊκή ανάπλαση άλλοι γυναικομαστία ήταν ακόμα εκεί, όπως κατάλαβα με τα χρόνια αυτό το πρόβλημα και έχω από τη μέρα που γεννήθηκα δεν ήτανε κάτι ορμονικό πρόβλημα ούτε λόγο φαρμάκων που έπαιρνα στο παρελθόν.

Πηγαίνοντας σε ιδιωτικές κλινικές που έμαθα και από δω τα λεφτά μου ζητούσαν ήταν 3.000 ευρώ έκανα ότι μπορώ για να τα βρω αυτά τα λεφτά μιας και έχω πάρα πολλά έξοδα αλλά πάντα δεν κατάφερναν να τα συγκεντρώσω , διότι το έβαζα σε δεύτερη μοίρα και γιατί και η μοίρα το έβαζε σε δεύτερη.

Φέτος το καλοκαίρι πηγαίνοντας διακοπές με την κοπέλα μου συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν κάνω κάτι για τον εαυτό μου τι εννοώ, είχα τη δυνατότητα να πάω ξενοδοχείο Αν και προσιτό η ζωή μου ήταν καλά και υγεία μου αν εξαιρέσεις το πρόβλημα , και είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι φέτος θα απαλλαχτώ από αυτόν μία και καλή.

Έψαξα πάρα πολύ στο ίντερνετ πάρα πολύ από πώς είναι η επέμβαση από το αν το καλύβει το δημόσιο τα πάντα, μετά από τους πέντε ιδιωτικούς πλαστικούς χειρούργους που πήγα απογοητεύτηκα όσον αφορά το οικονομικό δεν το έβαλα όμως κάτω ενώ μάζεψε τα λεφτά σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από το ψάξιμο που είχα κάνει παρατήρησε ότι υπάρχει ειδική κλινική σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο της Αθήνας.

Διαδικασία μεγάλη η ταλαιπωρία επίσης όμως με σωστά βήματα και μεγάλη υπομονή μπορώ να πω ότι πλέον απαλλάχτηκα από αυτό που μου είχε φορτώσει η μοίρα.

Μην το αφήνει κανένας το πρόβλημα αυτό , μου διαμόρφωνε τη ζωή.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μία μικρή εισαγωγή για το άρθρο, δεν ξέρω αν θέλετε να το δεις τι να το διορθώσετε ότι απορία έχετε μπορείτε να με ρωτήσετε.
> 
> 
> Κάνω αυτό το άρθρο για να βοηθήσω όσους ανθρώπους έχουν πρόβλημα με τη γυναικομαστία και δυστυχώς η μοίρα δεν τους έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να έχουν οικονομική άνεση για να πάνε στην ιδιωτική κλινική.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα εγώ ήταν μονομερής γυναικομαστία από τη δεξιά πλευρά Η οποία δεν έφευγε με τίποτα, όταν με τίποτα είχα προσπαθήσει να αλλάξω πολύ το σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να είχα φτάσει 9% ποσοστό λίπους , πολύ καλή μυϊκή ανάπλαση άλλοι γυναικομαστία ήταν ακόμα εκεί, όπως κατάλαβα με τα χρόνια αυτό το πρόβλημα και έχω από τη μέρα που γεννήθηκα δεν ήτανε κάτι ορμονικό πρόβλημα ούτε λόγο φαρμάκων που έπαιρνα στο παρελθόν.
> 
> Πηγαίνοντας σε ιδιωτικές κλινικές που έμαθα και από δω τα λεφτά μου ζητούσαν ήταν 3.000 ευρώ έκανα ότι μπορώ για να τα βρω αυτά τα λεφτά μιας και έχω πάρα πολλά έξοδα αλλά πάντα δεν κατάφερναν να τα συγκεντρώσω , διότι το έβαζα σε δεύτερη μοίρα και γιατί και η μοίρα το έβαζε σε δεύτερη.
> 
> ...


Το ποσό δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο αν δεν πας σε μεγάλο νοσοκομείο γιατί εκεί επιβαρύνεσαι με τα έξοδα κατα πολύ. Μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου και κοντά στο 1000αρικο.

Αυτο που δεν κατάλαβα, έκανες κάτι άλλο ως αντιμετώπιση πλην της χειρουργικής επέμβασης;

----------


## sokianos

Προσωπικά για το θέμα που είχα μου ζητούσανε 2.000 € και πάνω τώρα για άλλες περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρω,

Χειρουργική επέμβαση και λιποαναρροφηση και εισαγωγή 5 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο με την ασφάλεια του ΙΚΑ πάντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μεθοδος που θα σου χρησιμοποιήσουν και οι μέρες παραμονής εκτοξεύουν το ύψος της δαπάνης. Γενικά λίγο κάτω από 1000αρικο ξέρω σε ιδιώτη, μαζί  με το ειδικο γιλέκο και φεύγεις την ίδια μέρα. Έχουν κάνει αρκετοι γνωστοί αθλητές με το ίδιο θέμα.
Εχω δώσει απαντήσεις και πιο πάνω, αν θες μιλάμε με πμ να σου δώσω και κάποιο τηλέφωνο να κάνεις μια ερώτηση , δεν χάνεις κατι. :02. Welcome:

----------


## BBlue

Έκανα την επέμβαση αφαίρεσης πριν μερικές μέρες σε ιδιώτη. Το κόστος μαζί με αναισθησιολόγο - γιλέκο και όλα τα παρελκόμενα ήταν 1.500 ευρώ (αναλόγος με το μέγεθος του προβλήματος και τον γιατρό η τιμή μπορεί να διαφέρει).
 Η επέμβαση ήταν ανώδυνη και γυρνάς σπίτι σου την ίδια μέρα.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να ρωτήσει το οτιδήποτε είμαι στη διάθεση σας μιας και εγώ ταλαιπωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ μέχρι να μαζέψω τις πληροφορίες που χρειαζόμουν και να επιλέξω γιατρό διότι εκτός από το οτί είναι ένα θέμα taboo που σπάνια συζητιέται ανοιχτά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο "κέντρο" η γιατρός που να ειδικεύεται σε αυτό όπως υπάρχει σε πολλές πόλεις του εξωτερικού.
Αν και ακόμη δεν έχω δει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και το μέγεθος της ουλής που θα μείνει είμαι ήδη τρομερά χαρούμενος με την εξέλιξη και αν έχετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα δεν θα έπρεπε να σας απασχολεί τίποτα άλλο εκτός απο το οικονομικό που είναι αρκετά τσουχτερό, ειδικά εν covid εποχή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο σου ...σημασια εχει που εσυ αισθανεσαι καλα τωρα μεσα σου.
Καλη αναρρωση ,οτι καλυτερο σε αποτελεσμα κ σ ευχαριστουμε που εισαι προθυμος να μοιραστεις την εμπειρια σου κ να βοηθησεις οποιον θελει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπράβο, νομίζω όταν προκύψει σε έναν άντρα, είναι κάτι που μειώνει την αυτοπεποίθησή του, οπότε πολύ καλώς έκανες!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Andrian

> Καλησπέρα.
> Φίλος μου έχει γνωστο του πλαστικό χειρούργο που κάνει στο ιατρείο την αφαίρεση των αδένων , με τοπικη ανιασθησία και έχει κάνει με επιτυχία σε αρκετούς αθλητές με θεμα γυναικομαστίας.
> Η τιμή ξέρω ότι είναι κοντά στο 1000αρικο με το ειδικό γιλέκο που σου δίνουν.
> Αν πας σε νοσοκομείο μεγάλο, λογικά θα είναι από 2.000 2.500 και πάνω  γιατί μπαίνουν στην μέση και τα λειτουργικά του νοσοκομείου (εξοδα αναισθησιολόγου, εισαγωγή - διαμονη κτλ).
> 
> Δες και αυτό που είχε γράψει πιο πάνω και ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος


Θα με ενδιέφερε το τηλέφωνο του γιατρού που αναφέρεις Admin. Θα ήθελα να πάρω μερικές γνώμες παραπάνω.

----------


## bocanegra180

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Μιας και που τώρα είδα το θέμα λέω να αφήσω την εμπειρία που είχε ο αδερφός μου. Πριν περίπου 12 χρόνια έκανε αφαίρεση αδένα  στο δεξί του στήθος σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και στην κυριολεξία του το κατέστρεψαν. Έχει μια τεράστια ουλη και σε μήκος και σε πάχος καθώς και μια "τρύπα" στη θηλή. Φαίνεται σα να του έχουν κόψει ένα κομμάτι περίπου 3 με 4 εκατοστά από τους μύες και σα να έχει μπει μέσα ο θωρακικος. Όταν βρεθώ μαζί του θα το βγάλω μια φωτογραφία και θα το ανεβάσω. Το γράφω όλο αυτό μόνο και μόνο για να προσέξει οποίος πάει σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και να πάει μόνο εάν έχει τις απαραίτητες συστάσεις ο γιατρός που θα αναλάβει να του κάνει την αφαίρεση. Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έβαλαν άπειρο ειδικευομενο γιατρό να του κάνει και το άνοιγμα αλλά και τα ράμματα. 

Στάλθηκε από το VOG-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα με ενδιέφερε το τηλέφωνο του γιατρού που αναφέρεις Admin. Θα ήθελα να πάρω μερικές γνώμες παραπάνω.


Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Τσέκαρε τα μηνύματά σου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## mike02

> Καλησπέρα φίλε.
> Τσέκαρε τα μηνύματά σου.


Admin ενδιαφέρομαι για το γιατρό που λες σου έχω στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## Mad strength ripper

Καλησπέρα σε πρώτη φάση χρησιμοποίησε ισχυρά αντιοιστρογονα ! Ρωτά φαρμακοποιο , εδώ μέσα δεν μας επιτρέπεται να αναφέρουμε ονομασίες φαρμάκων που θα σου συνιστούσα !!! Περίμενα κάνα 6 μηνο και αν δε δεις αποτέλεσμα κάνε χειρουργείο , μια συμβουλή μην πάρεις το απλό το nolva πες του να σου δώσει κάτι ποιο ισχυρο

----------


## Tzannetos94

Καλησπερα, 

Ειδα μεσα στο forum πως ο Poyneikos εχει καποιον γιατρο στα υπόψιν του που αναλαμβάνει περιπτωσεις γυναικομαστιας(ενα Dm θα το εκτιμούσα).
Προσωπικα εχω και απο τις 2 πλευρές, πηγα σε ενα γιατρο που ειναι στρατιωτικός γιατρος μαστολογος χειρουργός αλλα μου ειπε 2700€ μαξ. Θα ηθελα να παρω και μια δευτερη γνωμη ισως για καποιον που δεν θα μου γδάρει το πορτοφολι τοσο. Μενω Αθηνα και θα εκτιμούσα αν ο Polyneikos ή καποιος αλλος απο το forum γνωρίζει γιατρους που να κανουν καλη δουλεια πρωταρχικά και μετα να μιλησω μαζι τους και ισως η τιμη τους ειναι καλυτερη απο αυτη που μ πρότειναν 
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

